# О том, как я восстановился после грыжи в поясничном, остеохондрозе шейного и грудного



## StanMelker (17 Апр 2017)

Всем привет. Начну с описания моей истории. Когда-то в 2012-2013 году я не знал чего же мне делать. Я него нормально ходить, сидеть, спать, о физ нагрузках уже вообще молчу. Думал что же мне делать. Не хотел мириться с тем что я "инвалид". Сначала у начала болеть поясница, стреляло там. Сделал КТ - обнаружили грыжу, протрузию и остеохондроз. Я в то время не занимался спортом. Просто решил как то пресс покачать на полу, поднимая корпус. И тут боль резкая в р-не поясницы. Пошёл к врачу за больничным - не поверили. Сказали: "ты ведь сам пришёл, то есть здоровый, значит тебе и не надо никакой больничный". Поехал в платную клинику, сделал КТ - и обнаружили то что я описал выше. Мне прописали лечение - таблетки, уколы, "ничего не поднимать больше 5 кг" и т.д.... Я подумал - неужели мне так придётся жить... Считал это деградацией, когда человек так живёт. Не хотел я так и всё. Потом узнал, что надо укреплять мышечный корсет, то есть укреплять мышцы позвоночные т.н. разгибатели позвоночника/прямые мышцы спины. И пошёл в зал. Начал делать гиперекстенции, и паралельно делать всякие упражнения ещё - жим лёжа, брусья и т.п. В итоге через некоторое время ухудшил своё положение. В пояснице лучше не становилось, и кроме того ещё и начала шея болеть и грудной отдел. Шею не мог до конца повернуть. Во общем было жудко. Пошёл к неврологу при студенческой поликлинике и она отправила на лфк. Полгода позанимался ЛФК, постепенно добавляя веса, боли были всё меньше и меньше, уже мог нормально, в принципе, функционировать в жизни. Потом почувствовал свой потолок и понял что надо переходить к гантелям и штанге. Узнал о тяги на прямых ногах, сразу в поясничном почувствовал резкое улучшение. Вес всего 12,5 кг, по 4-5 подходов по 40-70 раз! То есть брал не весом, а колличеством повторений. Постепенно, болей всё меньше было, спина крепчала, и я увеличивал вес. Но случился парадокс! Когда я дошел в наклонах до 40 кг, то почувствовал боль в грудном отделе когда тянул штангу! Это говорит о том, что это упражнение хорошо подходило только для поясничного отдела, но не для грудного! Потом я начал искать выход. Через некоторое время я нашёл его и начал делать наклоны со штангой. Это упражнение чаще использовали раньше, чем сейчас. Его делали тяжелоатлеты для укрепления всего позвоночника, для подготовки его к большим нагрузкам. Попробовал его - классика! Но оно требует соблюдения техники. Так как это упражнение тазодоминантное, то нужно чтобы наклон осуществлялся за счёт отведения таза назад, а не за счёт наклона спины. Потом узнал что тяга штанги в наклоне тоже помогает в постановлении позвоночника (шейный и грудной отделы) и начал делать её. Потом узнал что так же помогают и фронтальные приседания со штангой.
Постепенно веса росли, я осваивал технику всё лучше и спина болела всё меньше и меньше. Я уже для меня уже не были недоступными такие вещи как бег. В любой дистанции и скорости причём...

На данный момент ничего совсем не болит у меня. О болях в спине забыл. Начал ходить на смешанные единоборства - тоже всё хорошо!

Если кого то вдохновила моя история, то комментируйте. Я отвечу на ваши вопросы. Помогу в восстановлении. Но по уколам таблеткам - это не ко мне. Я только за ЗОЖ)


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

Судя по "лайкам", кому то понравилась моя тема. Так вы пишите комментарии, задавайте вопросы, я на них отвечу)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2017)

А что тут напишешь.
Вы молодец.
Только это ведь труд!
А трудиться любят не все.


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

Дело в том, что я ищу людей, которые страдают болями в позвоночнике. Я не рекламщик, не спамщик, я просто начинающий блогер). Когда у меня всё сильно болело, я не нашёл в интернете ни один ресурс, где четко, конкретно, пошагово, без рекламы было честно рассказано и показано что нужно делать при грыжах позвоночника. У меня болела шея и грудной отдел и я не мог найти информацию как же создать там мышечный корсет, какие же упражнения для этого нужны. Я не собираюсь брать деньги за свои видео и свои знания, я просто хочу найти команду, ту аудитория, для кого я буду снимать качественные, красивые, информативные видео! Хочу доказать что жить полноценной жизнью после таких диагнозов можно. Что бегать можно. Что заниматься смешанными единоборствами можно. Что можно настолько восстановить свою спину, что никаких ограничений в жизни не будет!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только это ведь труд!
> А трудиться любят не все.


Согласен. Тогда перейдём к логике:
---Что лучше страдать всю жизнь от болей, или предпринимать небольшие и несложные действия для того чтобы начать полноценно жить? Всё что нужно - это тренироваться 2-3 раза в неделю и всё. Время тренировок до 1 часа. А если кроме спины вы ничего не хотите тренировать (плечи, грудь и т.д.), то полчаса хватит за глаза! 2-3 раза в неделю по 30 минут, разве это такой уж труд?
---Лучше тратить не малые деньги на обезболивающие (которые ещё и несут в себе побочные эффекты), мануальных терапевтов, и бороться со следствием или отказаться от лишних трат денег и довериться своему организму, ведь в нем есть все ресурсы для восстановления!
---Травмы позвоночника - это стимул к занятиям спортом! Это шанс вас поправить своё тело, стать красивей, сильней, подтянутым!
---Больной позвоночник может быть причиной заболеваний внутренних органов. Создав мышечный корсет в нем, мы тем самым может избавиться от болезней, причину которых мы раньше и не подозревали. Здоровая спина - это залог крепкого здоровья!

Как один из примеров, у меня раньше было ВСД, головные боли из-за шейного остеохондроза, я раньше не знал в чём причина, а как выяснилось - в позвоночнике! Так что выбор за каждым, что лучше, а что хуже.

Кстати, хочу спросить, а почему мои сообщения не показываются в "новых сообщениях"?


----------



## Evenelf (18 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Как один из примеров, у меня раньше было ВСД, головные боли из-за шейного остеохондроза, я раньше не знал в чём причина, а как выяснилось - в позвоночнике!


В мышцах проблема, не в позвоночнике. Ваш подход может подойти многим но не каждому. Однако такие истории уверен воодушевляют людей с проблемами в позвоночнике. Вам будет интересно как начинающему блогеру посмотреть вот это видео


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, не все верно в Ваших рассуждениях:
Решение проблем ВСД не в позвоночнике, а в общем уровне состояния организма, особенно его вегетативной нервной системы, а это состояние зависит и от тренированности организма.
Доказательство простое. Если люди с худшим состоянием позвоночника, но без ВСД.

Травма позвоночника требует восстановления функции -реабилитации, а иногда и  становления новой функции-абелитация. То. что многие не могут понять, до грыжи - реабилитация, поле грыжи - абелитация.
Надо ставить новую функцию в этом сегменте.

И главное. Вы хотите противопоставить себя врачам. Понимаю что реклама, пусть не ради денег, а ради признания заслуг, это важно. Но строить рекламу на обвинении других, не правильно. Представьте что я буду говорить всем пациентам, это Вы виноваты в своей проблеме, Вы жирная, Вы ленивая, Вы пьющий глупец. При том, что это часто правда, врачи так не говорят.


----------



## Evenelf (18 Апр 2017)

Блогеров много, списывают друг у друга видео, вносят свою изюминку, при этом теряется истина. Если преследовать цель просветления то полагаю сперва необходима некая база. Например почитать второе издание Тревел и Симонс и уже не просто списывать и рассказывать о индивидуальном опыте а действительно нести просветление основанное на науке а не на слухах и личных предположениях.


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И главное. Вы хотите противопоставить себя врачам. Понимаю что реклама, пусть не ради денег, а ради признания заслуг, это важно. Но строить рекламу на обвинении других, не правильно. Представьте что я буду говорить всем пациентам, это Вы виноваты в своей проблеме. вы жирная, вы ленивая, вы пьющий глупец. При том, что это часто правда, врачи так не говорят.


 Доктор, как говорится "в чужой монастырь...." 
Я понимаю о чём вы мне говорите. Я не собираюсь здесь качать права. Если Администрация будет против, то я не буду здесь "разводить демагогию". Я действительно имею что имею, и мне просто интересно это направление, потому что сам через это всё прошёл и знаю о чём говорю. Но, если админы будут против, значит против, и ничего я с этим не поделаю. Да и врачи я не считаю что все плохие, просто есть которые помогают, а есть которые не помогают)). То есть которые приносят людям пользу, а есть те которые нет, причём пользу в долгосрочной перспективе, а не в короткосрочной.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2017)

На этом сайте мы все гости.
Речь-то, о жизни!
Из всего моего посыла Вы выбрали самое не главное для тех, кто на форуме, но самое важное для Вас.
Это правильно, для Вас.

А главное про абелитацию, про то что Вы делаете, даже не понимая что.


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, я наоборот выбрал главное и для себя, и для тех кто на форуме. Главное для меня - это реализовать свой проект, основанный на доступной пошаговой инструкции того что нужно делать при травмах позвоночника, без воды, без лишнего и без навязывания платных услуг, или отсутствия полезных инструкций бесплатно, как делают многие, скажут "а" бесплатно, а за "б" требуют деньги. Для других же людей интерес один - перестать испытывать боль с позвоночнике и нормально жить!

Понимаю, что скорей всего, этот форум создан врачами, которые рекламируют тот или иной центр. И, возможно мне здесь жизни не дадут, потому что появился конкурент, который может бесплатно помочь другим. Если это так, то я вас понимаю, на хлеб чем то надо зарабатывать). Возможно у меня не получится добиться целей на этом форуме, потому что его создали не для того чтобы собрать тех кто столкнулся с трудностью, а для того чтобы раскрутить тот или иной мед. центр.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А главное про абелитацию, про то что Вы делаете, даже не понимая что.


ну как же не понимаю? Я всё прекрасно понимаю. У меня ничего не болит, я набрал физическую форму, поправил здоровье. Многие люди так делают, я лично общался с такими, которым по 50 лет, а они всю жизни занимаются и у них когда то была грыжа и т.п.

P.S. Ребят, в полемику я вступать не буду. Если у меня не получится достичь моих целей на этом форуме, то я найду способ достичь их другими путями.


----------



## Evenelf (18 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, для предметного диалога поясните что именно вам болело, какие именно действия нужно предпринимать, каким образом эти действия оказывают влияние на источник боли, какой результат фактически достигается - что именно изменяется. Некоторые вот лежат и ничего не делают и само проходит на годы. Не лежание ли на диване им помогло? Кто то сабельник с окопником использует и даже сайты для этого делает "Как я поборол грыжу л5-с1". Некоторые воду заговоренную пьют и им тоже помогает. Им тогда тоже навязывать этот способ? 
Поясните детально и понятно, ибо то что принимается без доказательств может быть отвергнуто без объяснений.


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> что именно вам болело


Сначала болела поясница, потом стало отдавать больше в ягодицы. Потом начал болеть грудной и шейный отдел (было больно голову поворачивать, отводить её назад).


Evenelf написал(а):


> какие именно действия нужно предпринимать


Я сужу только по своему опыту - я укрепил мышечный корсет всех отделов позвоночника.


Evenelf написал(а):


> каким образом эти действия оказывают влияние на источник боли,


 Мышечный корсет снимает нагрузку с позвоночника на себя. эти мышцы обхватывают весь позвоночник и чем он сильнее, тем меньше болей у человека после травм различных позвоночника.


Evenelf написал(а):


> какой результат фактически достигается - что именно изменяется.


В результате укрепления мышечного корсета наши грыжы и остеохондрозы никуда не уходят. то есть пока вы занимаетесь тренировками, у вас спина болеть не будет. А когда бросаете, то боли снова вернутся (несколько месяцев). Поэтому нужно тренироваться всю жизнь, поддерживая тонус мышц!


Evenelf написал(а):


> Им тогда тоже навязывать этот способ?


Я не навязываю. Кому интересно - отзывается на мои сообщения, к кому нет, просто не пишет ничего, не читает, другими словами, просто проходит мимо)

Просто мне интересно это направление и всё! Я иду по зову своей души, просто мне это нравится). Нравится заниматься спортом, нравится показывать, рассказывать, помогать другим). В этом и заключаются мои корыстные цели)

Я понимаю что, возможно, многим покажется, что пришёл какой то хрен с горы и начинает навязывать себя другим, свои услуги т. д. Я понимаю ваше недоверие. Но я просто сам прошёл от того уровня, когда мне было больно ходить, спать, сидеть, не мог бегать и т.д., а потом начинал с нуля, с упражнений лёжа на полу без веса. А сейчас абсолютно без болей приседаю с рабочим весом 93 кг, и это далеко не предел. Это только начало.


----------



## Cant (18 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! Не ждите, что сразу посыплются вопросы, типа а как? Покажи? Расскажи? Пока видно только амбиции и сомнения. Рассказывайте, что хотите донести, если форумчанам будет интересно, они подтянутся с конкретикой. И видно все в новых сообщениях. Может, не там смотрите?


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

*Cant, спасибо за мнение со стороны. Я это всё учту.*

Ну раз хотите чтобы показал, что нужно делать, то смотрите. Вот первое видео о самом важном упражнении, как я считаю, в деле восстановления и укрепления позвоночника - это наклоны со штангой. 
*



*Это упражнение укрепляет и восстанавливает весь позвоночник, а не только поясничый. Как я уже говорил в этом видео, это то, что не стоит его бояться, если у вас сильные боли. Делать следует в таком случае на большое колличество повторений (на 40-70 раз) и подходов 4-5! оно не будет опасным, если у вас сильные боли, вы ведь делаете упор на повторения, а не на большой вес! От 12,5 кг с вашей спиной точно не будет ничего, а она только восстановится, и вы почувствуете результат уже через неделю, но только если технику не будите нарушать! Но если кто то боится прикасаться к штанге, то я  сниму видео с упражнениями, выполнение которых не требуют доп веса на начальных этапах. И по мере вашего улучшения их по-маленьку по 1 кг тоже следует будет добавлять.

Я только начинаю вести свой блог, и поэтому не судите строго меня за низкое качество оформления видео! Я учась работать с программой монтажа видео, и по мере усовершенствования качество, внешний вид и интересность видео будет улучшаться. Я специально снимаю видео в разрешении 4к, для того чтобы чёткость их и качество в дальнейшем было на высоком уровне. Вы можете заметить, что далеко не все блогеры снимают видео в таком разрешении ( все знают, что настройки качества на ютубе настраиваются вручную)


----------



## Тигги (18 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, Вы даете надежду людям и Ваша история вдохновляет, что благодаря  работе над собой, постепенным тренировкам, правильно подобранным упражнениям с большими нагрузками можно полностью забыть о боли. Понимаете, то, что подошло Вам, не значит, что подойдет всем остальным. У меня например, сколиоз и если я пойду по Вашему сценарию, начну тягать штангу, пусть даже и не сразу брать большие веса, возможно, для меня это ничем хорошим не закончится. У Вас есть сколиоз?  Напишите о себе подробней. Может, изначально у Вас проблемы были одни, а у других другие.


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

*Тигги*, склиоз есть у многих людей. И так же у многих людей не особо сильное искривление, как и у меня. Опытный врач может его найти по признакам, что одно плечо выше другого, или одна лопатка выше другой... Опасность склиоза заключается в том, что со временем он может перейти в остеохондроз, и для профилактики, для избежания дальнейших осложнений нужно укреплять мышечный корсет! Но опять же, многие люди живут с небольшим склиозом и не заморачиваются, их ничего не беспокоит. В то же время, я знаю многих спортсменов - штангистов и у них те самые склиозы. Даже если в пример взять фитнес блогера и пауэрлифтера Дмитрия Смирнова (кстати автора книги "Фитнес для умных", в котором он тоже рассказывает о наклонах со штангой), который приседает по 330 кг, то у него тоже позвоночник весь в S-образных склиозах и ничего, его спина не беспокоит. он закачал спину настолько, что такие огромные веса его не сбивают с курса и осложнений критических нет! Базу он себе создал - мощьный мышечный корсет. А беспокоит спина лишь тогда когда он на соревнованиях раз в полгода-год,  когда надо брать максимальные веса. Я не призываю женщин и девушек становиться штангистками и качать себе огромные мышцы. Я призываю вас избавиться от болей! И забыть о них! это всё реально, поверьте мне.

*Тигги*, склиоз может помешать в тренировках, если он только ИМХО оооочень большой! Он у вас и правда такой большой, что может помешать в ваших тренировках?


----------



## Evenelf (18 Апр 2017)

Не поймите меня не правильно. Вы далеко не первый и уверен не последний кто хочет сделать доброе дело и донести информацию о способе избавления от боли, грыжы. Разница лишь в самих людях и их воспитании что ли. Кто то жёстко навязывает и бывает грубо отзывается о собеседнике при любых замечаниях, кто то просто делится информацией. Кто то пытается разобраться в происходящем а кому то достаточно результата от применения сабельника и простите штанги. Я и сам такой, я прекрасно на себе прочувствовал эту боль и так же искренне желаю другим людям её не испытывать. 
Вы в свою очередь начали пробовать избавляться от боли путём тренировок и это Вам помогло. Понятное дело что Вы хотите поделиться этим и помочь избавится от боли другим. Однако я лишь предлагаю Вам копнуть немного глубже и разобраться в содержании проблемы. Я правда хочу чтобы простые люди которые снимают ролики с рекомендациями как избавится от боли в спине действительно понимали происходящее, не останавливались на достигнутом раз уж взялись за это дело. Это ведь очень объёмный по содержанию процесс. На данный момент Ваши действия напоминают мне подход Бубновского. Кому то помогает, кому то нет, а кому то и опасно. А Вы в данный момент представляетесь мне как человек которому помог Бубновский и он со всей искренностью несёт эту идею в массы.
Для примера из области кулинарии. Можно сказать что вот я взял 7 продуктов, часть из них сварил, всё мелко нарезал, залил майонезом и у меня получился винегрет. А что там внутри самого процесса непонятно. Так у одного получится в лучшем случае оливье а у другого может и селёдка с молоком получиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2017)

> ....Я наоборот выбрал главное и для себя, и для тех кто на форуме. Главное для меня - это реализовать свой проект, основанный на доступной пошаговой инструкции того что нужно делать при травмах позвоночника, без воды, без лишнего и без навязывания платных услуг, или отсутствия полезных инструкций бесплатно, как делают многие, скажут "а" бесплатно, а за "б" требуют деньги. Для других же людей интерес один - перестать испытывать боль с позвоночнике и нормально жить!....



Как раз это то, что надо. Как раз готовы выслушать.



> ....Понимаю, что скорей всего, этот форум создан врачами, которые рекламируют тот или иной центр. И, возможно мне здесь жизни не дадут, потому что появился конкурент, который может бесплатно помочь другим. Если это так, то я вас понимаю, на хлеб чем то надо зарабатывать). Возможно у меня не получится добиться целей на этом форуме, потому что его создали не для того чтобы собрать тех кто столкнулся с трудностью, а для того чтобы раскрутить тот или иной мед. центр.....
> Реклама это сайта вверху и хозяин у него один, но то, что он разрешает разным врачам изложить свое мнение, это хорошо....



Но это форум врачебный, а значит позвольте и нам излагать свое мнение, в том числе и о Ваших умозаключениях.



> ...ну как же не понимаю? Я всё прекрасно понимаю. У меня ничего не болит, я набрал физическую форму, поправил здоровье. Многие люди так делают, я лично общался с такими, которым по 50 лет, а они всю жизни занимаются и у них когда то была грыжа и т.п....



Понимать по Вашему и знать как есть на самом деле, вещи разные. И врачи иногда не сходятся во мнении и понимании в деталях.
Поэтому излагайте сое понимание, нам очень интересно.



> ....P.S. Ребят, в полемику я вступать не буду. Если у меня не получится достичь моих целей на этом форуме, то я найду способ достичь их другими путями.....


Тут уж Вам решать. Говорить всегда легко. Доказывать и защищать, тяжело.



StanMelker написал(а):


> Я понимаю что, возможно, многим покажется, что пришёл какой то хрен с горы и начинает навязывать себя другим, свои услуги т. д. Я понимаю ваше недоверие. Но я просто сам прошёл от того уровня, когда мне было больно ходить, спать, сидеть, не мог бегать и т.д., а потом начинал с нуля, с упражнений лёжа на полу без веса. А сейчас абсолютно без болей приседаю с рабочим весом 93 кг, и это далеко не предел. Это только начало.


Начните с простого.
Определите то, что лечили, какой диагноз. Покажите снимки.


----------



## Тигги (18 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я призываю вас избавиться от болей! И забыть о них! это всё реально, поверьте мне.
> 
> *Тигги*, склиоз может помешать в тренировках, если он только ИМХО оооочень большой! Он у вас и правда такой большой, что может помешать в ваших тренировках?


 Поверьте и нам очень хочется забыть о боли. И мне известны случаи, когда из-за неправильных тренировок сколиоз увеличивался. Здесь есть тема Алексея, он к 40 годам получил кучу проблем к накачанным мышцамhttps://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/. У меня сколиоз 2 степени, при нарушении осанки может и можно делать все что угодно, а при сколиозе лично у меня неподобранные индивидуально нагрузки, вызывают опасение.


----------



## Evenelf (18 Апр 2017)

@Тигги, тем более что сколиоз бывает разным.


----------



## VVV (18 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, 
Нармальная упражнения! Когда я был в прошлом веке также молод и красив и когда меня скрутило листёзом (а может быть и грыжей..не было тогда КТовМРТов), и ходить не мог месяц, после отлежания,мазей  и стандартных физиопроцедур в поселковой пол-ке, погнал на военные сборы (были тогда такие в 10 (11)классе в предпризывном возрасте), и делали мы там и не такие упражнения. Наш командир тогда м-р Медведев (с Афгана приехал) орал на нас когда мы не штангу так ,а напарника " раненого" на спине несли по болоту,плюс мой и его АКмат (7.62) и говорил "...неси пока ноги идут,а не идут- за шкирку и ползи, а то потом его яица,духами отрезаные тебе снится будут". 
 Молодость творит чудеса! Ничего потом не болело до начала 5-го десятка. Я бы тоже всем тогда наверно рекомендовал таскать на себе раненых бойцов, на время по полосе сайгаком прыгать, гранату кидать,окапываться, маршброски делать и с местными мордами о кулаки весело  стукаться.


----------



## StanMelker (18 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Начните с простого.
> Определите то, что лечили, какой диагноз. Покажите снимки.


Я их отдал в военкомат 3 года назад. Но где то было вроде описание. Я поищу. Я помню что грыжа была 0,6 мм вроде. Протрузия 0,4 или 0,4. Остеохондроз. Склиоз S-образный. Это снимок был 2012 года! Вроде так! Я поищу описание к снимку и скину в тему.


Тигги написал(а):


> Поверьте и нам очень хочется забыть о боли. И мне известны случаи, когда из-за неправильных тренировок сколиоз увеличивался. Здесь есть тема Алексея, он к 40 годам получил кучу проблем к накачанным мышцамhttps://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25939/. У меня сколиоз 2 степени, при нарушении осанки может и можно делать все что угодно, а при сколиозе лично у меня неподобранные индивидуально нагрузки, вызывают опасение.


 Тигги, я лишь описываю свой опыт. То что у вас такие страхи и опасения, и склиоз 2 степень. Честно я не врач, не разбираюсь много ли это. Так что решать вам, следовать моему примеру или нет. Но вы не отчаивайтесь. Выход есть всегда!

П.С. По поводу бубновского. Скажу честно, что взял из его упражнений всего лишь одно. В период когда ещё не занимался штангой, а лёжа на полу делал упражнения. В остальном он показывает только упражнения, которые основаны на использовании спец тренажёров. Следовательно у меня сложилось впечатление, что людей хотят привязать к их тренажёрам, чтобы они регулярно ходили только к ним. Следовательно не очень хорошо отношусь к этому дядьке. Я же для себя искал такой подход, чтобы заниматься дома и ни от кого не зависеть)



StanMelker написал(а):


> Я помню что грыжа была 0,6 мм вроде. Протрузия 0,4 или 0,4.


Пардон. 6мм грыжа, 3 или 4 протрузия! Снимки шейного и грудного тоже не знаю где. Я делал простой ренген этих отделов, а не КТ или МРТ, но по ним мне врач сказала что там остеохондроз.


----------



## Cant (18 Апр 2017)

Я же говорил, подтянутся!)))
Все нормально, и критика тоже. Здесь много разных людей с разными болезнями. Кто захочет, найдет для себя интересное в Вашей теме


----------



## VVV (18 Апр 2017)

@Cant, 
Да, вообще формат форума идеальный!  Если учесть,что многие находятся в состоянии умеренного невроза,а кто и в пограничном состоянии...вон у нас 17 км и Япония уже.


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, здравствуйте!
Говоря о собственном восстановлении, хорошо бы подтвердить документально, что было в начале Вашей борьбы и что имеете на сегодняшний день.
И не стоит забывать, что Ваши способы восстановления не могут быть универсальными для всех.


----------



## StanMelker (19 Апр 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @StanMelker, здравствуйте!
> Говоря о собственном восстановлении, хорошо бы подтвердить документально, что было в начале Вашей борьбы и что имеете на сегодняшний день.
> И не стоит забывать, что Ваши способы восстановления не могут быть универсальными для всех.


Здравствуйте! Буду это иметь ввиду! Нужно мне идти и делать КТ. Самому интересно что у меня там сейчас. Но уверен, что эти проблемы никуда не ушли, в плане что грыжи так и остались у меня, и как я уже повторялся, просто мышечный корсет мне позволяет не испытывать болей никаких и не заморачиваться об ограничениях в жизни.

Друзья, дабы не писать заново здесь длинное сообщение, хочу просто скопировать моё сообщение, которое я писал довольно давно в своей группе Вконтакте. Называется статья "Если уж совсем так всё плохо". Под этим названием имеется ввиду то состояние, когда человеку больно ходить, лежать, стоять, спать и т. Д. Для тех кто по понятным причинам боится налетать на штангу, даже со смешным весом 12,5 кг.

"
Всем привет! Тема этой статьи будет очень актуальная, для тех, у кого всё очень плохо. Для тех, кому больно ходить, сидеть, спать, не говоря уже о таких вещах как бег... 
Здесь я расскажу подробно что и как делать, если у вас состояние "критическое", и вы не можете нормально функционировать в жизни, и травма спины вам очень мешает в повседневности. 
Я так же опишу правила, которые необходимо помнить, когда вы находитесь в периоде восстановления «тяжелой» или «средней» стадии травмы. Главное, что нужно помнить - нельзя отчаиваться. Нельзя падать духом и робеть. Так же не следует строить негавные картины своего будущего, из за того что у вас травма спины или шеи! В этом ничего страшного нет, всё вполне решаемо, я вам это обещаю, и при правильном подходе и целеустремлённости вы снова будете жить почти так же как и раньше. Почему я сказал почти? Да потому, что вам нужно будет всегда тренироваться, для того, что бы поддерживать свои мышцы в тонусе, для того чтобы они держали ваш позвоночник. В этом я нашёл свои плюсы и о них я говорил в посте «Какие плюсы можно извлечь из травм позвоночника», и вы для себя можете извлечь те же плюсы что и я.
Здесь не будет говориться о том, чтобы употреблять какие то препараты в виде уколов и т. п., и это вас избавит от страданий! Я считаю что каждый для себя решает сам что он выбирает - или всю жизнь мучиться от болей, надеясь найти какой то "волшебный выход", и при этом ничего не делая, а лишь тратя кучу денег на обесбаливающие препараты, либо приложить немного усилий и заняться правильными тренировками, которые направлены на восстановление, и которые, со временем, сделают ваше здоровье не только крепким, но и развитой вашу фигуру.
Я считаю, что вам повезло! Потому что, когда я находился в стадии "Когда всё уж совсем плохо", то я так и не нашёл такого ресурса в интернете, в котором есть подробное описание упражнений, которые помогут мне в преодолении болей в спине и шее! Я всё искал по частям, где то в интернете, а где то что то брал для себя, общавшись лично со спортсменами, которые занимаются таким видом спорта как пауэрлифтинг! И когда я всё же нашёл то что мне нужно, я начал тренироваться, и результаты пошли в гору! Болей становилось всё меньше. И я уже мог нормально спать, ходить, сидеть, и даже бегать. 
Результаты пошли очень медленно, но верх. Вес штанги постепенно увеличивался и это позитивно сказывалось так же и на моём состоянии, боли ушли... Конечно, я не отрицаю, что иногда есть какие то неприятные ощущения, но это намного меньше, в сравнении с тем что было раньше и тем что могло быть, если бы я не тренировался. И в жизни мне это не мешает.

Какие упражнения помогут, в период восстановления с высокой степенью тяжести болезни? 
Я бы даже сказал, что если уже совсем всё плохо то, на самых начальных этапах восстановления основное упражнение – это «лодочка». Делается оно лёжа на животе, поднимаются ноги вверх и корпус вверх. Руки либо тянете вперёд, либо соединяете их, касаясь пальцами рук до локтей (в зависимости от вашей подготовленности и степени ваших болей. Если руки вы тянете вперед, то нагрузка на позвоночник больше, и вам может быть больно. А если вы руки соединяете, как я писал строкой выше, то так нагрузка будет несколько меньше.) 
В моём случае, на самых начальных этапах, когда у меня было совсем всё плохо, мне был очень болезнен такой вариант лодочки, который я описал выше (этим вариантом лодочки, вы сможете укрепить почти весь позвоночник, кроме верха шейного отдела. Если у вас болит ещё и шея, то у меня есть ещё одно безопасное упражнение, но об этом позже...), и я разделил это упражнение ещёна два упражнения. Сначала я поднимал ноги, а потом корпус. То есть, я делал 4 подхода по 10-20 раз, сначала поднимая ноги вверх лежа на животе, а потом столько же повторений и подходов, поднимая корпус вверх. 
Это упражнение мне помогла на начальных этапах, и постепенно болей было меньше. Я уже мог нормально спать, ходить. Конечно, оно даёт не такой эффект как штанга, но на начальных парах его нужно делать, потому что нагрузка на позвоночник минимальная. Ещё оно послужило мне ещё тем, что помогло перейти к штанге. Со временем оно исчерпывает своё ресурс и нужно переходить к более серьёзным упражнениям и весам. Постепенно у вас болей будет всё меньше, и в повседневности вы будете всё меньше знать о них. Те кто хочет заниматься дальше силовым спортом «для себя» (то есть не выступая на каких либо соревнованиях), то вы находитесь просто в оптимальном положении вещей, потому что: 
Во первых - вы обучитесь технике, начиная с самых малых весов. Вы уже будете умнее чем раньше и будите учиться технике и соблюдать её. Для вас техника будет на первом месте, и постепенно, соблюдая её и увеличивая веса у вас будет менять свой вневний вид и ваше тело (естественно в лучшую сторону). 
Во вторых – ваша травма – это стимул к постоянным тренировкам! Не так уж и много людей кто следит за собой и тренируется, а вы будите в их числе! 
Но всё это это естественно, не сразу. Сначала нужно избавиться от болей, а потом уж думать о наборе мышечной массы. 

Правила, который надо соблюдать в период когда вы только начали тренироваться для избавления от болей в спине: 
1) Не бегайте за весами Если чувствуете что вам больно, то снизьте вес и увеличьте количество повторений. Если же будете полностью уверены в том, что увеличение веса для вас безболезненно – то увеличивайте! 
2) Соблюдайте технику! Это на равнее с первым – очень важное вправило! 
3) Не поднимайте тяжести. В период восстановления – максимально исключите поднятие тяжестей в быту. Вы их потом легко будете поднимать без последствий, а пока тренируйтесь)"


----------



## StanMelker (19 Апр 2017)

Ещё друзья. я понимаю вашу скептичность по отношению ко мне. Выглядит это так, что пришёл опять какой то горе мудрец и хочет срубить бабла с вас тут. Или приследует какие то другие цели. Я уже писал выше, что моя цель здесь одна - набрать аудиторию на свой канал и группу Вконтакте, путём достижения доверия к самому себе, добившись того, что мой подход кому то поможет.

Нечто похожее было на одном форуме, на котором я как то сидел несколько лет назад. этот форум касался проблемы заикания, и я как заикающийся в то время искал выход из этой ситуации и проводил время там, познавая разную информацию. Но увидел что в большинстве своём люди там сидят и ничего не делают. Только устраивают споры. Ноют, вместо того чтобы искать выход из положения.
И тогда, на этот форум приходили разного рода "мудрецы" и "старцы", которые обещали помочь заикающимся. Один вообще как и пошёл простив системы форума, так и не рассказав толком в чём именно заключается его методика. И говорил, что у него "новый подход к делу", и что набирает команду для "теста его методики". Туда в состоянии отчаяния попали люди, в том числе и я. В итоге его методика заключалась том, что ничего в ней не было толкового кроме воды. Ничего полезного, а только ряд дебильных правил, которые нужно соблюдать. Естественно мной и многими попавшими на его удочку он был послан куда подальше. И само что главное, что он не брал денег за своё горе обучение, а делал всё это лишь только поддержания своего комплекса неполноценности. И такие бывают.

Ещё были такие, кто скажет 2 слова о своей методике, а остальные слова за деньги).

И меня бесило реально то, что люди наживаются на чужих страданиях. Я был просто в бешенстве от первого случая который я описал, хотелось его найти и наказать). Просто пытался манипулировать и всё).

Как то так. Я понимаю все ваши опасения и недоверие ко мне, сам через это проходил, и не только я. Но я уже давно не сижу на форумах, разве что иногда на автомобильном, да и в интернете общаюсь только Вконтакте,  и то пытаюсь от этого уходить, а переводить в живое общение.

Так что, я не жду каких то пониманий с вашей стороны. если честно, я к этому не привязан. Да так да, а нет так нет... Я просто делаю своё дело, то что считаю правильным для себя, и как то уже давно перестал заморачиваться о чужом принятии себя и понимании. Самое главное что я знаю - это то что ничего плохого никому я не делаю, так как закон бумеранга ещё никто не отменял


----------



## StanMelker (19 Апр 2017)

Теперь хочу коснуться очень актуальный вопрос для тех кто занимался очень долго единоборствами, и у них внезапно диагноз "грыжа позвоночника" и они в растерянности "А как же мою любимый спорт??!" Моё личное мнение. Что на год примерно о нём нужно забыть. А всё это время нужно восстанавливаться. Приводить себя в форму. Тренировать прямые мышцы спины (они же разгибатели, они же глубокие мышцы спины), трапецевидные мышцы, широчайшие... Укрепить весь позвоночник, и потом через годик, а может чуть больше начинать постепенно тренировки единоборствами. Я считаю что для себя потом тренироваться можно. Можно бороться, бить ногами руками, но только не профессионально заниматься (мастер спорта и т.д.), хотя по-любому кто то из тех кто был в большом спорте этого направления, то по-любому ому они не бросили соревнования. Я лично не знаю таких людей, но они по-любому есть. не может спортсмен который больше  ничего не может так хорошо, как драться просто взять и бросить этот спорт. 

Так что в ответ на тот вопрос, а можно ли заниматься единоборствами после того как ты грыжу заработал, я отвечу - ДА! Я сам начал ходить в зал на смешанные единоборства, правда ощутил все последствия - когда боролся упал на руку и сломал палец. Сейчас хожу с шиной на больничном и вообще ничем не занимаюсь из спорта)). Вот они и последствия такого спорта - травмы)).


----------



## StanMelker (19 Апр 2017)

Я как то понял что мечты то сбываются! Когда было мне совсем уж плохо, когда спина болела у меня сильно, то я мечтал о беге. Я так хотел взять и побегать киллометров 5, но понимал что тогда мне это было недоступно... Так же я хотел ходить на единоборства, и то же самое было состояние. Когда понимаешь что для тебя сейчас недоступно то что было всегда 24 часа в сутки доступно раньше, то для это может вызвать сожаления. А вот теперь мне всё это доступно! И однажды я заметил, что негодуя по какой то повседневной мелочи, что мне теперь доступно всё то, что было недоступно раньше! Я вспомнил время, что я мечтал о том чтобы начать бегать, и вот теперь мне это доступно! Живи и радуйся! Просто мы иногда считаем, что "если у меня было бы то то и то то, то я был бы счастлив", а когда это появляется, то мы этого перестаём ценить! Так что нужно вспомнить тот момент, когда ты мечтал о том что имеешь сейчас, и понять что ты счастлив! Ты добился того что хотел! Вот оно счастье, а ты акцентируешь внимание на бытовых мелочах!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2017)

Уважаемые Станмелкер, Вы молодец и то, что Вы делаете правильно.
Готовы ли Вы углубить своё знание и понимание процесса и разобраться почему и как помогает то, что Вы делаете?
Или Вы считаете свои знания самодостаточными и то, что Вы делаете - максимально правильным?
Если разговор получиться, то этот разговор будет интересен всем пациентам.это как раз то, что хотите Вы и мы.
Готовы к разговору?
Пока Вы думаете, я начинаю!

В лечении главное оптимизм и вера в выздоровление.
Этого много в вашей статье и это главное,
Вы могли пойти по пути внимательного изучения сайтов или задать вопросы на нашем форуме и не пришлось бы делать плохих выводов о людях, но вы решили разобраться сами и сделали все хорошо.

Физические тренировки как часть лечебного процесса присутствовали всегда и тут важно определить цеди и задачи:
Но прежде давайте определимся, что лечим.
Разговор идет о боли в спине.
А причин для боли много. От больных почек до грыжи диска.
Как Вы считаете, надо ли в Вашей статье оговориться, что прежде всего надо разобраться с причиной боли и если это боли скелетно-мышечные, то описанное Вами именно для них?


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, Вы еще забываете о том, что вам всего 26 лет! У меня в вашем возрасте вообще ничего не болело. А здесь есть люди, которым уже за 40 лет. Возраст очень сильно влияет. Поверьте пройдет лет 10 и ваш организм изменится и очень сильно. А именно разрушающие процессы будут преобладать над восстановительными. Начнут вылазить проблемы с суставами с органами и много другое.
Боль в спине которая у вас была и которую вы победили - это не самое страшное. Я её тоже победил уже давно. А вот победить боль и слабость в конечностях, от пережатия нервов это просто так упражнениями и железом не возможно.
Я прочитал весь ваш пост и пришел в итоге к выводу, что у вас просто не было тех проблем, которые тут бывают у людей вот и все! Поверьте не все можно вот так взять закачать, натренировать и т.п. Т.е. не у всех так получится как у вас.
Я рад за вас, что вы смогли справиться со своими проблемами по мужски, не раскиснуть, а взяться и сделать. И так и надо делать если есть возможность. Но к сожалению не у всех......

А девушкам вы что предлагаете? Тоже в качалку пойти или единоборствами заняться. Особенно если она уже и не девушка, а женщина лет 40 и у неё трое детей.
Ну вообще я наверное тоже также максимально мысли в вашем возрасте.


----------



## StanMelker (19 Апр 2017)

Ребят, давайте определимся. Я ничего никому не навязываю. Я просто положил свои знания на видное место. Кто хочет тот возьмёт, а кто не хочет тот не берет. Я же сказал я не привязан к результату. В них нет теории, в нем только практика и результат. Каждому своё.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, то есть разговора не будет.
Жаль.


----------



## StanMelker (19 Апр 2017)

Я учту вашу критику.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2017)

На форуме много есть тем про ЛФК и тренировки при боли в спине.
Посмотрите.
Многие прояснится.
А заниматься надо.


----------



## StanMelker (20 Апр 2017)

Ребят, кто меня смотрит, я приношу извинения за возможно не столь высокое качество видео, за мою не всегда понятную и чёткую речь. У меня небольшие дефекты в речи, и выкручиваюсь как могу). Но в дальнейшем намерен работать над всем этим!


----------



## StanMelker (23 Апр 2017)

Исправил некоторые ошибки в одном из своих видео, и перезаписал его озаглавив "С чего начать, если сильно болит позвоночник".


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Апр 2017)

а не легче и удобнее манжетки с утяжелителями одевать на ножки , а можно наверное и на ручки... а на спину положить рюкзак) или жилетка утяжелительная )


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Апр 2017)

а Вам не жалко 93 кг тягать? это ж рискованно? зачем?


----------



## М@руся (24 Апр 2017)

В упражнении "лодочка" поднимаем конечности на выдохе или на вдохе?


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> а не легче и удобнее манжетки с утяжелителями одевать на ножки , а можно наверное и на ручки... а на спину положить рюкзак) или жилетка утяжелительная )


Катюша, но не у всех они есть. Можно и с подручными средствами выйти из положения.
 У Вас один арсенал гантелей чего стоит, не говоря об остальном многообразии спортинвентаря.


----------



## Serg33 (24 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> . Я не рекламщик, не спамщик, я просто начинающий блогер).



Ахахаха. Ню еще один уникум нарисовался, будет учить как в 20 лет можно штангой залечить грыжи.
Сынок ты дорости хотя бы до 35 лет, а потом попробуй вылечить грыжи теми упражнениями которые ты тут предлагаешь. 

С таким успехом скоро школьники тут будут упражнения показывать и над стариками ржать типа чего у вас грыжи не зарастают.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (24 Апр 2017)

Я лет в 25 тоже восстановился на чистом интузиазме, тупо отлежался на кровати, а мрт даже не делал, тогда еще не стояли в очереди на мрт за диагностикой грыж... мрт тогда у нас только начали появляться...
Может и сейчас, плюнуть на всякие упражнения и просто спокойно отлежаться ...
Упражнения, кстати коряво выполняются на видео. Либо тело еще не адаптировалось к механике, либо вес слишком велик.


----------



## Тигги (24 Апр 2017)

@Serg33, @StanMelker,  просто рассказывает о своем опыте, что ему помогло выздороветь. Вроде, он же не навязывает свое лечение остальным.


StanMelker написал(а):


> Если кого то вдохновила моя история, то комментируйте. Я отвечу на ваши вопросы.


Зря Вы так на него... он работал над собой и добился результатов для себя. Он молодец! Понятно, что не всем его способ подойдет, но посмотреть и послушать интересно. За смелость


----------



## Serg33 (25 Апр 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Зря Вы так на него... он работал над собой и добился результатов для себя. Он молодец! Понятно, что не всем его способ подойдет, но посмотреть и послушать интересно.



Так в том то и дело если бы это был обычный не медицинский форум то я бы улыбнулся и прошел мимо, а тут народ как бы пытается найти информацию о том как вылечить свой тяжелый недуг.
Не дай бог начнут повторять за этим блогером и вместо излечения на стол к хирургу если успеют...
Так что лучше бы этот блогер рекламировал свои методы где нить на ютубе, там молодежь тусуется они если что восстановиться дай бог успеют ))))


----------



## Тигги (25 Апр 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Так в том то и дело если бы это был обычный не медицинский форум то я бы улыбнулся и прошел мимо, а тут народ как бы пытается найти информацию о том как вылечить свой тяжелый недуг.


@Serg33, все верно. Сама такая... ищу информацию как  выбраться. Здесь многие в поисках истины, делятся своим опытом прохождения этого пути и, уже этот опыт является ценностью. Понятно, что не стоит сразу кидаться и повторять. @StanMelker, делится своим опытом. *Каждому свое*.
@StanMelker, 





StanMelker написал(а):


> Ребят, давайте определимся. Я ничего никому не навязываю. Я просто положил свои знания на видное место. Кто хочет тот возьмёт, а кто не хочет тот не берет. Я же сказал я не привязан к результату. В них нет теории, в нем только практика и результат. Каждому своё



@StanMelker, Вы бы хоть, снимки свои выложили что ли... или заключения где описывают Ваши грыжи и остеохондроз грудного и шейного.


----------



## StanMelker (25 Апр 2017)

Фронтальные приседания, которые вы упомянули (93кг) укрепляют кор поясничного, грудного и шейного отделов. Я к такому весу шёл 1,5 года или больше. Начинал с 12,5 кг, а до этого полгода делал лодочки лёжа на полу. Я понимаю что стереотип вашего мышления (о том что штангой заниматься нельзя, и поднимать веса нельзя при грыжах) очень силён. Но я сам когда то думал так же как и вы. Однако,больше не вижу смысла вас переубеждать, выбор за каждым. Я не хочу быть инвалидом, и жить как овощь,как амёба самая последняя, которая является обузой для родных. Я выбрал свой путь и намерен всю жизнь тренироваться! Быть в форме, иметь культуристическое тело, быть сильным. А если кто то выбрал для себя путь быть больным и слабым - в путь!

P.S. Снимков у меня нет. В военкомате они. Пойти и сделать их заново - пока нет возможности.


----------



## VVV (25 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, 
Как то один знакомый травматолог ,мануальщик сказал,что делать для повышения сопротивляемости системы к нагрузкам - типа что-то про компенсационные возможности,и что надо просто постепенно увеличить нагрузку,но это чревато новыми обострениями (где же золотая середина?). Уважаю Ваш боевой настрой. ГЛАВНОЕ,ЧТО БЫ  У ВАС НЕ БЫЛО  СПОНДЕЛОЛИЗА И СПОНДИЛОЛИСТЁЗА. И ПРОБЛЕМ С СУСТАВАМИ,ТОГДА -  В БОЙ! Ещё бы перед боем на осмотр к мануальщику (кто мышцы знает) сходить, пусть проинспектирует. Главное не переборщить. Я тоже в бой пошёл прошлым летом и в лужу сел. Алексей с Запорожья тоже ринулся в бой - теперь Бог знает,что там с ним. Вообще  нам после сорока шашкой махать...не солидно как-то. А вот выйти на воздушок да помахать медленно китайскими "кусками порчи" - это надо.


----------



## VVV (25 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, 
Глянул на мышцы, смею предположить,что надо бы мышцы на правой стороне проверить, как то вроде укорочение там вроде. АККУРАТНО!


----------



## StanMelker (25 Апр 2017)

VASLEVZ дегенеративно-дистрофический написал(а):


> @StanMelker,
> Глянул на мышцы, смею предположить,что надо бы мышцы на правой стороне проверить, как то вроде укорочение там вроде. АККУРАТНО!


Да нормально)) главное что у меня ничего не болит как при выполнении, так и после выполнения упражнения. А наоборот становится лучше чем было с каждой тренировкой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Фронтальные приседания, которые вы упомянули (93кг) укрепляют кор поясничного, грудного и шейного отделов. Я к такому весу шёл 1,5 года или больше. Начинал с 12,5 кг, а до этого полгода делал лодочки лёжа на полу. ...


Заниматься надо. И со штангой.
А почему такой вес?
У меня всегда есть вопрос, в таких случаях.
Сколько можно поднимать грузчикам и почему?
Не задумывались над таким вопросом?


----------



## Екатерина79 (25 Апр 2017)

М@руся написал(а):


> В упражнении "лодочка" поднимаем конечности на выдохе или на вдохе?
> 
> Катюша, но не у всех они есть. Можно и с подручными средствами выйти из положения.
> У Вас один арсенал гантелей чего стоит, не говоря об остальном многообразии спортинвентаря.


конечно можно - я бутылки с водой первое время использовала.. Можно и самим сделать эти утяжелители - сшить или в носок-поясок набабахать песка, например... Рюкзак на спину с грузиком... Конечно кому как удобно все подручные средства хороши.. 


Тигги написал(а):


> @Serg33, @StanMelker,  просто рассказывает о своем опыте, что ему помогло выздороветь. Вроде, он же не навязывает свое лечение остальным.
> 
> Зря Вы так на него... он работал над собой и добился результатов для себя. Он молодец! Понятно, что не всем его способ подойдет, но посмотреть и послушать интересно. За смелость


только при этом нужно еще приложить МРТ? А то вдруг мышц накачены , а там подросло - понимаеете? опасно как-то, глядя как он 93кг поднимает и видно очень, как поясница напрягается очень в струнку в таком весе и в грудном скорежился позвоночник влево вначале насколько я помню.. И еще важно сколько он так тягает, а то можно и дотягаться.. героизм ни к чему я думаю тут... тем более у него мышцы не объемные мясистые... хм Так что , чтобы за собой тянуть других, нужно минимум долгосрочный результат... (имхо)


----------



## Georg_I (25 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, техника фронтальных приседаний на двойку. Будете продолжать в том же духе - появятся новые проблемы со здоровьем.
Прежде чем сравнивать себя с тем же Димой Смирновым, спортсменом мирового уровня, у которого действительно есть что сказать и показать другим, вам бы поучиться у хорошего тренера.


----------



## Тигги (25 Апр 2017)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> только при этом нужно еще приложить МРТ? А то вдруг мышц накачены , а там подросло - понимаеете? опасно как-то


 Так и я о том.


Тигги написал(а):


> @StanMelker, Вы бы хоть, снимки свои выложили что ли... или заключения где описывают Ваши грыжи и остеохондроз грудного и шейного.





StanMelker написал(а):


> P.S. Снимков у меня нет. В военкомате они.


Так то рентген. @StanMelker, Мрт тоже там? По мрт грыжи видны. Вроде, по рентгену их не определяют...


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (25 Апр 2017)

@StanMelker, На видео даже при виде только со спины - техника - нулевая. С такими "приседаниями" травмы(не только позвоночника) не загорами. Потом вспомнишь, что говорили - будешь жалеть, что не слушал


----------



## Екатерина79 (25 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да нормально)) главное что у меня ничего не болит как при выполнении, так и после выполнения упражнения. А наоборот становится лучше чем было с каждой тренировкой.


могу открыть секрет - ничего болеть и не будем даже при истончении фиброзного кольца , а заболеть может только когда на грани будет , что почувствовать можно на 2 кг или когда порвется... так что будьте осторожнее...


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ребят, давайте определимся. Я ничего никому не навязываю. Я просто положил свои знания на видное место. Кто хочет тот возьмёт, а кто не хочет тот не берет. Я же сказал я не привязан к результату. В них нет теории, в нем только практика и результат. Каждому своё.


Ок,а вот как понять(без теоретического подкрепления) для какой группы пациентов данные упражнения (вроде наклонов с отягощением ) показаны? Ведь одному "с грыжей"это поможет,а другого на "скорой" увезут,когда он пораженный сегмент "расшатает". Легко вбросить "сырой" материал в сеть и открестится от всякой ответственности перед теми,кто его применит.Если хотите-пользуйтесь..Есть уже на ютубе "Папа-Смит" с таким же подходом- мне помогло,авось и еще кому -то поможет


----------



## Екатерина79 (25 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я выбрал свой путь и намерен всю жизнь тренироваться! Быть в форме, иметь культуристическое тело, быть сильным.


Канавалов тоже был сильным (паурлифтер) и тягал тяжелые веса, но до определенного момента (и не только он) ... Так что - наверное веса бы я поуменьшила.. мне за Вас страшно что-то.. Вы молодой симпатичный парень даже с заиканием небольшим - мил и хорош) так лучше б берегли бы себя для девушки какой) и маленький вес тягали бы или своим весом)


----------



## StanMelker (25 Апр 2017)

Понял, всем спасибо, я вас услышал. По поводу техники приседаний тоже учту.


----------



## Georg_I (25 Апр 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> По поводу техники приседаний тоже учту.


Ноги здорово "гуляют", пятки иногда отрываешь, вообще стопа неустойчива...
Сбрось вес, пока технику не освоишь, и есть один очень хороший совет "бывалых" - всегда занимайся со штангой в штангетках, причем в хороших, и независимо от того какой вес на штанге.
Наклоны со штангой, действительно хорошее упражнение для позвоночника, в сочетании со становой, только немного ниже наклоняйся.

От критики духом не падай. Все задатки у тебя есть. Удачи!


----------



## StanMelker (20 Май 2017)

Вчера сделал их, как я уже писал, последний раз делал в 2012 года, была протрузия и грыжа 6 мм. Сейчас на этих снимках грыжы нет, ни одной. Тут 2 варианта: либо врачи не правильно описание сделали, ибо грыжа рассосалась. В общем, кому интересно, вот они.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Перечитайте. Все на месте. 5-6, не так важно.


----------



## StanMelker (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Перечитайте. Все на месте. 5-6, не так важно.


там где написано "L5-S1 шириной выступления ДО 0,5 см?"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

То есть все есть.
Есть три причины для боли в спине:
- грыжа (нерв)
- суставы
- мышцы.

Наличие грыж не значит, что они причина боли.
Поэтому не важно что и как выглядит, а выглядит как спондилоартрозом, а важно что и как болит.
Так как у вас не болит, то значит вы сформировали стереотип неиспользования поражённого сегмента. Теперь задача его поддерживать.
Вам это проще чем другим, у вас нет сколиоза и организму легко выключить последний сегмент. Кстати, по кт хорошо видно что формируется спондилёз, срастание позвонков в сегменте с грыжей.
Все правильно и все хорошо развивается. Только не перестарайтесь, не расшевелите этот сегмент и не перегрузите вышележащий.


В прошлый раз все же что делали мрт или кт?
Мрт для мягких тканей точнее и грыжа чуть больше и лучше видно отсуствие пульпозного ядра диска.
Почему делаете кт, а не мрт?
Если вы про слова грыжа- протрузия, то при описании кт грыжа или протрузия определяют не по состоянию диска, а по размеру выступающей части. Так со временем размер выступающей части уменьшается у большинства, и у вас так же, то использование термина протрузия вполне приемлемо. Надо отметить, что 1-2 мм - это ещё и ошибка метода, поэтому важно сравнивать старые и новые снимки. Делали на том же аппарате, у них наверняка ваши снимки в памяти. Путь достанут и сравнят. И нам покажите.

Все на месте. Не переживайте. Время и занятия делают всое дело. Главное что не болит.


----------



## StanMelker (20 Май 2017)

В 2012 году делал Кт, но в другой клинике.
Так что они не вкурсе.

То что все правильно у меня срастается - это хорошо. Да и увеличивал вес я по крупицам, и если взять приседания 90 кг, то к такому весу я шёл около 2х лет, увеличивая вес не более 2,5 кг, 1 раз в 1,5- 2 недели не чаще, да и то, вместо классических приседаний взял фронтальные, так как они меньше нагружают поясничный, и способствуют укреплению кора.
И по этому принципу я со всеми упражнениями работаю.

Кстати интересует вопрос: раз мышечный корсет полностью берет всю нагрузку на себя, то реально как то восстановить хрящи (межпозвонковые диски)? Витамины, питание и т. д...

P.S. Кт а не мрт - потому что первое банально дешевле


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Дешевле?
Это в каком городе?

Мышечный корсет не может взять на себя все функции, поскольку не всех участвует.

Знаете как устроена останкинская телебашня?
Мел о бетонных блоков стянутых тросами. Сами понимаете, что структура неподвижна. Чтобы сделать подвижной надо положить между блоками резиновые прокладки. Все работает.
Теперь сильно стяните тросы (мышцы) и ещё сверху посадите вертолёт, резина лопнет и вылезет из- под блока, место без резины начнет болтаться и болеть, а если еще и резина неправильно в одну сторону выдавится (грыжа) и передавит телекабеля, то и телевизор работать перестанет.

Резина может сама наросли обратно? Нет.
Висящие куски можно уменьшить? Да. Обрезать или подождать, скукожиться.

Теперь чтобы не болталось, надо эти блоки сварить и забетонировать между собой, они оба будут двигаться как единый блок.
Башня стоит.
А если не срастить, то будет болтаться, провода натягивать, края блоков рушить и т. д.

Вот у вас и есть блок!


----------



## Evenelf (20 Май 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> интересует вопрос: раз мышечный корсет полностью берет всю нагрузку на себя, то реально как то восстановить хрящи (межпозвонковые диски)? Витамины, питание и т. д...


Нагрузку на себя берёт всё равно позвоночник, мышцы делают движение, создают угол этой нагрузки в суставе, короче всё всё-равно через позвоночник.
Сторонники классических взглядов на грыжу указывают на защитный блок, который ограничивает подвижность в сегменте. Ввиду того что ограничение достигается сокращением мышц (а другого мышцы не умеют делать) очевидно что питание к диску поступать практически не будет т.к. способ питания у него осмотический. Таким образом в дальнейшем видится спондилёз а не восстановление диска при любых диетах, витаминах, лекарствах.
С другой стороны сторонники мышечных взглядов указывают на необходимость устранения этого "защитного блока" который представляет собой триггированные мышцы. После этого диск уже не сдавливается и способен получать питание и в определённых случаях (если ещё не слишком запущено) восстанавливается. Объектом лечения в данном случае выступают мышцы как источник боли а не диски.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

@Evenelf, вот тут и зарыта собака.
В мануальной терапии нет определения - защитный блок. Есть понятие Патологический (поврежденный, невозвратный, защитный) блок и Функциональный (не поврежденный, возвратный, подлежащий устранению) блок.

Вот тут все и путают.
Функциональный блок не может быть защитным, что путают и пациенты и врачи.
Патологический блок может быть возвратным, но не в полном объеме.


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Функциональный блок не может быть защитным, что путают и пациенты и врачи.


 А в чем истина? Она есть?


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Если организм ставит "блок", а значит, он защищает место травмированное, разве нет? Он же не просто так там появляется. И в таком случае, он тоже "защитный"? Для чего насильно устранять, то, что нужно организму?


----------



## StanMelker (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин, в г. Хабаровске.

Тогда с медицинской точки зрения, почему создав мышечный корсет боли уменьшаются?


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Функциональный (не поврежденный, возвратный, подлежащий устранению) блок.


 Такой блок не показывает мрт. Выходит, что мт снимает блоки по принципу "на всякий случай", повезет или нет? Николай Николаевич, писал, что силовой метод травмоопасный и может случится так, что там где не было "блока", после манипуляции он возникнет. Если произойдет травма мышц и связок. Как быть в таком случае? Опять снимать блок?


StanMelker написал(а):


> Тогда с медицинской точки зрения, почему создав мышечный корсет боли уменьшаются?


 Получается, что позвоночник в таком мышечном корсете становится более жёсткий и менее подвижный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> А в чем истина? Она есть?


Есть. Только плавающая.



Тигги написал(а):


> Если организм ставит "блок", а значит, он защищает место травмированное, разве нет? Он же не просто так там появляется. И в таком случае, он тоже "защитный"? Для чего насильно устранять, то, что нужно организму?


Если блок патологический. то конечно! Абсолютно правильно.



StanMelker написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, в г. Хабаровске.
> 
> Тогда с медицинской точки зрения, почему создав мышечный корсет боли уменьшаются?


Потому что больное место не двигается.



Тигги написал(а):


> Такой блок не показывает мрт. Выходит, что мт снимает блоки по принципу "на всякий случай", повезет или нет? Николай Николаевич, писал, что силовой метод травмоопасный и может случится так, что там где не было "блока", после манипуляции он возникнет. Если произойдет травма мышц и связок. Как быть в таком случае? Опять снимать блок?


Почему же не показывает. Если на рентгене, или мрт или КТ, нет патологиечских изменений или они незначительные, а ограничение подвижности есть, то это не патологический а ФБ. Так и определяют при сомнении.
Мануальная терапия, это часть медицинской науки и делают не потому, хочется. а потому что есть. Не бывает силовых методов. Есть релаксация, мобилизация и манипуляции.
Щёлканье пальцами-манипуляции (несколько условно). Пощелкайте - это силовой метод.
Для устранения блоков применимо любой движение:
- массаж (релаксация)
- вытяжение (релаксация и мобилизация)
- лфк (релаксация, мобилизация, манипуляции)
- мануальная терапия (мобилизация, манипуляции).
Совсем не надо всем делать манипуляции, но часто результата не достичь. ФБлок не устранить без манипуляций, тут все решает врач и пациент.

Проблема как раз в переходных блоках, не то и не сё.
Вот тут все зависит от врача, ка и в любой  медицинской специальности.


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Как определить, что ограничение подвижности есть? самим можно определить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Как определить, что ограничение подвижности есть? самим можно определить?


6 лет медицинского института, 1 год интернатуры, 5 лет по основной специальности, затем переподготовка по мануальной терапии 6 месяцев и специалист готов.

Самому. вчера смотрел назад, сегодня нет. Такой блок скорее ФБ,


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Создавая мощный мышечный корсет,позвоночник становится жесткий, менее подвижный и боли уходят. Из этого следует, что ограничение подвижности не есть зло для позвоночника? проблема если мышцы слабые, а позвоночник излишне подвижен?


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Всем доброго дня.
Наконец-то и на этом сайте заговорили о мышцах. Ура!

*@Evenelf*, в Вашем интервью с парнем, кому Серик Кариулович плохо сделал операцию, он говорит, что ему делали контрольное МРТ с металлическим имплантом - это невозможно.


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> ...говорит, что ему делали контрольное МРТ с металлическим имплантом - это невозможно


У меня стоит титановая конструкция.
МРТ после операции делала дважды.
Без проблем.


----------



## Evpatiy (20 Май 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> ...МРТ с металлическим имплантом - это невозможно


Возможно)) Это только в кино вырывает зубы, штифты из костей, и татуировка на основе металлической краски .К тому же титан не является ферромагнетиком и практически безопасен.Единственное,титан может давать "артефакты"," помехи" ,что снижает качество снимков


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Возможно))


Никто никогда не везмет на МРТ пациента с __ЛЮБЫМ__ металлическим имплантом. Исключение - хирургические клипсы - да контрастируют на МРТ.


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Никто никогда не везмет на МРТ пациента с __ЛЮБЫМ__ металлическим имплантом


Неправда Ваша.
Повторюсь, никаких проблем не возникает.
И никто в проведении процедуры не отказывает.


----------



## AliceG (20 Май 2017)

Да, титан является парамагнетиком. С ним можно в томограф.
Мне доводилось по работе бывать в трехтесловом томографе, так вот там у одного парнишки очки улетели и разбились о стенку вдребезги. Т.ч. зависит еще и от мощности томографа. Это к вопросу о сценах из кино.


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Повторюсь, никаких проблем не возникает.


Вот и замечательно.
Я же ориентируюсь исключительно на то, что моему знакомому с Coflex отказали в исследовании на аппарате 1.5Т. Возможно, из-за некомпетентности персонала.


----------



## Serg33 (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мышечный корсет не может взять на себя все функции, поскольку не всех участвует.
> 
> Знаете как устроена останкинская телебашня?
> ...


Во отличный пример надо эти слова в рамочку и на главную страницу сайта. А то понимаешь уже начинает тошнить когда тут все стремятся побыстрее мышцы закачать в надежде что они сабой заменят позвоночник )))
У меня один друг упорный закачивает поясничную грыжу  9мм в тренажерке, на все мои опасения он внимания не обращает, ну как  гриться остается только наблюдать а свершится ли чудо? Или все же на стол к херургу...


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Или все же на стол к херургу...


К нему на стол точно не надо)


----------



## Serg33 (20 Май 2017)

Ну дык а кто грит что надо. Но тут или на чужих глупостях учишься или на своих если уже на своих не помогает то это уже клиника.


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> Но тут или на чужих глупостях учишься или на своих если уже на своих не помогает то это уже клиника.


Мне думается, что одинаковой глупостью может быть как  силовые упражнение с чистым весом при грыже 9 мм, так и операция при той же грыже, если она позволяет заниматься в тренажерном зале.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (20 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Создавая мощный мышечный корсет,позвоночник становится жесткий, менее подвижный и боли уходят. Из этого следует, что ограничение подвижности не есть зло для позвоночника? проблема если мышцы слабые, а позвоночник излишне подвижен?


Я в своей теме уже поднимал подобный вопрос. Имхо, ограничение подвижности хорошо только в острый период. Дальше грыжа в случае искусственно созданного блока заморозится в текущем состоянии/размере. И дальше будут сростаться позвонки в этом сегменте. И пока не срастутся-не дай бог привести в подвижность сегмент-сразу прижмет и увеличится грыжа. А ограничить себя в определенном диапазоне движений круглосуточно -крайне сложно.



Serg33 написал(а):


> Во отличный пример надо эти слова в рамочку и на главную страницу сайта. А то понимаешь уже начинает тошнить когда тут все стремятся побыстрее мышцы закачать в надежде что они сабой заменят позвоночник )))
> У меня один друг упорный закачивает поясничную грыжу  9мм в тренажерке, на все мои опасения он внимания не обращает, ну как  гриться остается только наблюдать а свершится ли чудо? Или все же на стол к херургу...


Пример очень наглядный, но вряд ли полноценно сравнимый. Человек-живой, непредсказуемый механизм, а в башне можно извращаться с материалами, способами крепления и т.п. Там нет условий приживаемости, каких то внутренних органических условий, влияющих на конструкцию. Живой организм намного сложнее и ставит гораздо больше ограничений на эксмлуатсцию, и тем более внешнее вмешательство в конструкцию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

> ... Имхо, ограничение подвижности хорошо только в острый период...


И не только.



> ...Дальше грыжа в случае искусственно созданного блока заморозится в текущем состоянии/размере...


Так не искусственное, а естественное, таков патогенез заболевания. Диск чернеет, высота диска уменьшается, подвижность уменьшается, спондилез развивается.



> ... И дальше будут сростаться позвонки в этом сегменте. И пока не срастутся-не дай бог привести в подвижность сегмент-сразу прижмет и увеличится грыжа....


Точно, потому и важно научиться правильно двигаться, работать, корсет при нагрузках, хорошая подвижность выше и ниже места поражения. и прочее.



> ... А ограничить себя в определенном диапазоне движений круглосуточно -крайне сложно...


Точно. Поэтому и болит, пока не срастется, как срастётся так и болит меньше.
Вот на фото процесс развития спондилеза, сверху вниз, на каждый период лет по 10, лет с 20-30 начинается.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (20 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, но не у всех же заканчивается грыжа спондилезом. Даже не секвестрированная. Описанный Вами вариант-я так понимаю это только один из вариантов развития событий. Сподилез, я так понимаю-тоже не очень хорошая штука. С одной стороны рецидив грыжеобразования стремится к нулю, с другой-как минимум приличное ограничение в движениях позвоночника, другими негативными сторонами этого явления я просто еще не интересовался... А сколько вообще времени при благополучном течении занимает  вот такое принудительное сростание позвонков?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Да у всех.
Снимки стариков посмотрите и убедитесь.
Почему не хорошая, а железо с той же целью, разве плохо?
Это спасает.
Срастается:
- фиброз до года
- склероз до трех
- оссификация до десяти


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (20 Май 2017)

Ну к старости, то оно понятно, что лучше не становится. Я имел в виду не в конечном итоге в старости, а преобразование грыжи в протрузию, т.е. уменьшить само выпячивание в стадии ремиссии , не провоцируя самостятельно сростание позвонков. Я говорю о тех случаях, когда на повторных мрт через пол года гтд грыжа меньше, но сростания тел позвонков нет. Ограничение себя в движении, провоцирующее в дальнейшем сростание позвонков-я так понимаю-это такой искусственно вызванный спонделез, в отличии от той патологии, у которой это сростание вторично, а первично-дегенеративные процессы. Так вот принудительно сращиваемые позвонки также будут дегенерировать? Ведь они не будут работать и полноценно питаться. Эти два процесса взаимосвязаны не смотря на порядок возникновения? Ведь в этом случае неизбежны разростания остеофитов, которые могут причинять вполне такие же проблемы, как и грыжи дисков, воздействуя на корешки и оболочку спинного мозга. Или все же не так страшен черт? Или я не правильно мыслю?


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да у всех.


Вопрос как быть тем у кого и не срастается и размеры особо не растут а боль стала ежедневным, а иногда и ночным спутником? А наоборот излишняя подвижность (Ваши слова). Мне хирург сказал, что никаких гарантий. Вот и страдаю(ем).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Вопрос как быть тем у кого и не срастается и размеры особо не растут а боль стала ежедневным, а иногда и ночным спутником? А наоборот излишняя подвижность (Ваши слова). Мне хирург сказал, что никаких гарантий. Вот и страдаю(ем).


Если точно от этого, то болты.
Только часто находишь другие причины: мышцы, суставы, не та гимнастика, не те мышцы расслабляем, не так двигаемся.


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Ведь в этом случае неизбежны разростания остеофитов, которые могут причинять вполне такие же проблемы, как и грыжи дисков, воздействуя на корешки и оболочку спинного мозга.


Думается, что остеофиты куда хуже грыжи, если не считать это за благо (защита от излишней подвижности).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Лучше, пока не давят.
А давят редко и к старости.


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если точно от этого, то болты.
> Только часто находишь другие причины: мышцы, суставы, не та гимнастика, не те мышцы расслабляем, не так двигаемся.


Я за 6 лет два раза ходил к сантехникам, чтобы отрезали и болты вкрутили, если надо. Но нет же, говорят, что до операции еще "дорасти" надо (дожить, одним словом). Вот, Ваши слова да Богу в уши. Где, где есть те реальные люди, которые определят ЧТО, подскажут ТУ гимнастику, расслабят или укрепят ТЕ мышцы? 
К вопросу можно относится как к риторическому, конечно, но я с 2010 года не нашел.


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лучше, пока не давят.


 Там не давят, но может развиться спондилоартроз в фасеточных суставах, от избыточной подвижности, к примеру. Вот он и может давать боли, как я понимаю, там тоже остеофиты растут? От этой беды есть спасение, там тоже срастется со временем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Там не давят, но может развиться спондилоартроз в фасеточных суставах, от избыточной подвижности, к примеру. Вот он и может давать боли, как я понимаю, там тоже остеофиты растут? От этой беды есть спасение, там тоже срастется со временем?


Точно!


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а в фасеточных суставах уже не срастется?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Деформирующий артроз. Как в коленке.


----------



## Тигги (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Деформирующий артроз. Как в коленке.


@Доктор Ступин, если сформируется защитный блок, в суставах не будет подвижности, то и в фасеточных суставах тоже? Боль в этом случае и воспаление тоже уменьшится?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Да.


----------



## Evenelf (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот тут все и путают.
> Функциональный блок не может быть защитным, что путают и пациенты и врачи.
> Патологический блок может быть возвратным, но не в полном объеме.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проблема как раз в переходных блоках, не то и не сё.


Фёдор Петрович, уже не раз пробовали придти к общему знаменателю, но так и не вышло.
Попробую задать вопросы несколько по другому, а в качестве вступления приведу общий принцип (моё видение, могу не точно описать) триггерной теории грыжеобразования: в здоровом состоянии диск эластичен, мышцы здоровые и работают в нормальном режиме - все здоровы все довольны. По определённым причинам в глубоких мышцах позвоночника появляются триггеры. Триггеры сами по себе являются источником боли, кроме это они по определению сближают места прикрепления мышцы. Таким образом диск испытывает непрерывную круглосуточную перегрузку вне зависимости от положения тела, даже лёжа. В результате этого диск дегидратирует, снижается высота диска, появляется выпячивание не только к вечеру а постоянно, далее происходит разрыв фиброзного кольца и появляется грыжа. Кроме этого с момента образования триггера он постепенно превращается в фиброз. (от себя добавлю что его же видно на мрт и почему то не отмечается в описаниях) Обобщая теорию отмечу что лечения требуют в первую очередь именно мышцы а не сама грыжа. Грыжа является в первую очередь симптомом а не самой болезнью так же как и насморк при простуде. Не исключено что насморк при простуде перерастёт в гайморит и станет самостоятельным заболеванием, естественно его в таком случае нужно отдельно лечить как и удалять грыжу при абсолютных показаниях. Функциональный и патологический блоки не рассматриваются.
Итак вопросы:
Функциональный и патологический блок объединяет ограничение подвижности в сегменте, ведь так?
Функциональный и патологический блок по сути вызваны ни чем иным как мышцами, ведь не сустав там ржавеет, тоже ведь верно?
Блок имеет мышечную природу. Если он функциональный ведь справедливо говорить что это триггер (как первый этап в триггерной теории грыжеобразования)?
Патологический блок так же имеет мышечную природу. Справедливо ли говорить что это тоже может быть триггером или это нужно отрицать?
Может ли патологический блок образоваться без участия триггера? Если он образуется без участия триггера (откуда похоже и название "защитный") то как долго мышцы могут быть в состоянии спазма без триггера (т.е. не спонтанная электрическая активность а направленная на сокращение мышцы) - т.е. целенаправленное напряжение мышц?
Распространено такое описание что грыжа раздражает корешки и поэтому болит. Не противоречит ли здравому смыслу спазм, который кроме снижения двигательной функции в ПДС оказывает давление на диск и напрямую способствует дальнейшему выдавливанию пульпозного ядра или как минимум появлению выпячивания и снижению высоты диска? Ведь логично же что если расслабятся спазмированные мышцы то увеличится высота диска и уменьшится выпячивание и соответственно это выпячивание не будет "трогать" и "раздражать" корешки.
У автора этой темы по сути выпячивание осталось без изменений, раздражало ли оно корешок когда ему болело и не раздражает ли оно корешок ему сейчас когда не болит? У других людей при грыже которая раздражает корешок (дотрагивается по описаниям) после достижения неподвижности в ПДС и продолжения компрессии того же корешка (по заключениям МРТ) почему пропадает боль? Только спондилоартроз или всё же ещё и триггеры ? 
При патологическом блоке вроде как шевелить его нельзя, а нужно вырабатывать стереотип и ждать спондилёза. Соответственно вопрос почему шевелить нельзя то? Т.е. не потому что заболит а более конкретно почему, что произойдёт механически?
При этих же состояниях патологических блоков и грыж достаточно успешно применяется сфокусированная ударная волна, она не то что триггер, она и фиброз способна разбить и вроде как (сам не проверял но так пишут) что не от грыж её изобрели а от МФС. Не повлияет ли она на возврат подвижности в ПДС, или мышца будет спазмироваться и дальше пока есть грыжа?
Воздействует ли УВТ непосредственно на грыжу - т.е. долбит её на мелкие части как заявляют некоторые представители услуг, или всё же действие направлено на мышцы? А если на спазмированные мышцы (патологический блок) так там всё равно нет кровотока, они же спазмированы.
Фёдор Петрович, простите за много вопросов.


----------



## Evenelf (20 Май 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> *@Evenelf*, в Вашем интервью с парнем, кому Серик Кариулович плохо сделал операцию, он говорит, что ему делали контрольное МРТ с металлическим имплантом - это невозможно.


Вы меня с кем то путаете.


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Вы меня с кем то путаете.


Простите великодушно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

...Фёдор Петрович, уже не раз пробовали придти к общему знаменателю, но так и не вышло...
_А Вы все знаете лучше? Просто вы упростили все до ЗАДЕВАЕТ ИЛИ НЕ ЗАДЕВАЕТ ЗА НЕРВ, а там еще несколько причин._

..Попробую задать вопросы несколько по другому, а в качестве вступления приведу общий принцип (моё видение, могу не точно описать) триггерной теории грыжеобразования: в здоровом состоянии диск эластичен, мышцы здоровые и работают в нормальном режиме - все здоровы все довольны. По определённым причинам в глубоких мышцах позвоночника появляются триггеры. Триггеры сами по себе являются источником боли, кроме это они по определению сближают места прикрепления мышцы. Таким образом диск испытывает непрерывную круглосуточную перегрузку вне зависимости от положения тела, даже лёжа. В результате этого диск дегидратирует, снижается высота диска, появляется выпячивание не только к вечеру а постоянно, далее происходит разрыв фиброзного кольца и появляется грыжа...
_В принципе правильно, только почему вы описываете проще вариант. Все хорошо, взяли более 50 кг, или меньше, но неправильно. суставы осели и уперлись, а диск продолжить оседать до треска и грыжи._

...Кроме этого с момента образования триггера он постепенно превращается в фиброз. (от себя добавлю что его же видно на мрт и почему то не отмечается в описаниях) Обобщая теорию отмечу что лечения требуют в первую очередь именно мышцы а не сама грыжа. Грыжа является в первую очередь симптомом а не самой болезнью так же как и насморк при простуде. Не исключено что насморк при простуде перерастёт в гайморит и станет самостоятельным заболеванием, естественно его в таком случае нужно отдельно лечить как и удалять грыжу при абсолютных показаниях. Функциональный и патологический блоки не рассматриваются....
_Лечение на этапе до грыжи требует мышца и после грыжи, если она клинически не значима, требует мышца, только не та, что дает подвижность в месте поражения, без диска-то это место двигается на суставах, а это больно!_

Итак вопросы:
..Функциональный и патологический блок объединяет ограничение подвижности в сегменте, ведь так?..
_Да

..._Функциональный и патологический блок по сути вызваны ни чем иным как мышцами, ведь не сустав там ржавеет, тоже ведь верно?..
_Нет. в патологическом блоке, потому и патологический, нет диска, суставы лежат друг на друге, нестабильность (не та что болтается, но та что неправильно).
_
...Блок имеет мышечную природу. Если он функциональный ведь справедливо говорить что это триггер (как первый этап в триггерной теории грыжеобразования)?
_Правильно про ФБ. Это как подушка двигателя, где резина затвердела, затвердела, но цела и двигатель не лежит на раме.
_
...Патологический блок так же имеет мышечную природу. Справедливо ли говорить что это тоже может быть триггером или это нужно отрицать?..
_Не правильно. тут мышечный триггер лишь часть проблемы. Это как подушка двигателя в машине, резина лопнула и двигатель лег на раму._

...Может ли патологический блок образоваться без участия триггера?...
_Уже привел пример, тяжесть и лопнуло!
_
...Если он образуется без участия триггера (откуда похоже и название "защитный") то как долго мышцы могут быть в состоянии спазма без триггера (т.е. не спонтанная электрическая активность а направленная на сокращение мышцы) - т.е. целенаправленное напряжение мышц?...
_Уже не важно сколько, и не встречал исследования, где бы это определялось. Думаю несколько часов._

...Распространено такое описание что грыжа раздражает корешки и поэтому болит...
_Если достает. Потому и три причины-мышцы. суставы, грыжа (нерв), потому и врач смотрит с молотком и иголкой, чтобы определить достает или нет._

...Не противоречит ли здравому смыслу спазм, который кроме снижения двигательной функции в ПДС оказывает давление на диск и напрямую способствует дальнейшему выдавливанию пульпозного ядра или как минимум появлению выпячивания и снижению высоты диска? Ведь логично же что если расслабятся спазмированные мышцы то увеличится высота диска и уменьшится выпячивание и соответственно это выпячивание не будет "трогать" и "раздражать" корешки....
_Вот и ошибка. При ФБ, не раздражаются корешки, это только проблема мышц и местной боли. Корешки страдают только при патологическом блоке с грыжей достающей до корешка.
_
...У автора этой темы по сути выпячивание осталось без изменений, раздражало ли оно корешок когда ему болело и не раздражает ли оно корешок ему сейчас когда не болит...
_Если боль по ноге, слабость, нарушение чувствительности, нарушение рефлекса, то раздражало.
Если этого нет, то не раздражало и не раздражает._

..У других людей при грыже которая раздражает корешок (дотрагивается по описаниям) после достижения неподвижности в ПДС и продолжения компрессии того же корешка (по заключениям МРТ) почему пропадает боль? Только спондилоартроз или всё же ещё и триггеры ?...
_Не размер и не описание, а осмотр врача-вот основа для понимания, и другого способа нет. Ну еще ЭНМГ.
В этом смысл, именно поэтому вся мануальная терапия начиналась на кафедрах неврологии, где врач легко мог это определить.  _

..При патологическом блоке вроде как шевелить его нельзя, а нужно вырабатывать стереотип и ждать спондилёза. Соответственно вопрос почему шевелить нельзя то? Т.е. не потому что заболит а более конкретно почему, что произойдёт механически?..
_Механически будет движение. Движение в патологически измененном диске и суставах, что приведет к раздражению либо корешка, если достает, либо синуверебрального нерва. То есть будет двигатель елозить по раме. Больно!_

...При этих же состояниях патологических блоков и грыж достаточно успешно применяется сфокусированная ударная волна, она не то что триггер, она и фиброз способна разбить и вроде как (сам не проверял но так пишут) что не от грыж её изобрели а от МФС. Не повлияет ли она на возврат подвижности в ПДС, или мышца будет спазмироваться и дальше пока есть грыжа?...
_Сфокусированная волна фокусируется на грыже. в этом смысл фокусировки. Не куда-то, а на грыжу. Читайте тему про ОДУ и УВТ на первых страницах. Это операция, ею камни в почках разрушают.
Не фокусированная волна, снимает боль, отек, воспаление, стимулирует "рассасывание" грыжи и формирование патологического блока при наличии поражения диска, и устранению триггеров при отсутствии поражения диска. Это физиотерапия, как элетро, как лазер, как ультразвук, только глубже и интенсивнее._

...Воздействует ли УВТ непосредственно на грыжу - т.е. долбит её на мелкие части как заявляют некоторые представители услуг, или всё же действие направлено на мышцы? А если на спазмированные мышцы (патологический блок) так там всё равно нет кровотока, они же спазмированы....
_Уже ответил, но повторюсь.
Фокусированная долбит, это операция, ею камни разрушают. Сомнения только у многих в возможности наведения, в эффективности разрушения или эффективности нефокусированной части волны.
Дело в том, что в любом фокусе есть расфокусированные волны, вот они на мышцы, диск, суставы. Кстати российская УВТ  доктора Гарилевича Б.А., вообще бьет вообще не фокусом, именно используя эту составляющую и результат не хуже, но более поверхностный. 
Вот зачем делают расфокусированную неразрушающую УВТ:
- активизация микроциркуляции и неоангиогенеза;
- стимуляция метаболических процессов;
- обезболивающее действие;
- противовоспалительное действие;
- усиление действия фармакологических препаратов;
- уменьшение выраженности фиброзно-склеротических изменений и кальциевых отложений._

_Разве это не есть задачи при боли в спине при отсутствии показаний к операции._


----------



## Evenelf (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы все знаете лучше?


Не знаю лучше. Но свои вопросы считаю небезосновательными. Простите за манеру вопросов.


----------



## Виктор-72 (20 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> _Корешки страдают только при патологическом блоке с грыжей достающей до корешка._


Таким образом Вы утверждаете, что ничто другое (мышца, отек) не может вызывать корешковой симптоматики?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2017)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Таким образом Вы утверждаете, что ничто другое (мышца, отек) не может вызывать корешковой симптоматики?


Отек может.
А отек от чего?

Мышца, а какая там мышца?


----------



## Тигги (21 Май 2017)

Похоже, что тему пора открыть "ФБ и защитные блоки мышечные" . В теме увт выясняли о блоках, теперь здесь, все по кусочкам то там, то сям и где придется. Темы нет. Мы вроде как получим ответы, резберемся, успокоимся, отстанем от врачей. Так на форум придут новые  геологи-разведчики и опять теже вопросы начнут задавать. Сочувствую докторам, когда им приходится терпеливо отвечать и повторять одно и тоже снова и снова...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> "ФБ и защитные блоки мышечные"


Зачем открывать открытое.

...ФБ и защитные блоки мышечные...
Вот так неправильно, пропущено втрое главное слово (после Функциональные)-Патологические!

Функциональный блоки и Патологические блоки (защитные)
Вот так правильно.
В любом учебнике по мануальной терапии все написано.
Конечно можно все отрицать, но тогда нужно достичь уровня авторитета авторов этих учебников.


----------



## Тигги (21 Май 2017)

Просто хочется по возможности разобраться, так как у врачей нет единого мнения по этому вопросу и  у всех своя правда. От разных мнений и теорий уже каша в голове, а спина одна и болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2017)

На самом деле все почти одинаково.
Чаще врачи чуть по-разному рассказвают+пациенты чуть по-разному понимают.


----------



## StanMelker (21 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин, вы пишете, что не мышечный корсет берет нагрузку на себя, а позвоночник. 
А как же тогда подготовленные спортсмены (качки), тянут большой вес (кг 200) и не травмируются - вы хотите сказать, что позвоночник берет полностью на себя такую нагрузку?
И в то же время, если не подготовленный (не укрепившей кор) потянет 100кг, то у него будет грыжа. 
Почему тогда, у первого нет травм при весе 200 кг, а у второго травма при меньшем весе?
Может потому, что первый укрепил спину мышцами, а втрой нет? 

А бубновский? Ведь он пошёл по тому же пути - в его центрах люди укрепляют кор позвоночника на его спец тренажерах (имхо развод полный, потому что в его центрах людей делают зависимыми от тренажеров, чтобы они ходили к нему и платили по 15 тыс в месяц за абонемент), имногим помогает (У моего друга мамы грыжа и она ходит не 1 год в центр этот и у неё ничего не болит). То есть тот же принцип укрепления кора.

На самом деле не знаю хорошо это или нет, что у меня остеофиты развиваются, как сказал доктор Ступин, но по крайней мере у меня уже несколько лет ничего не болит. У меня не болит голова как раньше из за шейных проблем. Не закладывает уши. Позвоночник намного меньше хрустит чем раньше, а точнее почти не хрустит. Честно сказать, я думал что на снимке я ожидал увидеть ситуацию ещё хуже чем была 2012г, ожидал что диски разрушатся и в других сегментах, кроме изначальных двух. А оно вон как. Мои опасения были связаны с тем, что я слышал возгласы некоторых типа "да ты себе ещё хуже сделаешь" "да ты потом ляжешь на операционный стол" "посмотрим на тебя через 10 лет"
Чтож, прсмотрим. Время покажет.
А знаете в чем мое отличие от вас (от тех кто критикует меня за неправильность моих действий)?
А главное отличие маня от вас то, что У МЕНЯ НЕ БОЛИТ, А У ВАС БОЛИТ. 
Вот и вся разница.
Я выбрал свой путь и отказываться от него из-за опасений скептиков считаю не правильным. 
Это я его выбрал и это мой путь и говорить даже о том что я его кому то навязываю - не правильно. 
Хотите прислушивайтесь а хотите нет. Ваше дело.
"Каждому своё "


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2017)

Пока только часть ответа.
Разрушаются ли диски смотрят на мрт.
Но главное что не болит!
Заниматься надо и должно! В рекомендациях ВОЗ при боли в спине, это основное действие!
Заниматься уже правильно.
Вопрос как максимально правильно.
Человеческий организм разумнее мозгов, данже немного неправильное, исправляет и делает полезным. Главное не совершать значительных ошибок, вы ихние совершили. А мелочи, укладывается.

Бубновский.
Да все правильно у Бубновского, для реабилитации, но не для применения тренировочного уровня для лечения острой боли.
Упражнения есть трёх уровней:
 - лечебные, в помощь лечебному процессу.
- воссстановительные, восстановить и создать новый уровень до болезненного состояния
- тренировочный, для создания резервов.

Вот женщина 40 лет всю зиму ходит на работу в офис. Весна. Дача. Картошка. Как Вы думаете, будет ли у неё обострение боли в спине от копания земли?
Скорее всего, да.
А будет ли у той, которая всю зиму ходит в спортзал и тренируется? 
Не будет, поскольку, во первых она тренированна к большему, особенно если у неё самой или у тренера хватило ума потренировать Ее на эти движения. А во вторых она не поедет на дачу, поскольку спортзал уже даёт мышечную радость и ей наплевать на все остальное, лишь бы не пропустить занятие.


----------



## Виктор-72 (21 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отек может. А отек от чего?
> Мышца, а какая там мышца?


Одна из моих проблем, видимо, в том, что я не хочу верить в то, что это не мышцы (я конкретно про себя). Я с этими мышцами несколько лет уже занимаюсь. А если не они, то значит суставы, связки и диски, наконец. А вот с лечением этого ну никак я не найду способа (читай врача).


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (21 Май 2017)

@StanMelker, все правильно с корсетом-это природная стстраховка позвоночника помими прочих функций. И кстати, чем больше развит корсет, тем меньше необходимость в поясе при занятиях с отягощениями. Относительно теории про мышечный корсет и грыжи, тут скорее неправильное направление подхода к вопросу. Не с той стороны. Мышечный корсет-это скорее профилактика грыж, но сам по себе наращиваемый корсет при уже образовавшейся грыже, особо то и не "лечит" эту грыжу, а больше как профилактика для возможного дальнейшего ухудшения.
НО!
Мощный корсет-это пол дела. Мышцы, какие бы они ни были большие, крепкие, выносливые, выполняют только часть работы, и если будет нарушена механика движения, никакой корсет не спасет и со временем опять таки можно ожидать проблему, например в виде грыжи. Это в частности касается и техники выполнения упражнений в тренажерном зале. Грыжи образуются с разной продолжительностью, и зависит это от много чего. Те же недокультуристы, тянущие штангу горбом в становой тяге по чуть чуть периодически усугубляют проблему, кторая может вылезти лет через пять-десять, спровоцированная простым чихом. В молодом возрасте все не так катастрофично, и проблемы не выглядят такими критичными, и восстановление кажется таким быстрым и беспосьедственным, и будущее видится в розовых очках, а со временем, при даже немного неправильном подходе, это все нарастает как снежный ком и потом уже даже сложно найти что послужило отправной точкой а какие неправильные действия усугубили ситуацию. Я даже еще в те же 26 был максималистом, у которого ничего не болит и не может ничего со мной случиться, и все болячки-это не про меня )))


----------



## Ольга Янкина (24 Май 2017)

@StanMelker Добрый день, заинтересовалась Вашей темой. Не могли бы Вы со мной поделиться упражнениями ЛФК на начальной стадии лечения? У меня две протрузии в пояснице, остеохондроз там же. Ходить долго не могу,  как только плавать начинаю - обострения (может, там скрутки идут, не знаю). Йога помогает (вернее, не дает болей, а помогает или нет - не знаю). Короче, я поняла, что ничем пока заниматься не могу, хотя раньше была футболисткой. Боли начались 1,5 года назад после того, как очень сильно продуло спину. До этого вообще ничего не болела. Какие упражнения Вы делали? Сколько по времени? Как понять, что можно, например, в бассейн? Спасибо


----------



## StanMelker (24 Май 2017)

@Ольга Янкина, привет!
Если хотите упражнения, которые я на начальном этапе делал, то найдите в Ютуб, в поиске "Егор Захаркин", на канале увидите видео  "С чего начать если сильно болит позвоночник". Это те упражнения, которые я делал в начале, когда все болело сильно. По времени полгода делал их.

Понять можно при присутствии или отсутствии болей. Например пошли в бассейн, если не болит то плаваете. Если болит, то не плаваете. По мере тренировок, болей будет все меньше можно будет начинать плавать по-немногу, увеличивая время плавания.
Так же и с бегом. Сначала бежать например 1 км. Потом по мере уменьшения болей, увеличиваете это расстояние (2,3,4... км), при желании.


----------



## Ольга Янкина (25 Май 2017)

Хорошо, спасибо! Посмотрю


----------



## Виктор-72 (26 Май 2017)

Я много что перепробовал. Сейчас заморочился на том, что проблема может быть еще и в КПС.
Пробую это. Надеюсь безопасно. Насколько помогает - покажет время.
*Дханурасана*
http://yogaworld.ru/2015/01/dhanurasana/

з.ы. Вся другая гимнастика и силовуха (без чистого веса) в арсенале была.
з.з.ы. Пока ищу.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Май 2017)

Всем привет! Хочу написать одну уловок "болезни" с которой я столкнулся в какой то период времени. А именно: я тренировался, укреплял спину, но переодически спина всё равно побаливала (не так как раньше конечно, раз в 10 меньше), и я даже думал, что я делаю что то не так и сделаю себе ещё хуже! Но ти боли временные, и на следующий день или через несколько дней сами проходят. И после этого я понял, что никогда не нужно бояться, что при восстановлении  будут какие то боли или неприятные ощущения в районе позвоночника. Никогда нельзя разочаровываться. Нужно просто дальше заниматься. 
Боли будут преследовать всю вашу жизнь, просто чем сильней будет ваша спина, чем сильней вы разовьёте её мышечную систему, тем меньше она у вас будет болеть. 
И наконец, дойдёт до того, что вы будете думать о ней крайне редко, и болеть у вас ничего не будет, потому что вы тренируетесь!


----------



## Яннна (1 Июн 2017)

@StanMelker, здравствуйте! А можно подробнее об упражнениях какие именно делали и как ?


----------



## StanMelker (3 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте.
На начальных этапах вот






Ну а дальше, выложу


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (29 Июн 2017)

"Сейчас объясню почему - сам не знаю..."
Лучше бы этого было вообще не говорить...
К пупку/не к пупку... Есть масса вариаций этого упражнения Любая вариация смещает акцент на какие-то мышцы. Вот это - классика!
Интересно было бы услышать - в чем заключается "восстанавливающий" эффект относительно ШОП и вообще в целом. То же самое относительно наклонов со штангой. И какой смысл теряется при сгибании ног в коленных суставах? Если можно с акцентом на анатомию, биомеханику. Если вразумительных ответов нет (хотя бы для себя), то это все - пальцем в небо.
Почти через каждый абзац звучит о полном восстановлении, но как уже видели по снимкам, и как сказал доктор Ступин - все на месте. т. е. острый период прошел. Боль ушла и все на этом. Все осталось на месте. Это не восстановление - это ремиссия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

@Пациент с грыжей, так и должно быть. И главная заслуга автора темы, то что он держит эту ремиссию.
Не всегда правильно, но организм умнее нас и подправляет наши ошибки.
Главное что не болит!


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (29 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не согласен я с Вами, что главное-отсутствие боли. Иначе можно ставить постоянно блокады в острый или подострый период и так же считать себя здоровым? А автор темы считает, что он полностью (!) восстановился, что в принципе невозможно. Состояние на пороховой бочке никуда не делось и вот эти "не всегда правильно", которые мокс мирятся с тем что организм еще молодой, очень неожиданно могут послужить спусковым механизмом.


----------



## Serg33 (29 Июн 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> Если можно с акцентом на анатомию, биомеханику.


Во это ключевая фраза!!!

Врачей которые действительно понимают что они делают вообще по пальцам можно пересчитать реально только мануал Алексеев (есть его видео в сети) способен объяснить смысл каждой манипуляции с привязкой к мышцам и суставам.

Сколько я посещал мануалов во Владимире это капец просто не один не может объяснить что он делает короче делают то что умеют а поможет или не поможет это типа как повезет. Вот поэтому что бы врачи хорошо учились и стремились к развитию и изучению челоевеческого тела нужно подинмать ответственность за их действия котрые должны нести или они или страховые компании которые страхуют их труд.
А то млин развелось в рашке головотяпов и с каждым годом их становится все больше и больше и называют они себя остеопатами массажистами рефлексотерапевтами и хрен знает как ещё а ответственности за свои действия никто никакой не несет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, не согласен я с Вами, что главное-отсутствие боли. Иначе можно ставить постоянно блокады в острый или подострый период и так же считать себя здоровым? А автор темы считает, что он полностью (!) восстановился, что в принципе невозможно. Состояние на пороховой бочке никуда не делось и вот эти "не всегда правильно", которые мокс мирятся с тем что организм еще молодой, очень неожиданно могут послужить спусковым механизмом.


Так и есть, нет боли и хорошо.
А блокады если острая боль, то почему не поставить, главное чтобы боль прошла.
Другой вопрос можно ли блокаду за блокадой, конечно нет.
А вот прием НПВП может быть и постоянным, как например при ревматоидном полиартрите.


----------



## StanMelker (29 Июн 2017)

Я не снимаю видео для людей верящих в свою безнадежность. Я снимаю для тех кто хочет выбраться. Если вам нравится жить в жалости к себе что у вас все плохо, и при этом не меняете своих парадигм и ничего не делаете - то флаг вам в руки. Эта тема не для вас.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (29 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и есть, нет боли и хорошо.
> А блокады если острая боль, то почему не поставить, главное чтобы боль прошла.
> Другой вопрос можно ли блокаду за блокадой, конечно нет.
> А вот прием НПВП может быть и постоянным, как например при ревматоидном полиартрите.


Ну и разве можно этих людей называть от чего то восстановившимися, да еще и в полном смысле? Снятие боли в случае того же диск-корешкового конфликта говорит только об устранении этого конфликта на данный момент. Насколько устранен конфликт-зависит же от конкретной клиники. Может и в этот же день обратно пробить. Грыжа то на месте и уменьшаться не собиралась. Это больше похоже на симптоматическое лечение, если кроме этого ничего не предпринимать в терапевтическом плане.



StanMelker написал(а):


> Я не снимаю видео для людей верящих в свою безнадежность. Я снимаю для тех кто хочет выбраться. Если вам нравится жить в жалости к себе что у вас все плохо, и при этом не меняете своих парадигм и ничего не делаете - то флаг вам в руки. Эта тема не для вас.


О чем и была речь. Нет никакого понимания ни для чего делается то что показывается, и в большинстве случаев нет понимания как правильно это делается. Для многих, решивших последовать этим примерам, во многом просто вредным откровенно, эти потуги обернутся новыми болячками или обострением имеющихся.


----------



## StanMelker (29 Июн 2017)

Пациент с грыжей, знаете в чём проблема людей, которые скептически относятся к восстановлению при помощи спорта? В том, что они сидят и бояться этого, но при этом терпят ограничения, смиряются с ними.
"Ой да он такой плохой, не правильно делает, что такие тяжести поднимает, только хуже себе сделает". Сделаю я себе хуже или нет, увидим лет через 10. А пока за 5 лет я вижу что я себе хуже не сделал, грыжа не увеличилась в размере, а наоборот, даже уменьшилась.
Пациент с грыжей, вы считаете полным восстановлением когда диск вырос новый и фиброзное кольцо восстановилось? А это реально? Ну тогда вы гений.
А быть может вы вообще относитесь к той категории людей, которые терпят боль и боитесь заняться своим выздоровлением?
Или вы ждёте что медицина разовьётся до того уровня, когда научится восстанавливать диски как новые?

Да вы знаете, что есть люди, которые в своё время были мастерами спорта, потом когда ушли из спорта, их мышцы ослабли и у них начались страшные боли?
Например олимпийский чемпион по Т. А. Юрий Власов, уйдя из спорта в 1964, перестал заниматься, и у него начались сильные болезни, в том числе из за позвоночника.
Другие болезни начались у него, потому что он бросил спорт слишком резко, а до этого много лет занимался упорно, но сейчас не об этом, а о позвоночнике.
У Юрия Власова были такие боли в шее, в пояснице, что он ходил только опираясь на стену.
Он перенёс несколько операций, ему вставили импланты, и после этого он полгода вёл лежачий образ жизни, а потом как полегчало, начал делать наклоны. По сто, двести раз...
И постепенно восстанавливался.
Боли уходили, постепенно начал нормально ходить, потом ездить на велосипеде, потом бегать.
К 1985 году он стал главным тренером СССР по тяжёлой атлетике, а ещё 10 лет назад он не мог ходить.

Ясное дело, что полностью уже никогда не восстановишься, но и хуже себе не сделаешь от тренировок со штангой, если с умом, и от болей избавишься.

Честно говоря, читая ваше сообщение, что я лукавлю о полном восстановлении и что не знаю того, о чём вообще говорю, со стороны выглядит как кидание камней в чужой огород. Толи от зависти, то ли от вашего бездействия, то ли от отчаяния.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

> ... Ну и разве можно этих людей называть от чего то восстановившимися, да еще и в полном смысле? Снятие боли в случае того же диск-корешкового конфликта говорит только об устранении этого конфликта на данный момент. Насколько устранен конфликт-зависит же от конкретной клиники. Может и в этот же день обратно пробить. Грыжа то на месте и уменьшаться не собиралась. Это больше похоже на симптоматическое лечение, если кроме этого ничего не предпринимать в терапевтическом плане...


Так правильно. Это не РЕабилитация- восстановление старого, а Абелитация - становление нового стереотипа



> ... О чем и была речь. Нет никакого понимания ни для чего делается то что показывается, и в большинстве случаев нет понимания как правильно это делается. Для многих, решивших последовать этим примерам, во многом просто вредным откровенно, эти потуги обернутся новыми болячками или обострением имеющихся...


Об этом уже говорили, но организм и природа умнее нас и если соблюдать основные правила (постепенность наращивания нагрузки) и не делать грубых ошибок, то организм сам формирует Абелитационную программу.
100 лет назад жизнь и работа сама Абелитировала людей, без докторов и инструкторов.

И сейчас в инете много таких случаев, когда саногенез (самовыздоровление) приписывают своим процедурам (медицина) или своим действиям (пациенты).

Просто с медициной, это быстрее, эффективнее и быстрее.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (29 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, я лет 15 назад, когда меня так же скрутило, как и в этот раз- просто отлежался с месяц или и того меньше и опять на работу. Ничего не делал-ни лфк, ни физпроцедур, ни лекарств. Наверное абелитировался лежал.. Что раньше делал и как, так и продолжал, без всяких ограничений и корректировок. До следующего безумства))). И работа физическая была. Но тогда я моложе был на 15 лет.


----------



## StanMelker (29 Июн 2017)

Могу даже ошарашить некоторых здесь. Я приседаю с рабочим весом 100кг. Это круто и мне это нравится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Могу даже ошарашить некоторых здесь. Я приседаю с рабочим весом 100кг. Это круто и мне это нравится.


А в чем крутость? Норма. Пикап заболит, полечим.



Пациент с грыжей написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, я лет 15 назад, когда меня так же скрутило, как и в этот раз- просто отлежался с месяц или и того меньше и опять на работу. Ничего не делал-ни лфк, ни физпроцедур, ни лекарств. Наверное абелитировался лежал.. Что раньше делал и как, так и продолжал, без всяких ограничений и корректировок. До следующего безумства))). И работа физическая была. Но тогда я моложе был на 15 лет.


Так все правильно!


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Июн 2017)

@StanMelker, _Сделаю я себе хуже или нет, увидим лет через 10. А пока за 5 лет я вижу что я себе хуже не сделал, грыжа не увеличилась в размере, а наоборот, даже уменьшилась.
Пациент с грыжей, вы считаете полным восстановлением когда диск вырос новый и фиброзное кольцо восстановилось? А это реально? Ну тогда вы гений._
Конечно увидим. Я надеюсь. И искренне желаю вам, чтобы через 15 лет вам не стало хуже.
_
Ясное дело, что полностью уже никогда не восстановишься, но и хуже себе не сделаешь от тренировок со штангой, если с умом, и от болей избавишься._
Ох! Как вы заблуждаетесь мой дорогой друг! Вы зациклились я смотрю на грыжах. А ведь проблема может быть и не только в них. И не в размере грыжи дело. Есть еще много чего от чего могут быть проблемы. 
Может и листез например появится от тяжестей, а потом и нестабильность появится. И тогда ваша штанга вам не поможет в лечении этой патологии, а будит только добивать позвоночник.

_Могу даже ошарашить некоторых здесь. Я приседаю с рабочим весом 100кг. Это круто и мне это нравится._
Это здорово, дай бог, чтобы и в 50 также приседать.
Только вы опять так мало знаете о проблемах тела. Очень мало. Ну это свойственно возрасту вашему!
Позвоночник, та это одна проблема. Лет через 10-15 начнут у вас суставы вылетать коленные, тазобедренные. Большие веса сприсовывают суставы, там начинается повышенное трение. Придется тренировки снизить. А тут раз и старая добрая забытая болячка с грыжами тут как тут подоспела тепленькая на разогреве. И когда все это как снежный ком на голову, то ой как весело станет жить.
Это я не придумываю все. Это я пишу рассказы очевидцев, те кто тоже лечил грыжи штангой в 25 лет, а потом в 35-40 лет делали операции на позвоночнике и на коленках в придачу. И теперь уже не то, что штангу, они сумку из магазина с продуктами не могут донести до дому. 
А еще есть такая штука как шея. Её тоже можно свернуть штангой. Нет не уронить штангу на шею. А просто через грудной отдел, от сильного перенапряжения мышц.
Так, что 5 лет не показатель. К тому же в таком возрасте до 30 лет. Да я до 29 лет вообще понятия не имел о том, что у меня что-то там болит, спина и т. п. А до 25 лет и вообще все само заживает без тренировок. Это я сужу по тому, насколько к 35 годам организм изменился. Вы просто не представляете! Насколько все хуже работает, мышцы и т. п. А еще старше там вообще будит не весело.

@StanMelker, Видео конечно хорошие. Только там на видео опять же молодой парень. Вы мне найдите видео где человек так занимается с грыжами в 40-50 лет. Я думаю у него совсем другой подход будит к проблеме.



StanMelker написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> На начальных этапах вот
> 
> 
> ...



Хорошее упражнение! Только автор явно ничего не знает о позвоночнике. Оно хорошее, да только полезно скорее здоровым, чем больным. У автора явно ничего не болело толком, как болит у некоторых здесь присутствующих на форуме. А вред этого упражнения в том, что оно еще больше разбалтывает поясничный отдел. Да оно укрепляет мышцы. Но позвонки держат не только мышцы, но и связки. И если из-за надорваности связок позвонки болтаются, то мышцами уже ничего по сути не сделать. И упражнение будит еще больше гробить позвоночник. Во всяком случаи он быстрее сломается от тренировок, чем укрепятся мышцы. Все это я проходил на себе.


----------



## StanMelker (29 Июн 2017)

@Александр_100, ну тут я вижу только один выход - самоубийство. Смысл жить, если потом все равно на тот свет xD


----------



## Cant (29 Июн 2017)

@StanMelker, а в чем смысл жизни? Для Вас конкретно, ну и для человечества в целом? Какая цель? Мы все ведь умрем когда-нибудь, так для чего живем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ну тут я вижу только один выход - самоубийство. Смысл жить, если потом все равно на тот свет xD


Правильно, на тот свет.
Но вопрос когда и с каким настроением!


----------



## Serg33 (30 Июн 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да вы знаете, что есть люди, которые в своё время были мастерами спорта, потом когда ушли из спорта, их мышцы ослабли и у них начались страшные боли?
> Например олимпийский чемпион по Т. А. Юрий Власов, уйдя из спорта в 1964, перестал заниматься, и у него начались сильные болезни, в том числе из за позвоночника.
> Другие болезни начались у него, потому что он бросил спорт слишком резко, а до этого много лет занимался упорно, но сейчас не об этом, а о позвоночнике.


Откуда такая информация вы близко знакомы или свечку держали? Обычно из профессионального спорта уходят когда появляются первые признаки того что дальше им заниматься нельзя ибо там нагрузки такие что с вашими упражнениями со штангой и рядом не стоят. Или желтой прессы начитались...


StanMelker написал(а):


> Могу даже ошарашить некоторых здесь. Я приседаю с рабочим весом 100кг. Это круто и мне это нравится.


Чем и кого вы можете тут ошарашить молодой человек, в вашем возрасте тут многие и спортом занимались и в армии служили и нагрузки бешеные переносили и грыж и близко не было.
А у вас уже в вашем возрасте грыжа!!!
Вам просто люди помогают умными советами поберегитесь раз вы имеете грыжу ибо поверьте ходить и выполнять простые движения не имея боли это многого стоит. Если ужж вы людям не верите то хотя бы на простом примере посмотрите:
Вот в автомобиле полетела подвеска потрескались например резиновые отбойники вы что будете делать что бы их восстановить? Нагрузите машину дополнительным весом и по кочкам гонять будете? Наверное нет вы пойдёте в мастерскую и замените их. А теперь по аналогии подумайте о своих МПД их понимаешь заменить не так просто так стоит ли давать такие нагрузки имея уже потресканные диски?


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Июн 2017)

@StanMelker, Зачем самоубийство? Это грех! Раз жизнь дали, значит её нужно пройти до конца! А, то что в жизни не сахар и приходится постоянно бороться, значит так надо.
Просто у вас пока очень сильный максимализм. Либо черное либо бело. Или лечение штангой, или самоубийство если штанга не поможет. Там все гораздо сложнее, чем вы думаете. Жить и не болеть это искусство! Некоторым правда от природы генетически заложили большие бонусы.
Кстати у вас этих бонусов нет. Правильно сказал @Serg33, если у вас уже в 20-ть появились проблемы с позвоночником (подвеска полетела), то что будит в 40 лет, задумайтесь...

@StanMelker, Вы совершаете одну единственную ошибку! Знаете какую? Вы думаете, что организм он может все восстановить сам, т. е. все что есть в организме может 100% регенерироваться! Это ваша главная ошибка! И она свойственна именно молодости! Да в организме есть система самовосстановления. Но она не такая как вы думаете. Конечно организм это не 100% подвеска в автомобиле. Но восстанавливается там не все и в полном объеме. Там можно только улучшить немного состояние по сути, но восстановить в начальном виде как было при рождении невозможно!
По этому мой вас совет лучше поберечься! А то я смотрю у вас горят глаза на эту штангу и постепенно вы явно будите увеличивать веса. Это понятно - это спортивный интерес. Но это может погубить вас!

Еще раз повторюсь я в вашем возрасте вообще ничего не знал про грыжи, спина не болела, "я бегал прыгал как заяц", мог работать по 12 часов в день! А у вас уже она дает о себе знать.


----------



## VVV (30 Июн 2017)

А о чём спор то?.. Не вЪеду чёт я. Один делиться радостью, что может уже многое, другие его осуждают. Неужели тому кто найдёт это нужным для себя (даже и ошибочным) недостаточно будет всего инета для утверждения, что "ДА это мне надо"! Если я дурак повёлся на идею растягивания шеи и висения на турнике (для лечения протрузий), то разве инет виноват? Просто я дурак и всё. У меня есть приятель, он ни одно упражнение (даже в зарядке) не изучит досконально на предмет полезности и вреда. При том не из-за отрицательного опыта, а просто он не дурак. "Покуда есть на свете дураки, обманом жить нам стало быть с руки!" (... Какое небо голубое).


----------



## StanMelker (1 Июл 2017)

Да ребят. Просто в шоке от того, какое сопротивление вижу с вашей стороны, просто от того что рассказываю свой опыт о том, что сейсас у меня все хорошо. Просто в шоке я.
Читаю ваши сообщения и у многих в написании есть частичька "но". "Но сейчас мнн много лет", "но у меня другая ситуация.." Но, но, но... Куча отмазок всяких.
В просто нет желания вступать с вами в палемику. Если кому интересно мое мировоззрение, ссылки на канал я скинул.


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

Я себя чувствую прекрасно. А как себя чувствуете вы?


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Ноя 2017)

Я тут как-то спросил одного своего доктора - "Как выздороветь? Где та формула по которой можно вылечить тело от этих проблем с позвоночником"? На что мне доктор ответил - "Да нет такой формулы Александр". Почему? Одни помогает качалка, другим помогает йога, третьим помогает цигун, четверные вообще операцию сделал. Ответ был такой. "Все люди разные, ткани, мышцы тоже у всех разные". Позвоночники тоже у всех разные. Вот на картинке это можно лицезреть. И проблемы с позвоночником могут быть разные. По этому для борьбы с проблемами позвоночника нужно применять разные упражнения. Все завит от строения позвоночника, типу мягких тканей, возраста пациента, его физической подготовки. Поэтому каждый человек должен для себя найти сам как жить с этим недугом, как поддерживать себя.

 

Вот пример человек вылечил себя спину, шею без качалки, путем занятия йогой.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (10 Ноя 2017)

эх)) я все-таки за физкультуру и спорт, но качалка - это скорее вред, чем польза, особенно, когда нарушаешь технику) Вот мой дедушка прожил 70 лет (сосуды подкачали и переживал много, когда бабушки не стало) А так он, как и все дети войны был сиротой и с самого детства вынужден был работать, не ходил ни в какую качалку, имел дачу, сам построил два дома, всю жизнь на себе все поднимал и тяжелое, и легкое) не делал зарядку, копал огород)) И был физически очень красив и накачан, спина не болела никогда. А сейчас люди дома строить сами не строят, на улке бывают редко, сидят за компом, бизнес у многих)) времени нет, ходят в зал, там присядут, а потом болит...Сейчас ребенок в школе сидит 10 лет, потом 4 года в вузе, потом на работе сидит всю оставшуюся жизнь...и че хотим? А в зал пусть человек ходит, пока может) как заболит, перейдет на лфк и бассейн)) имхо


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Александр_100 (10 Ноя 2017)

Развенчания мифа о пользе качалки при лечении грыжи.


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (10 Ноя 2017)

*развенчание мифа о вреде роликов на ютубе*


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Ноя 2017)

@StanMelker, Это все понятно, что мышцы надо укреплять. Никто с этим не спорит.  Только толку укреплять мышцу если она БОЛЬНА?
Автор вот давайте приведем пример. Когда вы более простудой или гриппом вы, что делаете, в качалку идете, чтобы выздороветь? Я думаю нет! Так и с мышцами. Если мышцы больны, их нужно лечить, а не штангой мучить. Вот когда мышцы вылечатся, тогда их можно уже будит укреплять даже штангой.


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

Александр100, я рассказал, разложил всё по полочкам, а ты задаёшь вопросы, на которые уже есть ответ. 
Да ходи тогда и скули что всё болит, как многие здесь, а я и дальше буду работать над своим телом и здоровьем и у меня ничего и дальше болеть не будет.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Ноя 2017)

@StanMelker, том-то и дело, что разложил не все по полочкам. Очень узко мыслите!
Я же писал уже выше, что *Все люди разные, ткани, мышцы тоже у всех разные. Позвоночники тоже у всех разные. И проблемы с позвоночникам у всех разные. *И не всем может помочь качалка! Далеко не всем! Очень жаль, что вы не понимаете всей механики проблемы с позвоночником! Вам помогла качалка, это хорошо, я рад за вас. Но вы к сожалению слишком узко мыслите, думая, что качалка панацея. Как говорит доктор Лукьянов просто у вас ваши активные триггеры перешли в Латентное состояние (вам повезло) и по этому вы выздоровели, а не потому, что вы мышцы накачали.
А я кстати не скулю, а занимаюсь своим телом и очень много и много разных методов пробовал и есть результаты кстати и не плохие.

Я бы очень хотел бы посмотреть как бы вы закачивали нестабильность в шее! И что бы из этого вышло!


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

Александр100, я не спорю что не всем может помочь то что помогло мне. Но я просто выложил свой метод, кому надо тот возьмёт. 
Не спорю с тобой, что есть исключения.
Но просто наблюдаю других людей у кого грыжи и они просто ходят как овощеводы последние к врачам и пьют таблетки. 
А на предложения моё им заниматься они говорят "нет времени"...
Да это не нет времени, а НЕТ ЖЕЛАНИЯ!
Не думайте что я им предлагаю бегаю за ними со своими советами. Да нафиг мне это надо!
Я просто 1 раз поделился тем что мне помогло и всё!

Точно так же и здесь! Я просто делюсь тем что мне помогло. 
Быть может в начале я был не прав (когда тему создавал) и говорил здесь о том, что "я ищу подписчиков на мой блог".
Да мне сейчас если честно вообще пофиг на этих подписчиков!
Просто выкладываю видео, когда хочу. А надеяться на чужое одобрение, в виде подписчиков - гнилая тема.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (10 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да ходи тогда и скули что всё болит, как многие здесь


Никто не скулит, не слышал ни разу! 
Вы молодец и у Вас все будет хорошо. Дай Бог Вам здоровья на долгие годы! 
Но пожалуйста, не надо выражений про всех и говорить за всех...
Я не обидчивый вообще, но меня задело это выражение «скулить». Потому что это было сказано про всех, а Все это мои друзья на этом форуме!!!!
А Вам еще раз здоровья, от чистого сердца!


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Никто не скулит, не слышал ни разу!
> Вы молодец и у Вас все будет хорошо. Дай Бог Вам здоровья на долгие годы!
> Но пожалуйста, не надо выражений про всех и говорить за всех...
> Я не обидчивый вообще, но меня задело это выражение «скулить». Потому что это было сказано про всех, а Все это мои друзья на этом форуме!!!!
> А Вам еще раз здоровья, от чистого сердца!


Дмитрий, Я написал "Да ходи тогда и скули что всё болит, как *МНОГИЕ* здесь"

Я написал "как МНОГИЕ", а многие это не все.


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Александр100, я рассказал, разложил всё по полочкам, а ты задаёшь вопросы, на которые уже есть ответ.
> Да ходи тогда и скули что всё болит, как многие здесь, а я и дальше буду работать над своим телом и здоровьем и у меня ничего и дальше болеть не будет.


Ну Вы ерунду делаете,если не верите-отнесите свое видео сначала лифтеру уровня хотя-бы кмс,а потом ортопеду спортивному и послушайте их мнение..Я конечно понимаю,что сейчас модно бложики пилить и подписоту иметь,но Вы ерунду делаете


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

@Evpatiy, да естественно, я делаю полною фигну)))) Вообще хрень)))  Всё надо мне завязывать с этим, а то анонимный пользователь под ником Evpatiy против. И лифтёры против. Надо реально завязывать мне с этим.........


----------



## Дмитрийbok (10 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Дмитрий, Я написал "Да ходи тогда и скули что всё болит, как *МНОГИЕ* здесь"
> 
> Я написал "как МНОГИЕ", а многие это не все.


Да это без разницы, все не все, многие не многие... 
Не надо просто и всё. Мы ведь все люди и ску...ть не умеем. Мы делимся, мы ждем поддержки друг от друга!)


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Да это без разницы, все не все, многие не многие...
> Не надо просто и всё. Мы ведь все люди и ску...ть не умеем. Мы делимся, мы ждем поддержки друг от друга!)


Я говорю ещё раз, я не говорил за всех. Я говорил за некоторых, а получается что здесь много таких.

А вот за хорошие пожелания спасибо. Вам всего того же)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (10 Ноя 2017)

зачем Вы спорите, господа?)) Каждый выбрал себе по душе занятие и хорошо!


----------



## StanMelker (10 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Evpatiy (10 Ноя 2017)

@StanMelker, Вы нарушаете технику выполнения,  в тех же приседаниях. т.е. показываете людям заведомо неправильно. Зачем? Вы предлагаете людям заниматься без тренера? Больным людям? Здоровые на раз гробят себя занимаясь со свободными весами самостоятельно ,или с псевдо-тренерами(примеров десятки даже тут),  а Вы больным предлагаете?? Серьезно??? И считаете что занимаетесь чем-то полезным????


----------



## Evenelf (10 Ноя 2017)

Нельзя всех под одну гребёнку, нет одинаковых людей, нет одинаковых проблем, нет одинакового образа жизни. Кому-то помогает уринотерапия и он делится опытом. Автор тоже делится опытом но он очень индивидуален и на этом как минимум нужно акцентировать внимание. Хорошо что ему помогло но без акцента на личном опыте это несколько навязывает, т.к. люди которым болит готовы идти к чёрным магам для приношения жертвы лишь бы это помогло. Подход автора может иметь место быть при определённых состояниях и техниках но это совершенно не панацея т.к. все люди разные и т.п. Принцип верен в том что там где болит там и работать нужно но с пониманием а не с копированием.


----------



## StanMelker (11 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Вы нарушаете технику выполнения,  в тех же приседаниях. т.е. показываете людям заведомо неправильно. Зачем? Вы предлагаете людям заниматься без тренера? Больным людям? Здоровые на раз гробят себя занимаясь со свободными весами самостоятельно ,или с псевдо-тренерами(примеров десятки даже тут),  а Вы больным предлагаете?? Серьезно??? И считаете что занимаетесь чем-то полезным????


Дружок, болезнь человека начинается в его голове, а потом уже на физическом уровне.
Когда человек себя жалеет, испытывает жалость к себе, пессимизм, отчаяние - вот болезнь. Все с головы идёт, с психики. Как себя настроишь - так и будет. Я никогда не считал себя больным.
И где вы выдели у меня на канале видео с приседаниями да ещё и с нарушением техники? Их просто нет..


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Ноя 2017)

@StanMelker, да  Вы ещё и душевные недуги лечите ?))В начале темы..да-да то самое,которое Вы удалили 90кг кое-как.Я за данным мракобесием давно наблюдаю)

Если бы Вы в блогах учили людей(раз уж очень хочется побыть гуру) чему-нибудь безобидному,типа курочку готовить или дикцию развивать,я бы к Вам претензий не имел.А так Вы опасный пропагандист


----------



## горошек (11 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Дружок, болезнь человека начинается в его голове, а потом уже на физическом уровне.
> Когда человек себя жалеет, испытывает жалость к себе, пессимизм, отчаяние - вот болезнь. Все с головы идёт, с психики. Как себя настроишь - так и будет.


Какая чушь! К сожалению, рядом со мной было много людей, заболевших раком. И я видела пессимистов, которые, во славу Господа, живут до сих пор, хотя ныли, плакали и отчаивались, и жизнерадостных оптимистов, которые, увы, ушли в мир иной. Моя подруга, которая всегда говорила, что мысль материальна, жила как бабочка, умея воспарить над проблемами и суетой, никому не завидовала и не делала зла, до последнего радовалась каждому дню и верила в хорошее, ушла безвременно от этой страшной болезни. Я не говорю, что пессимизм это хорошо, по крайней мере, умирают оптимисты хотя бы спокойнее. Но то, что все болезни в голове это чушь. 
Вам повезло, вы вылечились, хотя ваш подход не панацея. А если б не повезло, то не факт, что вы сейчас тоже не ныли бы и не плакались. И ничего страшного в этом нет. Людям порой нужно выговориться, поплакаться, получить поддержку и сочувствие, а не загонять свои проблемы внутрь себя.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Вам повезло, вы вылечились, хотя ваш подход не панацея. А если б не повезло, то не факт, что вы сейчас тоже не ныли бы и не плакались. И ничего страшного в этом нет. Людям порой нужно выговориться, поплакаться, получить поддержку и сочувствие, а не загонять свои проблемы внутрь себя.


Не факт ,что вообще болел(ни одного снимка в теме или заключения врача) Ну или как у  многих вступило разок в спину чутка и прошло.На мрт(если делал) диагност всегда что-нибудь напишет-это их хлеб.Ни одного еще снимка не видел с комментарием "здоровый позвоночник без патологий "  А молодежь -то сейчас на блогерстве помешана,вот и пришла светлая идея народ просветить как осевыми нагрузками позвоночники лечить..И пофиг,что нет техники выполнения упражнений,нет постановки речи и аргументов-чтоб это малое донести (сценария видимо тоже), а паузы между словами такие,что уснуть можно..И Вы не подумайте,что я к парню придираюсь-просто он на очень скользкую дорожку ступил и сам того не осознает .Показывал бы он в видео своих что-нибудь безобидное ,я бы первый подписался и пальцы вверх поставил. А так если даже один дурак послушает и свою протрузию в грыжу добьет,то парень этот уже преступник..Не по закону,а по факту выполненных работ )


----------



## StanMelker (11 Ноя 2017)

Ой балбесы.... ой балбесы..... таких дебилов я давно не видел.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ой балбесы.... ой балбесы..... таких дебилов я давно не видел.


Вот не хотел вмешиваться.
Но вспомнил из детства:
- Кто обзывается, тот так и называется.
Вы уж как-то думайте, когда отвечаете. К Вам все с уважением, а Вы с площадной руганью.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ой балбесы.... ой балбесы..... таких дебилов я давно не видел.


Аргументы кончились уважаемый??)) Вон паренек в соседней теме  занимался  по Вашей методике видимо,теперь не знает какую операцию выбрать(.www.medhouse.ru/threads/27518/#post-336859) У меня тоже корочки кмс с 2008 года лежат ,и на кой мне они нынче? Балбес/дебил потому что я - полностью с Вами согласен)


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Не факт, что вообще болел (ни одного снимка в теме или заключения врача)


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2017)

@StanMelker, снимки позвоночника в студию!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @StanMelker, снимки позвоночника в студию!


А зачем.
Остеохондроз есть у всех.
Грыжи есть у всех.
Спондилоартроз есть у всех.
Сколиоз есть почти у всех.

Проблема не в наличии, а в степени, последствии, терпимости и тренированности.
1, 2 и 3 от него не зависят, а 4, занимаясь регулярно он себе создал.
Другой вопрос, что нет осознания от чего и как!
Ну так и врачи не все это понимают, ему-то зачем.

Не важно что думает пациент, важно чтобы он регулярно делал лфк, лучше тренировочного уровня.
Он делает.
Не все верно, но делает.
Пронесет, не сорвется. Хорошо.
Сорвется, разберется.


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, _Пронесет, не сорвется. Хорошо. Сорвется, разберется._
Вот с этим я согласен на все 100.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2017)

Разберёмся и вылечим.


----------



## горошек (11 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ой балбесы.... ой балбесы..... таких дебилов я давно не видел.


Ну, вот и показал своё истинное лицо, тот, кто тему типа с заботой о людях начинал. А на самом деле так хотелось ему показать: "Воть я, воть я..."


----------



## VVV (12 Ноя 2017)

Чего же мне вкачивать? Когда вот так остистый отросток гуляет! (см. 2:16 )




ИИИИстинный спондилёззз! Конечно там надо на саморезы садить, и может ещё передним доступом скобу поставить, и молиться чтобы позвонки срослись. Хотя не мешало бы иметь сильное брюхо,чтобы конструкцию держало на первых порах. Чем сейчас и занимаюсь...Или не надо? Короче,кот его знает! Неужели всё время только на диске и мышцах держалось, бордюрные блоки таскал и болей никаких не было.
Интересно мнение врачей,- влияет ли хорошее состояние мышечного корсета на благоприятный прогноз после фиксации? Стоит ли перед плановой операцией как бы поработать с ним активно,методом статических упражнений?
...а чтобы я делал,ежли б инета не было,в такой ситуации...медицинскую энциклопедию наверно зубрил бы...да всех своими глупыми вопросами заколебал.


----------



## La murr (12 Ноя 2017)

Нет никакого желания общаться с человеком, который так неуважительно относится к тем, к кому обращается.
Доказательств того, что Егор имел проблемы со здоровьем, он не представил.
Из информации, размещённой в созданных им группах:


> Здесь на своём канале я описываю свой опыт восстановления *после травм позвоночника* (грыжы, остеохондроз, протрузии), о том как я тренируюсь и у меня ничего не болит. Здесь вы увидите как именно нужно восстанавливаться и что нужно делать. И если вы всё будете делать правильно, то и у вас спина болеть не будет...





> "...На мой взгляд, штанга, при умелых тренировках с ней - самый эффективный снаряд не только для восстановления *после травм позвоночника*, но и для развития всего тела!..."


Так всё таки травмы? Или заболевания?
Вы уж разберитесь с формулировками!


----------



## Evpatiy (12 Ноя 2017)

А был-бы поумней


горошек написал(а):


> Ну, вот и показал своё истинное лицо, тот, кто тему типа с заботой о людях начинал. А на самом деле так хотелось ему показать: "Воть я, воть я..."


Хотелось скорее-всего свой блог/канал ,да сразу подписчиков/поклонников на него насобирать,да побольше ) как у Конкина)) Только вот давать советы какие-то по лечению- это "скользкая дорожка", т.к. все доморощенные советчики испарятся стоит чему -нибудь пойти не так ,а человек с болячкой останется... До тех пор пока он говорил: "я  делал наклоны со штангой и выздоровел"- он красавчик!справился!
Но как только начал:"Делайте как я.Обращайтесь ко мне - подскажу/помогу /вылечу"-  перерос из красавчика во вредителя ИМХО.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Ноя 2017)

Костный блок написал(а):


> Чего же мне вкачивать? Когда вот так остистый отросток гуляет! (см. 2:16 )...


Важно, до операции. После все на железе вначале, потом срастается.


----------



## горошек (12 Ноя 2017)

А у меня вот после удаления щитовидной железы прошёл хронический фарингит, мучивший меня с юности, вместе с ним хронический ларинго-трахеит, годы тоже длившийся так, что без отхаркивающих были редкие периоды; прошёл, во славу Господа, рефлюкс-эзофагт ( года 3 пила омез, сделаю перерыв неделю и опять и всё жечь начинает), и чудесным образом рассосалась хрень какая-то на голосовой связке, которую хотели оперировать, т к другому лечению не поддавалась, вместе с этим восстановился голос. И всё это при том, что узел у меня ни на что не давил, гормоны были все в норме ( наблюдалась 7 лет), а удалилки просто потому, что оказалась аденома и могла переродиться в рак. Так теперь тоже буду блок вести и всех призывать удалять щитовидку..  У меня-то и доказательства всех диагнозов есть.  Жалко, нет второй щитовидки, а то что-то фарингит опять чую возвращается.


Костный блок написал(а):


> Интересно мнение врачей,- влияет ли хорошее состояние мышечного корсета на благоприятный прогноз после фиксации? Стоит ли перед плановой операцией как бы поработать с ним активно,методом статических упражнений?


Я не врач, да и вообще, просто восхищаюсь здесь на форуме теми, кто тоже не врачи, но знает названия всех практически мышц. Я, наверно, только трапецевидные да икроножные найду. И не знаю, какие мышцы нужны для операции. Но, читая темы, пришла к выводу, что мышцы важнее иметь не столько сильные, сколько эластичные. Или я заблуждаюсь опять?


----------



## VVV (12 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> эх)) я все-таки за физкультуру и спорт, но качалка - это скорее вред, чем польза, особенно, когда нарушаешь технику) ...


И автомобиль тоже погубил человека! Всё же молодцы наши соседи японцы. Везде у них поезда для электрички. Вокзалы - как гостиницы, пжалста перед поездом не спеша позавтракал и поехал.Всё таки хоть сколько пешком пройтись без нервов. С Корсакова в Вакканай (150 км по "Лаперузу" ) приходишь - как на другую планету!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Важно, до операции. После все на железе вначале, потом срастается.


Вот начал по серьёзному делать присланные Вами мне упражнения,Фёдор Петрович (там тётенька нарисованная в стиле "аля  советская аэробика", именно когда максимально поднимаю таз (роги на кубе ...не..ноги на кубе...или роги?,ноги ! точно!) и чуть приподнимаю корпус (руки за голову),и так в макс.напряжении сек.30,потом планку почуть боковую (встал на локоть,копыта на низкую "баночку"(морск.) (табуретку) и с обеих сторон по минутке. Опосля - чувство -как будто карсетом стянул, хожу наслаждаюсь.
Спасибо!

Мда...всё-таки неохота "под нож". Нейрохирурги,кардиохирурги - как сапёры (см.36:45 , 39:41)




 Сколько ж там "сюрпризов"!  Нет, всё-же нужно не "МАССировать" закачку грыж,а проводить государственную программу по предупреждению заболеваний позвоночника (как со спидом,как с онкологией). Когда это будет? Ведь теряется колоссальный трудовой ресурс (40-50 лет-пик опыта и знаний).


----------



## горошек (12 Ноя 2017)

@Костный блок, ну, не знаю как со СРИДом, а что даёт программа по онкологии? Онкология, прежде всего, от того, что мы пьём, едим, дышим. Программа онкологии должна быть тесно связана с программой экологии. А у нас это на нуле. Ну, сделаю в школе ещё несколько уроков по программе здорового позвоночника, и будут дети на них сидеть и спины гробить. У нас всё на бумаге и словах в основном.


----------



## StanMelker (14 Ноя 2017)

Evpatiy, да можешь и не верить мне, а то предоставляй ему ещё и доказательства)) я не завтавляю верить мне, у всех есть голова на плечах относительно того принимать какое то решение или не принимать. Мне нафиг не нужны эти подписчики, по большому счету, я не ориентируюсь на одобрение их, я делаю что нравится мне. И я не хочу кому то что то заказывать, я и так скинул фото со снимками, а там уже сам решай верить или нет, ты меня не знаешь и я тебя не знаю вот и все.

Возможно я был не прав что написал в начале темы, что я пришёл сюда для поиска подписчиков, в этом я возможно был не прав, просто я надеялся что кому то полезен будет мой опыт, а тут шквал критики, и я это не понял. Единственное что мне показалось - что тут люди просто сами смирились со своей болезнью, опустили руки и просто не хотят искать выход из ситуации. Другие люди в этом случае захотели найти выход и жить нормальной ни в чем не ограничивающей себя жизнью - они нашли выход и живут ей. Да у меня полно знакомых кому спорт помог при грыжах. Конечно дело ваше, и не правильно будет осуждать вас с моей стороны, хотя уже осудил, за что приношу извинения.

"Только тренировки и правильный режим (при отказе от курения и алкоголя) позволят сводить к наименьшему те разрушения, которые наносит организму возраст. Кто жалеет себя – оказывает себе плохую услугу".(Юрий Власов."Цена жизни").

Конечно я не исключаю, что ситуации, касаемое состояния здоровья у всех разные. Но ведь у каждого своя голова должна быть, относительно того, делать что то или нет. Пользоваться какими то упражнениями или нет. А вы накинулись как собаки на проходящего мимо их территории чужака.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Ноя 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Конечно я не исключаю, что ситуации, касаемое состояния здоровья у всех разные. Но ведь у каждого своя голова должна быть, относительно того, делать что то или нет. Пользоваться какими то упражнениями или нет. А вы накинулись как собаки на проходящего мимо их территории чужака.


Нормальная практика - мужчины поспорили, подрались, потом обнялись и уже "лучшие друзья")) А так Вы правы во многом, спортом нужно заниматься, это как доктор Ступин сказал, что занимайтесь ,если нравится и хочется, заболит - полечим))
Вот еще пример видео (тут не грыжа, но тоже не слабая травма) где сила воли помогла ей справиться и идти дальше, хотя, не многие на такое способны, может вдохновит кого-либо!


----------



## StanMelker (19 Дек 2017)

Я хотел бы извиниться перед участниками форума за оскорбления. Просто не был готов к всплеску критики и не был достаточно зрелым для того чтобы спокойно принять это. 
Так же готов признать свою политику не совсем верной, касаемой преподношения информации своего опыта на данной ресурсе, да и возможно на Ютьюбе. 
Я преподносил себя в роли "учителя" и в этом моя ошибка, к этому выводу я пришёл.
Было бы правильней с моей стороны просто показывать то что я делаю и сразу предупреждать о том, что это мой опыт и я некого не призываю за мной повторять и переодически давать отчёт о моём состоянии.
Просто предупреждать людей что я не врач, я не учитель, а просто как бы вести отчётность из того что я делаю.
Те кто читает или читал мою тему, смотрел видео на Ютьюбе я призываю вас не повторять слепо за тем что делаю я. Прежде всего призываю вас хорошенько подумать, а надо ли это вам.
На ютьюбе я выкладываю упражнения которые ПОМОГЛИ МНЕ. А если они помогли мне, то не факт что они помогут вам, но всё же есть вероятность.
Быть может у кого то причина грыж в сильном мышечном спазме в р-не позвоночника и образовалась сильная компрессия и в результате произошла чрезмерная нагрузка на диски, они разрущились и уменьшилось межпозвонковое расстояние.
У каждого разные ситуации. У кого то спазмы, а у кого то травмы из-за поднятий тяжестей, как у меня.

В общем свою позицию я сказал, и извинения свои я принёс, ошибки свои признал, так что думаю что никто зла и ненависти держать не будет. А если и будет, то я хотябы сказал что хотел.


----------



## StanMelker (22 Дек 2017)




----------



## Екатерина79 (23 Дек 2017)

Я бы еще добавила!  Организму- мышцам ,связкам и пр необходим и релакс, отдых - каникулы... чтобы расслабились и в длину и в глубине... ЧТобы не было гипертонуса, гиперукорочения и пр.. все в меру ... Наверное я бы сравнила это с вождением автомобиля.))) едем, притормаживая ступеньчато , либо плавно) с остановкой на поворотах) и отдыхом на стоянке) а вообще , лучше думая головой, все спокойно , умеренно и постоянно... но опять таки думаю и отдых нужен и не перегружать конечно позвоночник и суставы тяжелыми весами, это не к чему думаю... можно ж своим весом или с небольшими гантельками и двигаться просто жить... не сидеть долго... желаю здоровья!


----------



## StanMelker (24 Дек 2017)

@Екатерина79, я занимаюсь штангой на свой страх и риск. Пока всё норм, болей и рицидивов нет.
Так же занимаюсь рукопашным боем, где есть бросковая техника.
После рукопашки в р-не позвоночника есть некий дискомфорт, но не критичный.
Проходит через 2 дня.
Тренируюсь ни в чём себя не ограничивая, как и все в группе.
В принципи всем я доволен, однако не исключаю, что когда-то может стать хуже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> @Екатерина79, я занимаюсь штангой на свой страх и риск. Пока всё норм, болей и рицидивов нет.
> Так же занимаюсь рукопашным боем, где есть бросковая техника.
> После рукопашки в р-не позвоночника есть некий дискомфорт, но не критичный.
> Проходит через 2 дня.
> ...


Так весь мир так делает.
Все с грыжами и все живут нормальной жизнью, только норму каждый выбирает себе сам.
И все просто.
Если вы сформировали себе стереотип при котором не испозуются (минимально используются) поражённые сегменты, и укрепили (накачали) себе мышцы обеспечивающие этот стереотип, то можно все.
Лучше все разумно.
Вот тяжелоатлеты, чтобы стать мастером международного класса, ему надо выдавит себе пердние или боковые грыжи, чтобы произошёл перенос нагрузки с диска на суставы, и затем успеть воспользоваться этим состоянием до развития выраженного спондилоартроза, который ограничит эти нагрузки болью.
И это жизнь. Работа физическая, например, имеет такой же результат.
Важно везде не переступит грань. Сперва при получении грыжи, потом при формированиии спондилоартроза.
Эта грань для каждого своя. Для большинства она почти одинаковая (при условии тренированности мышц и прямости позвоночника, и отсутствии аномалий), но для некоторый очень мала (не тренирован, кривой, аномалии), или высока (тренирован, прям, здоров). Поэтому все зависит от разумности человека и тренера.
Весь детский спорт например (имхо), направлен на выявление таких здоровых и прямых, которых можно тренировать для получения успеха тренером и родителями (последнее все чаше наблюдаю).
В большинстве случаев над этим не надо задумываться, природа она умнее нас и все в ней сформировано для самовыздоровления, в том числе и для "чудесного" рассасывания грыж, и для восстановления после болезни, и для развития после болезни. Но если знать Ее (природы) основные требования, то все перечисленное более эффективно.
Изменение Вашего мнения, считаю правильным.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (24 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> но для некоторый очень мала (не тренирован, кривой, аномалии)


Это скорей всего про меня, эх....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Это скорей всего про меня, эх....


Хорошо, что Вы это понимаете.
Большинство считают виноватыми других.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (24 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, родился такой увы и узнал об этом в 36 лет)))) Мне бы наставника духовного и не только, чтоб на путь истинный направил...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

Неправильно.
Даже если бы знали, что бы жили по-другому? К тому же, мне кажется, что даже при правильном поведении Мать природа все равно привела бы вас к этому результату.
Сейчас главное собраться и договориться с ней и с собой, как неосознанно сделал автор темы, поспешно приходя к правде.
Вы осознано сразу!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (24 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Даже если бы знали, что бы жили по-другому?


Думаю не пошел бы в военные, не набегался бы за погонами, не тягал бы аппаратуру в обход мерам безопасности... протянул бы дольше. А то и служить нормально не могу и уволиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, не жалейте о прошлом, думайте о будущем.
16 лет в Армии!
Чем дольше не уволят, тем лучше.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (24 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чем дольше не уволят, тем лучше.


Это точно))) Спасибо за поддержку Фёдор Петрович.


----------



## StanMelker (24 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня есть вопрос к вам, помогите разобраться пожалуйста:

Что касается мышечного спазма по триггерным точкам. Обязательно ли переодически делать массажи, или хватит такого самомассажа как показано в этом видео *(СМ НА МИНУТЕ 7:36)*





А вот автор показывает триггерные точки, на которые он будет давать нагрузку, правильно ли он всё говорит? *(СМ НА МИНУТЕ 4:20)*


----------



## StanMelker (24 Дек 2017)

И вообще нужны ли эти массажи, если я держу в тонусе постоянно мышцы позвоночные?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

Последний вопрос самый правильный.
Надо ли что-то делать если не болит.
Тут в медицине есть два направления. 
Лечение боли и профилактика боли.
В лечении боли есть определённые стандарты и они эффективны для большинства людей.
В профилактике боли (как первичной так и вторичной профилактике - разницу понимаете?), таких стандартов нет. 
Понимая три причины скелетно-мышечных болей в спине- мышцы, суставы, нервы - грыжи, в отличии от борьбы с имеющейся болью, где это сложнее разделить, в профилактике это можно делить.
Поэтому что будет эффективным- массаж, лфк, физиотерапия, ответить сложно. Мое мнение комплекс всегда эффективнее. Все обозначенное на видео относительно правильно. 
Вопрос лишь в одном, а есть ли триггеру. Тут без оценки врача сложно.


----------



## StanMelker (24 Дек 2017)

Я вас понял. значит на всякий случай пойду на массаж, посмотрим что он скажет)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

Если болит, да.
Если не болит, то можно просто на диагностику.
Проблема в чем. Пассивные триггеры, есть у всех и тут важно не перестараться. Работать именно на профилактику их увеличения, а не на избавление от них.


----------



## StanMelker (24 Дек 2017)

врач опытный, думаю разберётся


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2017)

Разберётся, но и вы обозначайте цели врачу. Спина с МФС больного и здорового немого человека, выглядит одинаково!


----------



## StanMelker (24 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, ок


----------



## Екатерина79 (25 Дек 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> @Екатерина79, я занимаюсь штангой на свой страх и риск. Пока всё норм, болей и рицидивов нет...


Егор, Вы молодец! 

@Доктор Ступин, а моя аномалия не в счет ? вместо 5 -ти - 6-ть позвонков поясничных и 6-ой свободный вроде от крестца... насколько помню.. хм


----------



## Дмитрийbok (25 Дек 2017)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> вместо 5 -ти - 6-ть позвонков


Вот у меня есть такая аномалия, одна из)))


----------



## Екатерина79 (25 Дек 2017)

Спасибо, Егор, за полезное видео ) теперь будем знать ... потом займемся...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2017)

Все в счёт.
Обратите внимание, как не стандартное течение заболевания, так нестандартный человек, либо по нервам, либо по костям.

Кстати, это и объясняет почему у Егора все укладывается в стандарт, и почему тут нет чуда.
На личном уровне, это конечно чудо, что и ощущает человек. Современные условия, интернет, позволяют выражать своё мнение и распространять его. Своё мнение это хорошо, но есть и Стендаль.


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович,а как часто бывают неблагополучные исходы дегенерации диска не связанные с грыжей:нестабильности,спондилодисциты,стенозы из-за разрастания суставов? И может ли развиться выраженная нестабильность,если нет аномалий связанных с несращением "дужек"? Грыжу ведь на худой конец и удалить можно,а с общей "изношенностью" уже ничего не поделаешь


----------



## StanMelker (25 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все в счёт.
> Обратите внимание, как не стандартное течение заболевания, так нестандартный человек, либо по нервам, либо по костям.
> 
> Кстати, это и объясняет почему у Егора все укладывается в стандарт, и почему тут нет чуда.
> На личном уровне, это конечно чудо, что и ощущает человек. Современные условия, интернет, позволяют выражать своё мнение и распространять его. Своё мнение это хорошо, но есть и Стендаль.



Да, с такими темпами лет через 10 телевизор смотреть уже никто не будет)). Ютьюб всё вытеснит.
Я считаю что самое главное не врать людям, когда выражаешь своё мнение. Быть честным вот что главное.
Я не буду никого сейчас критиковать из топовых блогеров, что у многих из них контент основан на поливании грязи других блоггеров, на т.н. "разоблачении", если взять ту же немагию, хотя признаюсь честно, что иногда их можно посмотреть и поржать)).
Есть на ютьюбе так же богеры, которые мнят себя великими соблазнителями, я их называю диванными теоретиками и говнопикаперами, не буду их имя называть, но есть такие! Если взять пример одного из них, то он утверждает что у него блестящие  просто отношения с девушками, что у него много девушек было и есть, опыт у него огромный, а по внешнему виду и по его ментальности я вижу что он просто мягко говоря лжец)) Нет у него и никогда не было столько девушек сколько он говорит, и самое главное что учит ещё других, и кто то его смотрит открыв рот)) Просто смешно.
Так вот, контент таких людей основан на лжи, а на лжи долго не протянешь и успеха не достигнешь долгосрочного.
Если взять одного из моих любимых блоггеров то это Артём Тарасов, который снимает видео про такие единоборства как ММА, боевое самбо и т.п. Вот это красавчик просто, простой физрук по профессии, а открыл несколько залов единоборств и на ютьюбе ведёт блог.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2017)

Беспричинно вот так развиться нестабильность не может (имхо). Кроме несращения есть и травма с разрывом.
При сколиозе организму сложно выключить один позвонок- сегмент из работы и в результате в двух сегментах, как правило справа и слева на разных уровнях сохраняется подвижность, в результате хроническая боль. А при более прямом позвоночнике организм выключает один уровень, как правило, L5-S1, и у человека поболело и прошло за стандартные пару недель и без медицины, а потом на МРТ случайная находка грыжа и дистрофия диска. Это не случайность, это стандартность.


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а сколиоз по фронтальному снимку оценивают(поясничный)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2017)

Да.


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Дек 2017)

@StanMelker, Тарасов же не Ютубом успеха добился .Он мастер спорта по самбо,чемпион России по рукопашному бою.У него свой клуб в Питере.Интересно смотреть именно на успешных/авторитетных в чем-то людей,у которых можно учится ,и чей успех не случайность.Есть строитель-бизнесмен Земсков,доктор Епифанцев,тяжелоатлет Кокляев,борец Шидловский-и все успешные блогеры потому,что они и без Ютуба самодостаточные специаллисты  .Вот если Федор Петрович станет вдруг видеоблогером ,то его будут многие смотреть и подписываться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2017)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да, с такими темпами лет через 10 телевизор смотреть уже никто не будет)). Ютьюб всё вытеснит.
> Я считаю что самое главное не врать людям, когда выражаешь своё мнение. Быть честным вот что главное.
> Я не буду никого сейчас критиковать из топовых блогеров, что у многих из них контент основан на поливании грязи других блоггеров, на т.н. "разоблачении", если взять ту же немагию, хотя признаюсь честно, что иногда их можно посмотреть и поржать)).
> Есть на ютьюбе так же блогеры, которые мнят себя великими соблазнителями, я их называю диванными теоретиками и говнопикаперами, не буду их имя называть, но есть такие! Если взять пример одного из них, то он утверждает что у него блестящие  просто отношения с девушками, что у него много девушек было и есть, опыт у него огромный, а по внешнему виду и по его ментальности я вижу что он просто мягко говоря лжец)) Нет у него и никогда не было столько девушек сколько он говорит, и самое главное что учит ещё других, и кто то его смотрит открыв рот)) Просто смешно.
> ...


Ваши бы слова, до Богу в уши.
Не могу оценивать, не моя тема и не знакомые мне люди.
Но общая беда есть!

24 декабря 2017 года на 83-м году жизни умер выдающийся российский ученый академик Андрей Зализняк. ...

...При вручении ему премии имени Александра Солженицына Зализняк сказал: «В деле о "Слове о полку Игореве", к сожалению, львиная доля аргументации пронизана именно такими стремлениями — тем, у кого на знамени патриотизм, нужно, чтобы произведение было подлинным; тем, кто убежден в безусловной и всегдашней российской отсталости, нужно, чтобы было поддельным. И то, что получается разговор глухих, в значительной мере определяется именно этим. (...) Мне хотелось бы высказаться в защиту двух простейших идей, которые прежде считались очевидными и даже просто банальными, а теперь звучат очень немодно.

1) Истина существует, и целью науки является ее поиск.

2) В любом обсуждаемом вопросе профессионал (если он действительно профессионал, а не просто носитель казенных титулов) в нормальном случае более прав, чем дилетант.

Им противостоят положения, ныне гораздо более модные.

1) Истины не существует, существует лишь множество мнений (или, говоря языком постмодернизма, множество текстов).

2) По любому вопросу ничье мнение не весит больше, чем мнение кого-то иного. Девочка-пятиклассница имеет мнение, что Дарвин неправ, и хороший тон состоит в том, чтобы подавать этот факт как серьезный вызов биологической науке.

Это поветрие — уже не чисто российское, оно ощущается во всем западном мире. Но в России оно заметно усилено ситуацией постсоветского идеологического вакуума. (...) Я не испытываю особого оптимизма относительно того, что вектор этого движения каким-то образом переменится и положение само собой исправится. По-видимому, те, кто осознает ценность истины и разлагающую силу дилетантства и шарлатанства и пытается этой силе сопротивляться, будут и дальше оказываться в трудном положении плывущих против течения. Но надежда на то, что всегда будут находиться и те, кто все-таки будет это делать».
*Последний русский
Он открыл неизвестную Русь и не переставал верить в науку.
Андрей Мозжухин
https://lenta.ru/articles/2017/12/25/zaliznyak/ *

Вся эта тема, вначале, могла бы быть использования для иллюстрации этой статьи и слов академика, и какое счастье, что у темы такое окончание.
Личный опыт всегда важен, но если к личному опыту добавить понимание происходящего с научной точки зрения, то личный опыт становится частью научного опыта.
И именно такой, научный подход двигает жизнь вперёд гораздо быстрее чем эмпирический путь проб и ошибок.


----------



## Екатерина79 (26 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин, Вам наверное уже книгу пора писать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2017)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, Вам наверное уже книгу пора писать?


Так пишу, сейчас все пишут, но  по ходу так много узнаю нового, что все переписываю.


----------



## Екатерина79 (26 Дек 2017)

Правильно! У Вас такой опыт и просторы для изучения такой проблемы важной человеческой, что просто необходимо книгу уже издавать  И человеку польза!  Книга от Доктора Ступина. Очень звучит.. Столько материала тут и у Вас за плечами)


----------



## StanMelker (11 Мар 2018)

Интересно, будет на этот раз взрыв пуканов, или нет


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2018)

@StanMelker, Вы считаете свой комментарий к видео уместным?


----------



## VVV (12 Мар 2018)

@StanMelker, Будьте здоровы!
А вот бюджетный вариант,потом начинаем усиленно изучать MEDHOUSE и спокойно ждём 40 лет.


----------



## StanMelker (13 Мар 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @StanMelker, Вы считаете свой комментарий к видео уместным?


Я просто кайфую от жизни, и меня забавляет когда кто-то мне говорит "ты это делаешь зря", "ты себе сделаешь хуже" "посмотрим на тебя через 15 лет" и т.п. ПОСМОТРИМ! 
Я понимаю, что ситуации у всех разные, но просто забавно вспоминать то, что кто то тебе говорил что "у тебя ничего не получится" "забей, не будь дураком", а ты все равно идёшь напролом и делаешь своё.

ГОРДОСТЬ. Да, возможно, она во мне играет). Но так прикольно, когда ты разорвал шаблон и поступил по иному и у тебя всё получилось.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Мар 2018)

Но только счастье любит тишину. А гордыня грех. И нельзя быть самоуверенным настолько , что больше никогда ничего не сломается, а быть бережливым к себе и к другим по отношению .  и бдительность... ничто не бывает вечным и однажды неизвестно что ждет нас впереди ибо пути наши неизбежны и ходим мы под облаками как говорится  здоровья конечно, но рано еще такой вызов кидать да и никто не виноват что у кого-то хуже и пр Берегите себя! Я все же в веса не верю и считаю чрезмерной высокий вес на позвоночник может непредсказуемо лечь вдруг ... вы молодой и наверное только боли были, но ходили без проблем ? Напор хорошо, но разумный  (имхо)


----------



## StanMelker (13 Мар 2018)

Я не исключаю что мне может стать хуже. Да и вызов я не никому не делаю, во первых я знать не знаю тех кто на форуме сидит. Во вторых, даже если станет хуже то я не буду об этом кричать, я этого делать не обязан.
Просто НА ДАННЫМ МОМЕНТ у меня всё хорошо. Просто я знаю людей,Ю у кого банальный остеохондроз или грыжа, а они не занимаются спортом, а сидят и жалуются что у них всё болит, и лекарства пьют. Значит человека всё устраивает.

У меня есть друг один, с которым я гораздо меньше вижусь, и ему 27 лет, а он ни разу с женщиной не спал. Кроме того, жалуется что у него плохая жизнь, обвиняет свою мать, что не воспитала в нем мужчину, и самое интересное что он НИЧЕГО НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ, чтобы изменить ситуацию! Смотрится жалко и противно.
Ну сделай ты что нибудь, чтобы поменять ситуацию, или не ной вообще!

Аналогичная ситуация! Кто мешает заниматься спортом, если у вас грыжа позвоночника? Желание. Просто нет желания жить без ограничений. Точно так же как и у моего друга. У него нет желания жить как нормальный мужчина, быть в центре женского внимания, заниматься интересной для него деятельностью, спортом и т.п. Лучше поныть, пожаловаться на судьбу, но ничего не делать. Я знаю, я знаю что меня здесь никто не одобрит, что возможно кто то камни будет кидать, но сути то не меняет.
В таком случае, вы как сидели на таблетках, как жаловались на судьбу, как мирились что она вас раком поставила и вы живёте с ограничениями по жизни, что не можете даже элементарно пробежать 3 км из-за болей...

Всё решаемо. Заниматься по-любому надо. И выбор каждого, брать большие веса (хотя я 120 кг не считаю большим весом), потом когда все боли пройдут, или заниматься по лёгкому.

P.S. И по поводу гордыны, что это грех. Я в бога не верю)


----------



## РоманРоман (13 Мар 2018)

@StanMelker, нравиться, но не все!)

Вы забыли описать свое физическое состояние до начала кача пресса, а это формирует не правильное восприятие вашего излечения. Фраза, не занимался спортом, ничего не говорит об этом. Причин не заниматься спортом много. Вот я не занимался спортом по причине отсутствия мышц. Вы же не занимались, как думаю я, из за отсутствия данной проблемы.


----------



## StanMelker (14 Мар 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Вот я не занимался спортом по причине отсутствия мышц...


Как это нет мышц? Их что вырезали что-ли?


----------



## VVV (14 Мар 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я не исключаю что мне может стать хуже


"...когдаааа мы были молодыыыыымии и Чушь прекрасную неслиииииии!!!!!" (Л.Гурчено).
Дружище! Храни тебя могучиий Геркл! Да и мне кто говорил в 25 лет,что "лучше сто раз сходить чем один раз обоср-ться",или "зачем дураку стеклянный...(не лоб)"- я над ними потешался гомерическим смехом. 
Но мне страшно теперь вспоминать как не так давно орал в подушку от сумашествия бессоного от боли месяца. И не стесняюсь этого говорить,ибо НИКОМУ такого не пожелаю, и тебя хочется уберечь. Береги себя.Не сходи с ума.Никому эти рекорды не нужны.Тем более твоему телу.


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Мар 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Как это нет мышц? Их что вырезали что-ли?


Не, ну зачем такие крайности?! Никто их не вырезал. Они были, как бы, в сонном состоянии. Представьте себе грузовик на полуспущенных колесах. Сможет он в таком состоянии перевозить груз весом, указанным в его паспорте?!


VVV написал(а):


> "...когдаааа мы были молодыыыыымии и Чушь прекрасную неслиииииии!!!!!" (Л.Гурчено).
> Дружище! Храни тебя могучиий Геркл! Да и мне кто говорил в 25 лет,что "лучше сто раз сходить чем один раз обоср-ться",или "зачем дураку стеклянный...(не лоб)"- я над ними потешался гомерическим смехом.
> Но мне страшно теперь вспоминать как не так давно орал в подушку от сумашествия бессоного от боли месяца. И не стесняюсь этого говорить,ибо НИКОМУ такого не пожелаю, и тебя хочется уберечь. Береги себя.Не сходи с ума.Никому эти рекорды не нужны.Тем более твоему телу.


Гурченко такое пела про любовь и не более. А вот Салтыков-Щедрин назвал людей, ведущих образ жизни, предлагаемый вами, "премудрый пискарь". Жить всегда нужно полной жизнью, ибо то что заложено в организме обязательно произойдет, чуть раньше, чуть позже, какой бы образ жизни вы не вели


Evpatiy написал(а):


> Аргументы кончились уважаемый??)) Вон паренек в соседней теме  занимался  по Вашей методике видимо,теперь не знает какую операцию выбрать(.www.medhouse.ru/threads/27518/#post-336859) У меня тоже корочки кмс с 2008 года лежат ,и на кой мне они нынче? Балбес/дебил потому что я - полностью с Вами согласен)


Ваша балбесность и дебильность заключается не в том, что вы заработали корочки кмс, а в том, как вы их заработали и за какое время!


----------



## StanMelker (14 Мар 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Не, ну зачем такие крайности?! Никто их не вырезал. Они были, как бы, в сонном состоянии. Представьте себе грузовик на полуспущенных колесах. Сможет он в таком состоянии перевозить груз весом, указанным в его паспорте?!


Аналогия с грузовиком на спущенных колесах не понятен. 
Как вы ассоциируете себя в грузовиком на спущенных колёсах??


VVV написал(а):


> Береги себя.Не сходи с ума.Никому эти рекорды не нужны.Тем более твоему телу.


Ну вот видишь - стереотипное мышление. О том, что "при грыжах нельзя вообще ничем заниматься, а свиснув ноги лежать на диване, ждя помощи от других людей, в виде" врачей".
Но вся правда в том, что пока сам не возмёшь в руки своё выздоровление, пока сам НЕ НАЧШНЁШЬ РЕАЛЬНО ЧТО ТО ДЕЛАТЬ для восстановления, то никто не поможет никогда.

Та же самая аналогия с моим другом - пока он сам не возьмёт свои "яйца в руки" и не начнёт что то делать для своего изменения, никто ему не поможет. 

А всё то, что "да мне же лет больше чем тебе" "ты молодой а я нет" - всё это отмазки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ну вот видишь - стереотипное мышление. О том, что "при грыжах нельзя вообще ничем заниматься, а свиснув ноги лежать на диване, ждя помощи от других людей, в виде" врачей".


Есть три уровня лечебной физкультуры, которую надо обязательно делать всем, независимо от диагноза, а в зависимости от периода заболевания:
- лечебная
- восстановительная
- тренировочная
То, что вы делаете, тренировочная, правда вы путаете спортивные тренировки и лечебные, но это ваше право.
Соблюдайте технику, будет болеть реже.
В том месте где грыжа, нагрузка не на диске, на суставах, кстати, так у всех тяжелоатлетов, они даже специально занимаются для выдавливания грыжи диска вперед, поэтому пока спондилоартроз не разовьется до значительного - все будет хорошо.
При соблюдении техники обострения будут редко, позвонки срастутся и болеть не будут.
Внизу чемпион России в 60 лет.


----------



## РоманРоман (14 Мар 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Аналогия с грузовиком на спущенных колесах не понятен.
> Как вы ассоциируете себя в грузовиком на спущенных колёсах??


Автомобильные колеса, та их часть, что называется шина, есть наипростейшая модель живой мышцы. Они обе находятся в наполненном напряжении. В шинах напряжение создано один раз наполнением их воздухом. Живая мышца наполняется тепловой энергией и питательной энергией, вырабатываемых ЖКТ. И шина, и мышца эластичны. При потере энергии, шину прокололи, у человека остановилось сердце, обе эти материи теряют рабочую эластичность, попросту, становятся тряпкой.


----------



## StanMelker (14 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а если вообще ничем не заниматься, спондилёз развиваться будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

Неправильный вопрос.

Вопрос не в том чем заниматься, а как.
Не наличие спондилеза важно, а его степень и выраженность болей от него.

Вот тренажеры нашего зала лфк ( не смотрите на размеры зала, у нас занятия всегда индивидуальные, что не экономично, но эффективно, к осени переедем в новое помещение,там будет три таких зала и эффективность будет)
На таких тренажерах можно ооочень нагрузить любые мышцы, без дополнительной и большой вертикальной нагрузки.


Вот такая мысль мне кажется важной в нашем разговоре:
*Аксиома шестая. Спина должна быть адаптирована под нашу жизнь!*
В основу такого утверждения мы положили понятие об *ортоадаптации *(правильной адаптации) -  воздействия на человека различными способами с учетом его индивидуальных особенностей, физических и психо-физиологических нарушений с целью их исправления и правильного приспособления к условиям окружающей среды.
Ортоадаптация разделяется на динамическую и статическую.

Именно *статическая адаптация* "приспосабливает нашу жизнь под нашу спину" с использованием различных приспособлений и устройств для создания ее правильного положения в период сна, работы и отдыха.

Именно *динамической адаптация* "приспосабливает нашу спину под нашу жизнь" используя различные виды и способы дозированной двигательной активности повышая тренированность организма человека к предъявляемым к нему нагрузкам.

Теперь вопрос.
К каким нагрузкам адаптируют ваш позвоночник, такие нагрузки как у Вас?
Ну кроме самоудовлетворения, что важно для вас лично, но не важно для общества.


----------



## StanMelker (15 Мар 2018)

> Теперь вопрос.
> К каким нагрузкам адаптируют ваш позвоночник, такие нагрузки как у Вас?
> Ну кроме самоудовлетворения, что важно для вас лично, но не важно для общества.


К спортивным нагрузкам. Для чего занимаются силовым и спортом единоборствами, писать не буду.

Кроме того, увидя как с самими нагрузками болей становилось все меньше и меньше, я начал увеличивать вес. Кроме восстановления, штанга даёт ещё и физическое развитие. Получается двух зайцев сразу.

Доктор Ступин, я не понял ответа на вопрос мой: спондилёз развивается только у тех, кто с восстановительной лечебной физкультуры перешёл в тренировочную и так в ней и остался?  Или он же развивается так же у тех кто остался в лечебной и восстановительной стадии физкультуры? Или вообще кто ничем не занимается вовсе?
Или он у всех развивается???


----------



## VVV (15 Мар 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Жить всегда нужно полной жизнью, ибо то что заложено в организме обязательно произойдет,


Я против спорта, я за грамотную физическую культуру. А спорт,это тоже ,что в частной военной компании поработать, на любителя.
@Доктор Ступин, 
Доктор, какое положительное и тренирующее  воздействие на организм оказывают приседания со штангой? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Кроме того, увидя как с самими нагрузками болей становилось все меньше и меньше, я начал увеличивать вес. Кроме восстановления, штанга даёт ещё и физическое развитие. Получается двух зайцев сразу.
> 
> Доктор Ступин, я не понял ответа на вопрос мой: спондилёз развивается только у тех, кто с восстановительной лечебной физкультуры перешёл в тренировочную и так в ней и остался?  Или он же развивается так же у тех кто остался в лечебной и восстановительной стадии физкультуры? Или вообще кто ничем не занимается вовсе?
> Или он у всех развивается???


У всех. Но чем больше нагрузки, тем больше и раньше.
Ответ получен, все это не для здоровья, а для спорта и удовлетворения, и это самое важное - получение удовольствия.
Полстраны знает что надо остановится после третьей рюмки, но не останавливается! Так уж лучше бы лишние кг поднимали, чем литры.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (15 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, у вас, Доктор, уютный и красивый зал и в принципе в нем все необходимое есть) А картинка с морем просто шик!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2018)

VVV написал(а):


> Я против спорта, я за грамотную физическую культуру. А спорт,это тоже ,что в частной военной компании поработать, на любителя.
> @Доктор Ступин,
> Доктор, какое положительное и тренирующее  воздействие на организм оказывают приседания со штангой? Спасибо.


Все как всегда: общетренирующее и местнотренирующее.
Как всегда важна степень!

Как должны проходить Олимпийские нервы.
Всем отмерили 200 и, все пробежали за 25 секунд. Те у кого пульс и давление пришло в норму первым, чемпион!
Не интересно, но здоровее!


----------



## РоманРоман (15 Мар 2018)

VVV написал(а):


> Я против спорта, я за грамотную физическую культуру. А спорт,это тоже ,что в частной военной компании поработать, на любителя.
> @Доктор Ступин,
> Доктор, какое положительное и тренирующее  воздействие на организм оказывают приседания со штангой? Спасибо.


Все верно, нет здоровья, какой может быть спорт!!! Спорт, это развлечение для людей с отменным здоровьем, для кого то спорт просто работа. Хорошее здоровье само требует для тела высоких нагрузок, как то занятие штангой, а не потому что она излечивает остеохондроз. Ну а грамотный подход нужен к любому делу, будь то физра, обыденная работа или спорт. Почему к пенсионному возрасту большинство людей приходят больными? Да потому что от жизни хотели больше, чем их мог обеспечить собственный организм - это тоже есть не грамотный подход к жизни. Я всю жизнь не помышлял даже о занятиях спортом, ибо был обделен здоровьем. Сейчас же, по восстановлению здоровья, начинаю помалешки что то изображать спортивное, организм начинает этого требовать.


----------



## StanMelker (15 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все как всегда: общетренирующее и местнотренирующее.
> Как всегда важна степень!
> 
> Как должны проходить Олимпийские нервы.
> ...


Я знаю, мужичка, которому 55 лет, у него грыжы с 20 лет, а он приседает по более 300 кг, и у него всё норм. Боли только тогда, когда тяжелые тренировки перед соревнованиями и на серевнованиях.

Конечно мне соревы ни к чему, я для себя с небольшими весами поприседаю)


----------



## Екатерина79 (16 Мар 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Просто НА ДАННЫМ МОМЕНТ у меня всё хорошо. Просто я знаю людей,Ю у кого банальный остеохондроз или грыжа, а они не занимаются спортом, а сидят и жалуются что у них всё болит, и лекарства пьют. Значит человека всё устраивает.


конечно согласна с этим 1000% за исключением особых случаев



StanMelker написал(а):


> У меня есть друг один, с которым я гораздо меньше вижусь, и ему 27 лет, а он ни разу с женщиной не спал. Кроме того, жалуется что у него плохая жизнь, обвиняет свою мать, что не воспитала в нем мужчину, и самое интересное что он НИЧЕГО НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ, чтобы изменить ситуацию! Смотрится жалко и противно.
> Ну сделай ты что нибудь, чтобы поменять ситуацию, или не ной вообще!


конечно вы правы 



StanMelker написал(а):


> Я не исключаю что мне может стать хуже. Да и вызов я не никому не делаю, во первых я знать не знаю тех кто на форуме сидит. Во вторых, даже если станет хуже то я не буду об этом кричать, я этого делать не обязан.
> Просто НА ДАННЫМ МОМЕНТ у меня всё хорошо. Просто я знаю людей,Ю у кого банальный остеохондроз или грыжа, а они не занимаются спортом, а сидят и жалуются что у них всё болит, и лекарства пьют. Значит человека всё устраивает.
> 
> У меня есть друг один, с которым я гораздо меньше вижусь, и ему 27 лет, а он ни разу с женщиной не спал. Кроме того, жалуется что у него плохая жизнь, обвиняет свою мать, что не воспитала в нем мужчину, и самое интересное что он НИЧЕГО НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ, чтобы изменить ситуацию! Смотрится жалко и противно.
> ...


когда я была молодая - я также говорила))) в любом случае вы хороший парень, но думаю в силу молодости не чуть будьте осторожнее все же в меру) чутко) разумно все же думаю о будущем, чтобы и дальше также идти  желаю удачи конечно и здоровья! Но и все же если мы и не знаем кто тут сидит, у них у кого больше, у кого меньше проблем и в разной степени.... кому-то не помеха спортом заниматься, а кому-то сложно в силу сложности болезни с диском... может и в силу большого веса и пр Худеть тоже нужно и держать себя в нормальном весе, не разжираться..

Я лишь могу один совет дать из опыта) при поднятии весов) Если после поднятия весов в один момент (даже может быть маленького веса в один момент) ныть станет в месте грыжи - это звонок что рвется диск .. будете продолжать через 1-2-3 нытья порваться может окончательно и вылезти все последствия с нервами.... либо как у других выпучиться настолько, что нерв прижать и пр ... Главное вовремя остановится и дать диску и организму восстановиться, снять тонус и напряжение мышц и пр )

интересно вы мрт делали после 130 кг? давно делали?


----------



## StanMelker (16 Мар 2018)

Я делал КТ полгода назад, но тогда я приседал не более 100. 
Результат КТ -осложнений нет, как было в 2012 года грыжа 6мм так и осталась.
Только снимок показал не 6мм а 5, и описание что это протрузия. В общем состояние дисков особо не улучшилось, но самое главное не ухудшилось. Мышечный корсет останавливает развитие осложнений дальнейших.

Конечно я не спорю, что поднимать тяжёлые веса вредно. Но ИМХО, конечно, если делать все постепенно как я, увеличивая вес не ранее чем 1 раз в 2 недели не белее чем на 2,5 кг- то наоборот это подготавливает позвоночник и мышцы к нагрузкам. Конечно если приседать 400кг - то это очень вредено. А если как я, все предельно постепенно и для себя, а не для сорев - то ничего страшного не должно быть.


----------



## Екатерина79 (16 Мар 2018)

Хорошо) а то я уж за Вас заволновалась)  главное осторожность и разумность) мышцы да - это все... почти все...


----------



## StanMelker (21 Июл 2018)




----------



## Екатерина79 (21 Июл 2018)

Добрый день, Егор!
Супер видео! Спасибо! Интересно и познавательно! Первые два видео с упражнениями на растяжку мне очень понравились, я примерно также делаю - только с удобством для себя  Растяжки обязательно... скрутки хорошо в воде делать - мне очень понравилось и в воде больше чувствуешь мышцу ... Или стоя скрутку тоже делаю на одной ноге стоя  когда лень ложиться...  Я забыла, упражнения делать Вы сами научились или профессионал показывал, чтоб технически все правильно было? Ходите заниматься к специалисту?
Плавание еще отличная вещь - расстягивает позвоночник, а точнее скорее в первую очередь мышцы вдоль позвоночника при хорошем скольжении вперед, например, по воде ) Я только учусь плавать, но на себе это прочувствовала... Не ходите в бассейн?

Рукопашный бой это здорово... Вы уже более подготовленный молодой человек были и Вам конечно проще восстановиться... А так все правильно говорите, интересные видело позитивные и целеустремленные вдумчивые) спасибо за позитив!


----------



## StanMelker (21 Июл 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Вы сами научились или профессионал показывал, чтоб технически все правильно было? Ходите заниматься к специалисту?


Екатерина привет. По-началу ходил к врачу лфк, он мне лодочки показал и растяжки на полу. А со штангой упражнения - в помощь интернет и спортсмены, которым за 50 лет, которые имеют с молодости не одну грыжу. Эти люди расскажут куда лучше и полезней всяких теоретиков, потому что у них не теория, а у них реальный опыт!


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Не ходите в бассейн?


нет, бассейн не переношу)


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Первые два видео с упражнениями на растяжку мне очень понравились


Только вот на растяжку видео второе, там где на полу показываю. А там где на турнике - это полноценная накачка мышц позвоночных, так как там создаётся эффект лодочки, но только в висящем положении. Когда мы отводим ноги максимально назад, и назад грудь с шеей - то так напрягаются мышцы всех отделов позвоночника и они накачиваются! А просто вис на турнике в расслабленном состоянии мышц спины, таза, шеи и т.п - это да, растяжка .но только не сколько мышц, сколько позвоночника. а именно увеличение расстояния между позвонками.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> А так все правильно говорите, интересные видело позитивные и целеустремленные вдумчивые) спасибо за позитив!


Спасибо большое за теплые слова)


----------



## Екатерина79 (23 Июл 2018)

Спасибо, Егор! Понятно.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Июл 2018)

@StanMelker, _А просто вис на турнике в расслабленном состоянии мышц спины, таза, шеи и т.п - это да, растяжка .но только не сколько мышц, сколько позвоночника. а именно увеличение расстояния между позвонками._
Давай рассуждать. Повис на турнике, расстояние между позвонками увеличилось ты считаешь? Предположим, пускай будит так.
Вопрос 1
Между какими именно позвонками увеличилось расстояние? В каком отделе позвоночника?
Вопрос 2
Пока висел расстояние было больше. А как на землю спрыгнул, расстояние между позвонками возвратилось обратно? Так? Какой в итоге эффект? С чего ты взял, что растянется и не сожмется потом?
Сжато почему? Потому, что высота диска уменьшилась. Пока ты висел, высота диска не изменится.

@StanMelker, 
_Конечно я не спорю, что поднимать тяжёлые веса вредно. Но ИМХО, конечно, если делать все постепенно как я, увеличивая вес не ранее чем 1 раз в 2 недели не белее чем на 2,5 кг- то наоборот это подготавливает позвоночник и мышцы к нагрузкам. Конечно если приседать 400кг - то это очень вредено. А если как я, все предельно постепенно и для себя, а не для сорев - то ничего страшного не должно быть._
Но до конца не уверен я так понимаю!
Вопрос 1
400 кг это всяко вредно для кого угодно, спорить не буду!
А сколько полезно? 50 кг полезно, 100 кг полезно? 205,5 кг полезно?
Как определить? Понятно, что постепенно нагружаем, занимаемся. А где, тот придел, до которого полезно, а дальше вредно?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (24 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А где, тот придел, до которого полезно, а дальше вредно?


У каждого он свой. По ситуации. Не обязательно для тренированного - это много, а для не тренированного меньше. Катализатором может стать вполне на первый взгляд безобидное движение. а как варианты причин проблемы - постепенные  и постоянные нарушения во всех движениях и нагрузках. Начиная от быта и заканчивая проф спортом. Нет абсолютно никакой связи чисто в физическом плане между тренированностью и подверженностью травмам. Постоянная профилактива в виде ЛФК - другое дело.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

_@Пациент с грыжей, Нет абсолютно никакой связи чисто в физическом плане между тренированностью и подверженностью травмам. Постоянная профилактива в виде ЛФК - другое дело._
Вот правильно пишите! Согласен! Что как бы он не тягал штангу, как бы не закачивал постепенно мышцы, травму все рано можно получить (грыжу и т.п.).
Именно это и не понимает автор этой темы! Он думает, что постепенно тренировка со штангой дает ему здоровье. А нужно понимать, что штанга это чисто его спортивный интерес. Он молодой, в молодости свойственно так делать.
А вот чтобы уменьшить вероятность травмы, суставов, позвоночника и т.п. нужны профилактические мероприятия - ЛФК, массаж, и если теме уже за 30-35 лет, то средства для улучшения обмена веществ (в моем случаи я пчел ставлю). И это все есть правильная забота о своем теле. И для всего этого нужна культура по заботе о своем теле. А этому никто нигде не учит! И это плохо! Пока не будит культуры, все будит как есть - "_Катализатором может стать вполне на первый взгляд безобидное движение. а как варианты причин проблемы - постепенные и постоянные нарушения во всех движениях и нагрузках."
@Пациент с грыжей, _Как это объяснить детям старшего школьного возраста?!
А все считаю, что здоровье оно просто тупо в тренажерке. А в тренажерке только бизнес и деньги у некоторых, а здоровье там не везде. И это понимание на столько у людей в голове в бито. С некоторыми даже разговаривать не возможно, они тупо не понимают и не видят в чем проблема.
Этот форум к большому сожалению читают, только те, кто попал уже в сильную беду, когда все плохо - операция и т.п. А нужно бы читать всем!
Эта тема на этом форуме очень хорошо отражает то, что происходит в реальном мире, и как заблуждаются большая часть пока еще здоровых людей.

Зато прочитав эту тему на этом форме, умный человек поймет, *то как ни надо делать, чтобы не болеть. *Так, что нужно выразить автору признательность за эту тему. Признательность за, то что он не бросает эту тему, а поддерживает периодически. Спасибо автору! Умные люди я думаю все правильно поймут!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Потому что надо говорить не о силе, а о стереотипе движений.
Тренированность понятие растяжимое и организму это нужно, но есть тренированность на силку, тренированность ссс, тренированность вестибулярная, а есть тренированность на правильный стереотип движений.
С точки зрения профилактики боли в спине (это о старших классах) и с точки зрения профилактики обострений (это о тех кто на форуме), практически нет разницы.
Формирование правильного и тренированного стереотипа  движений ( это два разных понятия - можно правильно поднимать сумку школьную и все, а пошёл в магазин, силы мышц не хватило на подъем мешка с картошкой и вся нагрузка на один тем более поражённый сегмент и ...) - вот первооснова.
И то, что делает автор темы- это и есть неосознанная тренировка стереотипа.
Плохо с неосознанностью, поскольку если ему придётся попасть в непривычные условия- обрубать сучья с деревьев, ему на полдня хватит силы рук, рубить будет руками, а после обеда устанет, прибавит тело, но так как нет понимания - не с одной согнутой ногой. А на прямых двух. И обострение от расшевеления
Но ктоже его на обрубку поставит. И научит технике, а не силе, как рубить.
Поэтому то что он делает, прекрасно и достаточно для него и для большинства.
Лучше так, чем никак.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Согласен с вами Доктор!
_ "а есть тренированность на правильный стереотип движений." - _так вот это и нужно на уроках физкультуры преподавать!


----------



## РоманРоман (25 Июл 2018)

Evenelf написал(а):


> В мышцах проблема, не в позвоночнике


И даже не в мышцах, это всего лишь посредники. Проблема в работе кровеносной системы, ибо мышцы есть биологический материал, которому требуется постоянное питание, его то и доставляет данная система.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> И даже не в мышцах, это всего лишь посредники. Проблема в работе кровеносной системы, ибо мышцы есть биологический материал, которому требуется постоянное питание, его то и доставляет данная система.


Неправильное питание, плохая экология и т.п.


----------



## РоманРоман (25 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Неправильное питание, плохая экология и т.п.


Мой юный друг, я ведь живу не на Луне, а в тех же условиях, что и вы все, и питаюсь тем же, что и вы, но то подобных проблем, как у вас, ну очень давно избавился. На жизнь и здороровье нужно смотреть ШИРШЕ, не ограничиваясь скудными рамками научной медицины.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> Мой юный друг, я ведь живу не на Луне, а в тех же условиях, что и вы все, и питаюсь тем же, что и вы, но то подобных проблем, как у вас, ну очень давно избавился. На жизнь и здороровье нужно смотреть ШИРШЕ, не ограничиваясь скудными рамками научной медицины.


Так почему, тогда по вашему сбой дает, та самая кровеносная система?
По поводу экологии.
_Крупнопромышленный город в Кемеровской области. Новокузнецкий комбинат, который занимается металлургией, — основной источник загрязнения воздуха. Вносят свою лепту и угольные шахты. В общей сложности каждый год 310 тыс. т выбросов пополняют и без того уже загрязненную атмосферу._
Я живу в городе, который в ходит в 10-ку самый грязных городов России.
В разных городах экология может отличаться.
А вы в каком городе живете?


----------



## РоманРоман (25 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, живу я не далеко от вас, в Барнауле. Но разубеждать вас в ваших заблуждениях, которые являются для вас и обезбаливающими и успокаивающими, пользуйтесь на здоровье.
Создатель наш и такую обстановку на нашей грешной Земле и поэтому обеспечил нас ЗэИПом. Животные им успешно пользуются, осталось и вам им воспользоваться, правда, их еще найти надо, хотя , они окружают нас всех


----------



## РоманРоман (25 Июл 2018)

К стати, проблемы спины человека являются его ровесником, а тогда ни уголь не добывали, металлургии не было, вообщем был экологический рай, да и пища были естественной.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> К стати, проблемы спины человека являются его ровесником, а тогда ни уголь не добывали, металлургии не было, вообщем был экологический рай, да и пища были естественной.


Генотип - старость.
Фонотип- качество старости


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> @Александр_100, живу я не далеко от вас, в Барнауле. Но разубеждать вас в ваших заблуждениях, которые являются для вас и обезбаливающими и успокаивающими, пользуйтесь на здоровье.
> Создатель наш и такую обстановку на нашей грешной Земле и поэтому обеспечил нас ЗэИПом. Животные им успешно пользуются, осталось и вам им воспользоваться, правда, их еще найти надо, хотя , они окружают нас всех


 ЗэИПом - и как это расшифровывется.
Барнаул по чище немного городок.
@РоманРоман, Вы сколько пишите но, так конкретно ничего не предложили в плане борьбы с болячками этими. Предлагайте конкретно как бороться с болячкой, будим пробовать.

Если сравнивать с животными, то человеческое тело довольно хреновый организм. У нас есть мозги и больше ничего по сути. Животные обладают такими возможностями, которых у нас в принципе нет. Да любого почти возьми. Они бегают, прыгают гнутся, лазают, летают, видят, слышат лучше чем люди. Их организмы физически больше приспособлены к жизни и выживанию. А мы вообще не совсем понятно как смогли выжить тут. Явно не без посторонней помощи. Я не верю в теорию Дарвина по обезьян. Обезьяны физически намного развитее нас. И мы получается с обезьяны деградировали до человека, ерунда мне кажется.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> К стати, проблемы спины человека являются его ровесником, а тогда ни уголь не добывали, металлургии не было, вообщем был экологический рай, да и пища были естественной.



Ну значит вы подтверждаете мою теорию о том, что мы не от обезьяны. Нас заселили сюда с другой планеты, кто и зачем не понятно. Но эта планете не наша. Животный мир тут живет без нас хорошо, мы только мешаем им. Мы тут лишнее звено. Все перекопали на этой планете. 
А проблемы со спиной потому и имеют место быть, что не наша эта планете. Может сила тяжести сильно большая или еще что-то. Что-то не так одним словом.


----------



## РоманРоман (25 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, ЗИП - запасные инструменты и принадлежности. Вашего ничего я не подтверждаю, ибо все это далеко от истины. Чтобы избавить человека от массы балласта в виде природных инстинктов, создатель дал человеку УМ, который, конкретно вы, используете только для слепого повторения чего то, что сказал кто то...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ЗэИПом - и как это расшифровывется.
> Барнаул по чище немного городок.
> @РоманРоман, Вы сколько пишите но, так конкретно ничего не предложили в плане борьбы с болячками этими. Предлагайте конкретно как бороться с болячкой, будим пробовать.
> 
> Если сравнивать с животными, то человеческое тело довольно хреновый организм. У нас есть мозги и больше ничего по сути. Животные обладают такими возможностями, которых у нас в принципе нет. Да любого почти возьми. Они бегают, прыгают гнутся, лазают, летают, видят, слышат лучше чем люди. Их организмы физически больше приспособлены к жизни и выживанию. А мы вообще не совсем понятно как смогли выжить тут. Явно не без посторонней помощи. Я не верю в теорию Дарвина по обезьян. Обезьяны физически намного развитее нас. И мы получается с обезьяны деградировали до человека, ерунда мне кажется.


Вспомните себя до 35!
И свою собаку после 15 лет.
И Дарвин станет Вашим товарищем!


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

@РоманРоман, Совсем все запутали. Какие еще запасные инструменты и пренадлежности. Мы же не на СТО машину ремонтируем.
@Доктор Ступин, Не совсем понял. Собака после 15 лет стареет я знаю. Но у животных все проще.  них там нет старости, слабые погибают, вот и все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Так в этом и отличие, слабый и больной, и старый человек живет.
Что человек, что животное  сильное и здоровое живет и не замечает ситуации. Перейдите на форум качков, там другие темы и там Дарвин виден в каждому.
И зайдите на форум ветеринаров - слепок с нашего форума.
Дарвин для здоровых и молодых!
Для больных и старых Пирогов (как хирург) и Боткин (как терапевт), ну и Левит (как мануальный терапевт).


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Животных в дикой природе нет старых и больных практически. Там только молодые и здоровые. Тогда другая теория подтверждается о том, что жизнь существует только до 30-36 лет. Т.е. я имею в виду жизнь с полным здоровьем. А человек своим умом и цивилизацией продлил себе жизнь, сделал понятие старости. А до 19 века жили себе до 30 лет в основном в среднем и все нормально было.
А они пенсионный возраст поднимают. Его опускать нужно этот возраст до 50 лет. Ну какой там к черту работник уже в 50 лет по сути. Нет я понимаю некоторые там умеют бизнес, деньги и т.п. А я про простых, которые с лопатой на стройке. Мне в свои 36 уже за компом та трудно сидеть. Я уже на пенсию хочу! Которую отменят наверное.
Человек все усложнил и испортил. Вот прикинуть сколько лет жил. С 0 до 7 так это возраст и не вспомнишь потом. С 7 до 18 - жизни не было - школа мешала, разве, что летом. С 18 до 23 - нужно образование получать, тоже жизни нет даже летом. 23 - начал работать, пока денег заработал, карьеру, детей, машину купил, встал на ноги - 28 лет. А в 29 лет пришла старость вдруг неожиданно. А жить та когда???? Так жизни почти и не было. Теперь вообще не жизнь, а издевательство. 
Ну кому-то повезло его там на 10 лет позже накрыло.
Жизнь это когда твое тело может все, что ты от него хочешь. А когда уже ограничения и правила поведения - это жалкое существование!
Так, что мое мнение ничего хорошее от этих мозгов нет. Люди на придумывали себе проблем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Круто Вы про мозги!
Не согласен.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Круто Вы про мозги!
> Не согласен.


Я понимаю. Эта такая тема. У каждого в жизни было по разному. Все болеют и работают по разному.
У вас нет проблем зарабатывать деньги, т.к. есть бизнес и довольно успешный.
Нет не подумайте. У меня нет завести! Я никому не завидую. Я все могу и все умею! У меня просто здоровья нет. А семью нужно кормить, вот я и мучаюсь. Может быть если была бы возможность не работать, так я бы мало по малу улучшить свое состояние. А так, когда каждая копейку не просто нужно заработать (преодолеть лень), а преодолеть боль, головокружение и т.п., то не много в жизни радости.
Вот и начинаешь думать вот зачем все это???? Вот зачем все это люди придумали. Зачем столько мозгов.
В свои 36 я оглядываюсь назад и не вижу там ничего хорошего по сути. Все что-то всем должен. "Тюрьма пожизненного заключения!"
Выучиться, работать и т.п. Нет в следующей жизни я по другому все устрою! 
А у тех у кого жизнь по другому сложилась, те со мною не согласятся это понятно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Понятно. Но не повод.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

Хочу как раньше у людей в деревне. Чтобы много детей, чтобы люди жили большим коллективом. Тогда люди больше друг другу помогали и бесплатно. А сейчас все за деньги. Я понимаю и тогда спины болели. Но ведь помогали друг другу выживать. Я думаю просто каждый сколько мог столько и делал. "Ну не может он  бревна таскать, а нужно баню строить, так забивай хоть гвозди и т.п." А сейчас без денег ты никто, и никто не поможет. Выживай как хочешь. Будишь работать пока в перед ногами не вынесут. Именно вот это мне и не нравится в современной жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Могу только согласиться.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,
У нас в Сибири на даче это немного сохранилось. Т.е. конечно все понятно деги каждый зарабатывает. Но все же. У нас нет заборов. Т.е. они есть у некоторых которые считают себя крутыми. А у нас в радиусе 6 участков нет забора. Мы живем и ходим по чужим участкам. Т.е. дети играют все на площади в 6 участков а это 120 соток примерно. И всегда соседи помогают друг другу. Понятно, что не деньгами. А просто если чего сделать построить. Вон мы в свое время скважину на троих пробили, углярку на двоих построили. Баня тоже можно париться приходить. Все простые люди без придури. Если бы не цивилизация может так и жили бы. И так было бы лучше. Даже с моим корявым здоровьем мы умудрились соседу крышу перекрыть. Правда там 4-ре человека было. Но чем мог тем и помогал. Железо сосед сам купил, а крышу все накрывали. Ну нет денег нанимать людей. У кого есть они там живут за заборами, пускай живут если им так нравится.
А цивилизация сделала людей злыми, все мы господа друг другу, а не друзья.
Я за дружеские отношения! Но к сожалению это уходит все дальше и дальше. А в переди одни замки и заборы................
У вас там в Москве наверное у всех только заборы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

Заборы.
Это точно.
Я когда домой приезжаю, под Иркутск, в свой Большой Луг, так эти две недели всех просто обхожу- разговариваю. И в лес.
А через две недели уже и на работу хочется!


----------



## РоманРоман (25 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, 



















@Александр_100, 
Ммм да, с такой жизненной философией вам действительно нужна другая планета, на которой будет нянька вашему здоровью и будете жить в свое удовольствие. У вас еще не все потеряно, высокие ученые мужи ищут такую планету в других галактиках, ибо не под силу им справиться с выкрутасами этой самой планеты Земля. Ну а мозг вам дан не только чтобы проектировать теплосети, а еще и ппоправлять свое здоровье и понимать о чем говорю я.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

@РоманРоман, Про другую планету это вы загнули. Все можно на этой планете устроить. Просто общество изменилось и не в лучшую сторону, к сожалению.  
А по поводу поправить здоровье. Так я только этим и занимаюсь. Но к сожалению не все можно вылечить в этой жизни.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

@РоманРоман, Кстати забыл вам сказать. Пчелы, которых вы отвергли - они лечат именно кровеносную систему. Они снижают свертываемость крови и улучшают обмен веществ. Так, что я и ваш метод пробовал для лечения болячки.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

@РоманРоман, А вот вам еще.
Это про гибкость.






Хорошо бабушка гнется не правда ли? Она старше вас. А ведь она работает в первую очередь с мышцами, а не с кровеносной системой.


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Авг 2018)

А вот здесь работает уже мышцами. В чем между ними разница?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

Разница в типе тканей. У него более жесткие ткани. У меня на даче сосед ему скоро 80 будит и он тоже как этот дрова рубит легко. Подтягивается 20 раз на турнике с утречка.


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Авг 2018)

А при чем здесь сосед? Видео то про бабушку!


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

Да там вроде в вашем видео мужик дрова колит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> А при чем здесь сосед? Видео то про бабушку!


Это ваша бабушка.
А это его сосед.
У меня отец до 88 лет в лес с горбовиком, как то раз упал между кочек и горбовиком этим и придавило.
Как-то вылез, сел на кочку и сказал себе - хватит, а то и не найдут в тайге. И это никогда никого Лфк, только гены и работа.
Все относительно, но регулярные физические тренировки (фенотип) у людей даже с заниженным с детства здоровьем (генотип), позволяют чувствовать себя более благополучно.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

Т.е. регулярно работь со своими мышцами самостоятельно - "позволяют чувствовать себя более благополучно". Все правильно согласен!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

Конечно, что не отменяет лечения боли при обострении и профилактического лечения (типа санатория) 1-2 раза в год.


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Да там вроде в вашем видео мужик дрова колит?


Дык у этого мужика есть имя - РоманРоман, будем знакомы!
Мой юный друг, таких бабушек я видел уже тогда, когда ваши родители ходили в школу, жаль только, что это было в чернобелом изображении. Ну была тогда политика парти и правительства заставить народ стремиться к такому идеалу, поэтому и показывали... Поэтому, Александр, показывайте, по крайней мере, мне свои успехи, как делаю это я, а не инетовские штучные... позанимайтесь мышцами и, скажем через полгода, выложите свои успехи.
Сосед ваш занимался спортом, потому что сложен спортивно. Я же был просто, при рождении, скомплектован костями, полуатрофированными мышцами и приличным слоем подкожного жира, что н давало мне возможности заниматься спортом. Не, ну я пытался это делать, но безрезультатно! И мысли у меня были точно такие же как сейчас у вас: изменить то, убрать другое, снизить третье и т. д., а теперь их нет и весь белый свет мил. 
Работая с мышцами, в конечном итоге идет воздействие на капиляры, которые и улучшают обеспечение мышц питанием. Я это сделал другим, до архаичности, простым и бесплатным способом. А поскольку вы еще не готовы принять простейшее, рассказать этого не могу, ибо вы опять мне приведете кучу авторитетов из инета.
Мед я не отрицаю, он попросту мне не нравиться, но когда приспичит, стараюсь есть его ложками, правда, больше 3 чайных не осиливаю, но все равно помогает. Сейчас вообще пью перекись водорода, это дешево и просто, а я сторонник именно этого - начинать с простого и дешевого. Ну а вы люди продвинутые, на латыни говорите, знаете все медицинские обороты речи. Результат питья перекиси: до последнего времени, всю жизнь, из бани я приходил с пульсом 180, а вот сейчас прихожу с ним в 120, но за 30 секунд он приходит в норму, это 65-70 ударов у меня пожизненно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

Автор теории о питие перекиси водорода, ещё и автор теории о приседаниях.
И тут надо понимать, что есть методы и есть методика. Например метод лфк, а методика приседание. Метод рефлексотерапия, а методика - укусы пчёл. Метод массаж, а методика - массаж мёдом.
Вот как раз в подобен методики и проявляется индивидуальность. Например костлявому массаж делать трудно, ему больно и не нравится, переходим на медовый ииии..., все довольны и эффект выше среднего!


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Авг 2018)

А еще медики говорят, что человеческий организм может творить чудеса, ему нужно только правильно помочь, что я и сделал. И он сам мне подсказывает что нужно делать в данный момент, он сам выбирает какой орган нужно нагружать. А вот про мед для гибкости мой организм пока молчит, хотя мед, даже сейчас, стоит рядом со мной или я сижу рядом с ним. В данный период времени, при возможных условиях, организм мой заставляет меня заниматься бегом, по мере моей физической возможности, а она  у меня еще не велика, но прогресс есть, потихоньку, но развивается, да мне и спешить уже не куда. А вот про приседания пока молчит...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

Про перекись тоже молчит, но заливаете...


----------



## РоманРоман (6 Авг 2018)

Ну почему же?! Все что я делаю, делаю по его подсказке. Заливаю, громко сказано, всего то каких то 30 капель на столовую ложку, да и то изредка, но эффект ощутим, о чем сказал выше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2018)

30 капель коньяка на ложку - эффекта не меньше, но если помогает, то надо!


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Авг 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> А еще медики говорят, что человеческий организм может творить чудеса, ему нужно только правильно помочь, что я и сделал. И он сам мне подсказывает что нужно делать в данный момент, он сам выбирает какой орган нужно нагружать. А вот про мед для гибкости мой организм пока молчит, хотя мед, даже сейчас, стоит рядом со мной или я сижу рядом с ним. В данный период времени, при возможных условиях, организм мой заставляет меня заниматься бегом, по мере моей физической возможности, а она  у меня еще не велика, но прогресс есть, потихоньку, но развивается, да мне и спешить уже не куда. А вот про приседания пока молчит...


Вы все правильно говорите! На этот раз я согласен с вами на 100%. Если жить по потребностям организма то все будит хорошо. И организм выздровит как ни странно сам потихоньку.
И я провожу подобные эксперименты со своим организмом. И есть положительный эффект от этого. Я по моему когда-то где-то писал тут на форуме, что я знаю как вылечиться. Но я не могу этого сделать. Вся причина в том, что нужно работать и кормить семью трое детей. А работа она меня разрушает и уничтожает. Она просто превратилась в каторгу для меня. Хотя она казалось бы всего лишь сидеть за компом. Но по факту сидение по 10-12 часов за компом это УЖАС! Мне бы на 3-5 лет заняться своим организмом и я приду другим человеком. "А дети будут сосать лапу"! В этом вся моя катастрофа.  И сменить работу на подвижную сразу так сейчас я не могу, т.к. нужно эти 3-5 лет, ну хотя бы 2 года, что бы восстановиться. А так хоть помирай!
У вас проще вы вон двигаетесь потихоньку даже уже дрова колите. А я за каждое движение дерусь буквально, чтобы не сидеть лишний раз, а двигаться.
Если бы я заболел по позже лет в 45 хотя бы как некоторые, там уже дети подрасти все было бы проще.
Я каждое лето себя восстанавливаю до более менее подвижного состояния и потом каждую зиму опять все скатывает "до полу лежачего". А почему? Потому, что нужно зарабатывать на эту несчастную еду деньги! Я просто фактически в ловушке, вот и все!
Да я ошибся с работой и профессией! Ну что теперь делать? Я сам виноват, что попал в ловушку. Все ошибаются. Ну опять же у меня много коллег моего возраста работают также по 12 часов и ничего. А есть тоже те, которые загибаются с болячками. 
По этому я всегда пишу. В школе в старших классах детям должны выдавать "инструкцию по эксплуатации его тела". Т.е. после проведения обследования писать чем стоит или не стоит заниматься эту человеку в жизни с учетом особенностей его тела (типу тканей, наличие сколиоза, плоскостопия и многое другое.)
А так люди они вообще не в курсе про тело, про позвоночник как оказалось! Я же много с кем общаюсь. Они даже не понимаю элементарных вещей. Потому, что их никто не учил этому. На это нет культуры у нас. Есть культура пить водку. А культуры заботиться о своем теле нет! Её нужно создавать на государственном уровне! Потихоньку внедрять. А не аппараты МРТ в каждое село ставить! В селе, в больнице элементарно нет массажиста! Но зато туда купили аппарат МРТ. Построили для него подстанцию, т.е. он кушает 80 кВт электричества. Столько кушает жилой дом 2 подъезда, 3 этажа. Сколько я таких проектов сделал по всяким федеральным программам. А все почему, потому, что кто-то на этом откатов на получал. А здоровье людей он никого не волнует!


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2018)

А если перерывы делать на работе? Вставать и делать разминку, зарядку, присидание и отжимания если возможно и-пр прям на рабочем месте ? Куча упражнений на стуле? Чередовать труд-сиденье с упражнениями и растяжками + массажный настил на стул?

@Александр_100, просто Вы обижены сейчас на жизнь, на ситуацию Вашу, сложности .....  но мир таков какой есть скорее - никуда не деться ... остается приспосабливаться и бороться  чего и Вам желаю .... Бороться за здоровье свое и за счастье свое в этом мире 
P.S. Пока лучше ничего не придумала


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Авг 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> присидание и отжимания


Простите, вы здоровая? (Я имею в виду мышцы).


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Простите, вы здоровая? (Я имею в виду мышцы).


Если имеете ввиду мышцы? Так чтоб они и были здоровые - нужно приседать и отжиматься ... но по возможностям конечно... если на данном этапе это не возможно, то полегче подобрать упражнения ... ну уж точно не сидеть столько часов за-компом и ничего не делать для своего тела, выздоровления - несколько раз с-перерывом можно и нужно делать упражнения по любому - то одно , то другое .- то разминка , то посерьезнее упражнение и чередовать так ...ну как бы идти на путь восстановления маленькими шажками через многочасовое сиденье за компом ... а не гробить  себя дальше и плакать....(имхо) куча упражнений даже на стуле можно делать от и до - выделить себе время-перерыв в течении рабочего дня и делать и думать о выздоровлении и верить... несколько раз в день порциями делать разные упр от макушки до пяток.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Простите, вы здоровая? (Я имею в виду мышцы).


Я понимаю Вам 63 ,у автора поста возраст молодой и я верю молодой организм проще восстанавливается и сил побольше с ресурсами для восстановления - поэтому и пишу ему так - чтобы занимался собой


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Авг 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Я понимаю Вам 63 ,


Да. В молодости на рабочем месте мы и гири поднимали и через скакалку прыгали. И года три назад я крутил на работе хула-хуп несколько минут. Просто я не понял, вопрос кого касается? Если человек здоров мышцами, то он может позволить себе очень многое. А если вопрос касается вас (или меня), и  у вас проблемы с мышцами (других проблем касаться не будем), то отжимания и приседания - упражнения глупые. Эти упражнения для силовых мышц. Обычно у человека если есть проблемы с мышцами, то это проблемы с мышцами, которые держат осанку (постуральные или тонические мышцы). А они портятся от длительного пребывания в сжатом состоянии. Так их полезно просто расслабить и растянуть. Может массаж.


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Куча упражнений на стуле?


Поэтому со стула лучше встать. От сидения портятся и грушевидная и подвздошно-поясничная мышца.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Да. В молодости на рабочем месте мы и гири поднимали и через скакалку прыгали. И года три назад я крутил на работе хула-хуп несколько минут. Просто я не понял, вопрос кого касается?
> ...со стула лучше встать. От сидения портятся и грушевидная и подвздошно-поясничная мышца.


Ясненько, но есть но - если проблемные мышцы есть - в любом случае упражнения делать нужно . Но какие каждый наверное решает сам или доктор - в зависимости от мышечных проблем - где что и как. 

Порой просто встать - растянуть и расслабить мышцы не получится! Это при легком если ж мышечном напряжении здоровой мышцы! Это мое мнение . Каждый додумывает сам 

Просто есть мышцы ,например, которые фиброзируются по той или иной причине может даже незаметно - вот и тянет от поясницы шею, ноги поясницу или поясница ноги и пр А если пошла резина неживая - только силовые упражнения и могут помочь  я думаю так ...конечно с умом разумно - постепенно , лучше для начала на утомлении поиграть посмотреть  если получится


----------



## РоманРоман (13 Авг 2018)

Дааа, друзья мои, как же сильно вы заблуждаетесь, рассуждая так о мышцах! Мышцы - это биологические тела, которым постоянно требуется пополнение энергией! Мне 65 и я могу весь день проваляться в постели или просидеть за столом, после чего спокойно встать и пойти заняться чем нибудь еще, при этом не всегда делаю упражнение под названием ПОТЯНУТЬСЯ. Это простое упражнение придумано природой для всего живого. Вы видели когда нибудь, приседающих собак или кошек?! Так вот, здоровому человеку достаточно потянуться. Чтобы быть здоровым, необходимо обеспечивать мышцы достаточным питанием, что все, почему то игнорируют.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2018)

Никто не заблуждается , просто у каждого своя в своей степени проблема, и у кого здоровые мышцы тому не понять и им достаточно расслабиться и потянуться... Так что просто растянуться с больными мышцами нездоровому человеку не просто сделать , особенно с атрофией, фиброзом и пр


----------



## РоманРоман (13 Авг 2018)

@Екатерина79, дык ваше заблуждение заключается в том, что вы не хотите понять, почему болят ваши мышцы! А все начинается с ухудшения работы капиляров. И пока вы этого не поймете, так и будете перемещать боль по всему телу.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2018)

А почему не работают капиляры? Вы сами задумывались?  Может много наверное быть причин  Но если говорить с одной стороны - капиляры или кровоснабжение не работает в мышцах по причине больной мышцы - спазмирована, миозит, атрофия идет с приближающимся фиброзом , мышцы другие с грыжей пережимают питание... Извините за изложение . Сейчас я не дома и компа с клавиатурой нет полноценной, с телефона тяжело пальцем печатать


----------



## РоманРоман (13 Авг 2018)

Да не, ничего страшного, ибо все равно не верно мыслите: отчего взялись все вами перечисленные болячки? Не от того ли, что капиляры перестали забирать отходы работы мышц и активизировалась работа, на этом фоне, различных бактерий, добавляющих еще и свои отходы?


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2018)

Я не знаю откуда у Вас - у меня от подъема тяжести на неподготовленный организм , неправильное поведение в тренажерном зале изначально - что стало толчком ...А если еще раньше копаться - то лфк еще со школы нужно было делать  У каждого своя причина .


----------



## РоманРоман (13 Авг 2018)

Значит со школьной скамьи вы уже были нездоровы! Все перечисляемые вами причины всего лишь катализаторы данного процесса, но не в коем случае не причины.


----------



## Екатерина79 (13 Авг 2018)

@РоманРоман, нет, я конечно не согласна  глупости ... просто я не понимала, что нужно мышцами заниматься и тяжелое не тягать ... вовремя нужно было заниматься спиной и не идти неразумно в зал тренажерный здоровой и до конца выжимать как можно больше груза и-так через каждый день без отдыха и восстановления мышц по глупости. И вообще резкая физическая нагрузка на слабые неподготовленные мышцы тренажерами чревато их перегрузкой и перегрузкой позвоночника. До тренажерного зала я бегала как заяц без границ. После тренажерки плыть стала спина и слабость - просто я не могла понять что это. Но тогда еще возможно протрузия уже пошла... а я не знала


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> А если перерывы делать на работе? Вставать и делать разминку, зарядку, присидание и отжимания если возможно и-пр прям на рабочем месте ? Куча упражнений на стуле? Чередовать труд-сиденье с упражнениями и растяжками + массажный настил на стул?
> 
> @Александр_100, просто Вы обижены сейчас на жизнь, на ситуацию Вашу, сложности .....  но мир таков какой есть скорее - никуда не деться ... остается приспосабливаться и бороться  чего и Вам желаю .... Бороться за здоровье свое и за счастье свое в этом мире
> P.S. Пока лучше ничего не придумала


Конечно обида есть. Но за 6 лет я уже привык бороться, привык ко всему этому. Да жизнь такова, никуда не денешься это понятно.
На самом деле я только и занимаюсь тем, что борюсь. На себя мне уже все рано в принципе.
Проблема в том, что я уже почти утратил работоспособность. Т.е. работать почти не могу к сожалению. И как кормить семью это для меня главный вопрос. А она не маленькая 3-е детей. Физически не могу, и сидеть за компом тоже не могу почти. Еще чуть, чуть и они будут жить на бабушкину пенсию.
Так вот я и обижен на то, что я вроде делаю доброе дело, а здоровья нет!


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Конечно обида есть. Но за 6 лет я уже привык бороться, привык ко всему этому. Да жизнь такова, никуда не денешься это понятно.
> На самом деле я только и занимаюсь тем, что борюсь. На себя мне уже все рано в принципе.
> Проблема в том, что я уже почти утратил работоспособность. Т.е. работать почти не могу к сожалению. И как кормить семью это для меня главный вопрос. А она не маленькая 3-е детей. Физически не могу, и сидеть за компом тоже не могу почти. Еще чуть, чуть и они будут жить на бабушкину пенсию.
> Так вот я и обижен на то, что я вроде делаю доброе дело, а здоровья нет!


Есть такое..и инвалидами вроде не считаемся..Будем бороться пока шевелимся,совсем не сможем-пойдем железки какие-нибудь вставлять)


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, вы что-то не так и не то делаете. Или может недообследовались и не от того лечитесь. Ну не убивает так работа за компьютером, как вы пишите.

А по поводу правильного воспитания и образования. Все меняется в нужном русле. Приведу примеры:
Тут на форуме есть тема про каблуки. Она сейчас мертва! Почему? Потому что девушки перестали ходить на каблуках. Единиц в городе можно встретить на каблуках. А почитайте эту старую тему - в ней жить не могут без каблуков. Ошибались! Могут! Сейчас не модно и никому они не нужны. 
Второй пример - ЗОЖ. Инстаграмм, ютуб и прочее - все в фитнесе. Это тоже тренд. У молодежи это становится нормой и обыденностью - следить за ягодицами,  прессом и не запускать тело.
А мы просто другого поколения. Выросли с другой чепухой в голове и необходимо нам перестроиться. Есть и другой путь - попросить бабушек у подъезда подвинуться, присесть к ним и влиться в обсуждение, кто в подъезде прости....., а кто пид....


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Конечно обида есть. Но за 6 лет я уже привык бороться, привык ко всему этому. Да жизнь такова, никуда не денешься это понятно.
> На самом деле я только и занимаюсь тем, что борюсь. На себя мне уже все рано в принципе.
> Проблема в том, что я уже почти утратил работоспособность. Т.е. работать почти не могу к сожалению. И как кормить семью это для меня главный вопрос. А она не маленькая 3-е детей. Физически не могу, и сидеть за компом тоже не могу почти. Еще чуть, чуть и они будут жить на бабушкину пенсию.
> Так вот я и обижен на то, что я вроде делаю доброе дело, а здоровья нет!


До пенсии совсем долго теперь


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> и сидеть за компом тоже не могу почти


Может кресло неудобное? Вообще при сидении сокращается подвздошно-поясничная мышца. Надо, чтобы угол между телом и бедром был побольше чем прямой.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Александр_100, вы что-то не так и не то делаете. Или может недообследовались и не от того лечитесь. Ну не убивает так работа за компьютером, как вы пишите.
> 
> А по поводу правильного воспитания и образования. Все меняется в нужном русле. Приведу примеры:
> Тут на форуме есть тема про каблуки. Она сейчас мертва! Почему? Потому что девушки перестали ходить на каблуках. Единиц в городе можно встретить на каблуках. А почитайте эту старую тему - в ней жить не могут без каблуков. Ошибались! Могут! Сейчас не модно и никому они не нужны.
> ...


А почему тогда болячки с позвоночником молодеют??? У меня дочь 11 лет уже сколиоз 1 степени. Уже в этом году стала шея болеть после школы. Стал общаться с родителями, у кого дети такого-же возраста. Тоже есть проблемы проблемы у многих с позвоночником. Новое поколение со своими спортзалами будит еще больнее предыдущего.  _следить за ягодицами,  прессом и не запускать тело._ - это не значит быть здоровым. Если бы они там только правильные упражнения делали. А там только деньги собирают. Это бизнес и никакого здоровья почти.
_Ну не убивает так работа за компьютером, как вы пишите. _Так я не только сижу, я еще и двигаться пытаюсь. Вообще нестабильность она только увеличивается у меня на протяжении 6 лет. Это подтверждается снимками. К сожалению она может только прогрессировать как оказалось. Ну или стоять на месте. Но для этого нужно не двигаться, чтобы не было прогресса. Возможно я делаю что-то не правильно. Но как правильно ни кто не знает. По мимо сидения за компом иногда приходится и за руль садиться, даже через не могу и детей поднимать и пакет с продуктами из магазина и т.п. С 3-мя детьми знаете сколько пахать надо. Вот и разрушается все.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Возможно я делаю что-то не правильно. Но как правильно ни кто не знает. По мимо сидения за компом иногда приходится и за руль садиться, даже через не могу и детей поднимать и пакет с продуктами из магазина и т.п. С 3-мя детьми знаете сколько пахать надо.


Корсет помогает?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Может кресло неудобное? Вообще при сидении сокращается подвздошно-поясничная мышца. Надо, чтобы угол между телом и бедром был побольше чем прямой.


Да пробовал я уже. Я уже чего только не пробовал.
Вот такое у меня кресло, любой угол какой хочишь.




По началу толк с него был. Я пару лет проработал в нем, а сейчас хуже стало и даже оно не спасает.
Я даже пробовал лежа. Наклоняешь кровать на 30 град и ложишься. Это более менее ничего, только не все в этой позе можно делать, писать не удобно. Да и лежа работать это сразу спать охота и голова уже не та. Вообще тут все дело в том, что при изменении наклона спинки, положения позвоночника, даже если отпустит ноги, но начнется кружится голова. Для меня любая статика вредна. Я пока двигаюсь немного мне лучше, как статика, так все плохо.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, это отговорки.  Дети не только у вас. Причем вам их не назначили, а это ваш осознанный шаг для себя, а не для кого-то или чего-то. Работают тоже все, кроме инвалидов, тунеядцев и алкоголиков. Обычная жизнь! Никакой специфики. Меняйте ко всему отношение и поход.
Вопрос: Вы живете в крупном городе? Так? Доставка продуктов на дом в городе есть? Почему не пользуетесь этой возможностью для тяжелых заказов?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Корсет помогает?


На машине ехать можно одеть, немного помогает. Но если его больше 2-х часов, то потом снимешь и будит хуже.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, у вас ноутбук? Я то думал, что системный блок и монитор с регулировкой на нужную высоту. Вот ваша еще одна ошибка.


----------



## Екатерина79 (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Конечно обида есть. Но за 6 лет я уже привык бороться, привык ко всему этому. Да жизнь такова, никуда не денешься это понятно.
> На самом деле я только и занимаюсь тем, что борюсь. На себя мне уже все рано в принципе.
> Проблема в том, что я уже почти утратил работоспособность. Т.е. работать почти не могу к сожалению. И как кормить семью это для меня главный вопрос. А она не маленькая 3-е детей. Физически не могу, и сидеть за компом тоже не могу почти. Еще чуть, чуть и они будут жить на бабушкину пенсию.
> Так вот я и обижен на то, что я вроде делаю доброе дело, а здоровья нет!


Понимаю, сочувствую, держитесь и сил Вам, здоровья!


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Александр_100, это отговорки.  Дети не только у вас. Причем вам их не назначили, а это ваш осознанный шаг для себя, а не для кого-то или чего-то. Работают тоже все, кроме инвалидов, тунеядцев и алкоголиков. Обычная жизнь! Никакой специфики. Меняйте ко всему отношение и поход.
> Вопрос: Вы живете в крупном городе? Так? Доставка продуктов на дом в городе есть? Почему не пользуетесь этой возможностью для тяжелых заказов?


Так я и работаю. Мучаюсь и работаю как все! А дети, когда заводил не думал, что все так скатится постепенно к такой точке.
Я просто уже 6 лет мучаюсь и понимаю, что в какой-то момент мой ресурс закончится и все. И дети к тому моменту к сожалению не успеют вырасти. За 6 лет только прогресс в худшую сторону. Это констатация фактов. Разве, что случится чудо и вдруг дела пойдут в гору. Не знаю. Если так будит я с радостью тут напишу об этом.
Продукты на дом? Ха! Деньги на ветер, которых и так нет почти. Проще самому потихоньку из магазина перетаскать.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Александр_100, у вас ноутбук? Я то думал, что системный блок и монитор с регулировкой на нужную высоту. Вот ваша еще одна ошибка.


Вы плохо видео посмотрели. Это очень удобный стул. Там ноутбук можно отрегулировать по нужной высоте. Вы так никогда монир не отрегулируете. Особенно под мой рост 190 см. Для весь мир просто маленький! Все вокруг на 170 см сделано. Это не добавляет здоровье поверьте!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Продукты на дом? Ха! Деньги на ветер, которых и так нет почти. Проще самому потихоньку из магазина перетаскать.


У нас в Минске фирма доставки не так дорого и берёт. Но там нужна определённая сумма заказа. Не меньше. Но я не пробовал. Но может буду. Тяжести лучше таскать в рюкзаке и корсете. Или на тележке.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, ноутбук - зло! Никогда не пользовался ими. С компом неразрывно связан с 2000 года. 
Не знаю что за сервис у вас с продуктами на дом. У нас обычная ритейл сеть и их интернет магазин. Все, что много весит - заказываем. Никакой переплаты, а только экономия. Лишнего и ненужного через интернет не берется, а в магазине нужно удержаться и дети постоянно что-то просят и нужно вечно объяснять.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (17 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Особенно под мой рост 190 см.


А может у вас мышцы ослабли? Такой рост не просто держать в равновесии. Равновесие держат мышцы спины, ППМ, мышцы живота. Если вы добились успехов в расслаблении мышц, то может и над укреплением подумать?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

@Колокол, обоснуйте чем ноутбук зло? А компьютер не зло? Я работал за компом пока не сломался. Я и купил себе кресло для того, чтобы продлить возможность работать. Вы посмотрите видео про это кресло. Там монитор поставить нельзя. А как вы предлагаете отрегулировать монитор с клавиатурой так, чтобы было по меня? У вас какой рост? Я пробовал и стол и стул поднимать на проставки и чего только не переделывал, все равно сидеть не могу в ноги стреляет.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

И @Игорь_ЕД верно пишет. Уже как два года я хожу только с рюкзаком. Ну или маленькая сумочка для документов и телефона, если на авто.
И рост мой 182. А колеги, которые выше - не жалуются, что все вокруг для низкорослых.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А может у вас мышцы ослабли? Такой рост не просто держать в равновесии. Равновесие держат мышцы спины, ППМ, мышцы живота. Если вы добились успехов в расслаблении мышц, то может и над укреплением подумать?


Я не только расслабляю, но и укрепляю по возможности. Только укрепление не очень идет. Если с поясницей это еще можно что-то по колдовать, то с шей напряг сразу приводит к головокружению, слабости, давлению, аритмии и все. В том, то и дело, что я сильно ограничен в упражнениях, т.к. любые нагрузки приводят к снижению кровообращения мозга и организм отказывается работать. Раньше еще 3 года назад я себя лучше чувствовал и тренировался, даже в горы лазил. Сами мышцы у меня в хорошем тонусе. Но позвонки держит связочный аппарат, а его не накачаешь, но постепенно разбалтывается, нестабильность увеличивает и этот процесс остановить очень трудно.


Колокол написал(а):


> И @Игорь_ЕД верно пишет. Уже как два года я хожу только с рюкзаком. Ну или маленькая сумочка для документов и телефона, если на авто.
> И рост мой 182. А колеги, которые выше - не жалуются, что все вокруг для низкорослых.


Колеги просто не болеют, вот и не жалуются. Дожил до 29 лет и не болел и не жаловался. Все проблемы с миром на 170 прихотят когда болячки появляются.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

Дома простой стул за столом с монитором. А на работе работаю стоя целый день. До этого опробовал конструкцию дома в течение нескольких месяцев, когда восстанавливался. Есть в какой-то теме фото моего такого рабочего места, которое было дома, а теперь на работе.

У программистов есть профессиональные болезни позвоночника. Связаны с поясницей - сидят и шеей - в ноутбуки. Так вот средство борьбы - массажисты в штате и массаж днем по кругу,  а к ноутбукам ставят мониторы с регулировкой по высоте. Кресла же не космос технологии, а более приземленные, но с валиком под поясницу и подголовником.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Я так понимаю вы с шей не мучаетесь, а только со спинами. Ну вот я пока до 2013 г. мучился только со спиной то был почти герой. А как голова стала кружится, сразу героизма по убавилась. А когда открылась аритмия, головокружение до рвоты - это когда целыми днями тебе тошнит и ревет, так сразу из героя в тряпочку и превратился. Так, что в моей болячки не все так просто. Вышел на улицу, в шеи защемило, где стоял, там и сел (хорошо если не упал). Я просто завидую тем у кого болит спина или стреляет только в ноги!


Колокол написал(а):


> Дома простой стул за столом с монитором. А на работе работаю стоя целый день. До этого опробовал конструкцию дома в течение нескольких месяцев, когда восстанавливался. Есть в какой-то теме фото моего такого рабочего места, которое было дома, а теперь на работе.
> 
> У программистов есть профессиональные болезни позвоночника. Связаны с поясницей - сидят и шеей - ноутбуки. Так вот средство борьбы - массажисты в штате и массаж днем по кругу,  а к ноутбукам ставят мониторы с регулировкой по высоте. Кресла же не космос технологии, а более приземленные, но с валиком под пояницу и подголовником.


Это я все уже давно проходил. Толку нет. Сел я на стул, за стол и за монитор, даже если я его выставлю по высоте, 30 минут сижу, в ноги стреляет, мышцы все скручивает. Сидеть со спазмом нельзя, т.к. если долго терпеть, то потом встанешь и будит хуже или ногам или голове.
Стоя такая же фигня. Стоять не могу больше 15 минут. Ноги превращаются в камень постепенно, да еще и прострелы начинаются. От любой статику у меня постепенно ощущение, что мышцы все устали и не держат просто. 
У меня просто не возможно поставить статику, вот и все. Её нет этой статики. У вас просто проблема не такая. У вас там грыжи. А у меня *нестабильность* это разное поверьте. Нестабильность это АД!
Так, что рад за вас, что вам удалось восстановиться. Но к сожалению не всем это удается. Все зависит от болячки.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, оно ведь по очереди. Вначале была поясница. Потом боль в грудном. Затем клинило шею. Просто я сразу это на форуме вычитал и ЛФК на три отдела делал и делаю.
Теперь вот и до коленей добрался, пока там не выскочило. Причем очень много инфы беру на заметку и от вас в частности (за это огромное спасибо),  и от Екатерины79,  которая оказалось,  что только видео находит, но ничего толком не делает сама.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Стоять не могу больше 15 минут.


Ну так оно и есть. Я стоял по 15 минут, а может и меньше. Стоял, потом отходил присесть, потом снова стоял 10 минут, потом лежал. Затем снова вставал. И так было долго! Но делал! Вы почитайте темы! Все такие. Из последнего прочитанного - "три раза мячик покатала попой, не помогло, бросила."  Черт, какие три раза? Месяцами можно катать без толку, пока не разберешься как правильно. А тут излечения ждут за три раза или после курса мильгаммы.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Александр_100, оно ведь по очереди. Вначале была поясница. Потом боль в грудном. Затем клинило шею. Просто я сразу это на форуме вычитал и ЛФК на три отдела делал и делаю.
> Теперь вот и до коленей добрался, пока там не выскочило. Причем очень много инфы беру на заметку и от вас в частности (за это огромное спасибо),  и от Екатерины79,  которая оказалось,  что только видео находит, но ничего толком не делает сама.


Не поверите. Я делаю упражнения. Регулярно по возможности. Я все рано не сдаюсь. И иногда лучше бывает даже самочувствие. Конечно я заболел в 2011г, потом до 2015 не очень занимался собою. Но с 2015 г я регулярно делаю гимнастику. Но статику не могу выставить к сожалению. Ну не все дело в силе мышц. Я уже всяко пробовал и закачивать не много и тянуть. Связки статику держат, а как их укрепить не очень понятно.
У вас какой тип тканей? Т.е. у меня например их можно сравнить с резинками. Бывает у некоторых более жесткие ткани и тогда у них статика проще идет. У меня очень жидкие ткани.
Я пробовал делать упражнения под наблюдением одного хорошего доктора, он прямо следил за позвонками моими. Я у него спрашиваю как делать упражнения. Вот он говорит. Понимаешь Саша - динамические упражнения тебе вредно, только больше нестабильность будит. А статически и вредно и полезно. Вот ты встал к примеру в позу, напряг спину, держишь - идет польза, потом раз позвонки поплыли, все с этого момента вредно уже. А как поймать этот момент когда они уже поплыли почти не реально. Т..к время от начала статики до сдвижки позвонков, оно разное. С нестабильностью очень трудно заниматься!


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, не знаю какие у меня ткани - понятия не имею кто выдает такие заключения. В 1ом классе был отобран на акробатику и год занимался, пока не сказали, что шахматист будет лучше. А после 9-го класса программирование и компьютер.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> @Александр_100,
> 
> Ну так оно и есть. Я стоял по 15 минут, а может и меньше. Стоял, потом отходил присесть, потом снова стоял 10 минут, потом лежал. Затем снова вставал. И так было долго! Но делал! Вы почитайте темы! Все такие. Из последнего прочитанного - "три раза мячик покатала попой, не помогло, бросила."  Черт, какие три раза? Месяцами можно катать без толку, пока не разберешься как правильно. А тут излечения ждут за три раза или после курса мильгаммы.


Вот примерно по такой методике я пробовал. Возможно недостаточно. Но я доводил до условно 30 минут стояния, а потом получал обострение и начинал все с начало через пару недель.
Моя вся сложность даже не в спине, а в голове. Т.е. ты довел до 30 минут стояния. Напрягаем мышцы тренируем, нацелены на излечение. А тебя раз головокружение, аритмия в какой-то момент уложили практически в кровать на 3 месяца и все! И все твои тренировки, попытки просто на ноль. После 3-х месяцев лежания, я себя поднял и даже посадил за руль и даже доехал до дачи и многое другое. 
Понимаете у меня нет стабильного прогресса только вверх! Я восстанавливаю себя до какого-то момент, а потом все проваливается единовременно в яму за неделю обычно и я ничего с этим не могу сделать. Обычно это зимой происходит.



Колокол написал(а):


> @Александр_100, не знаю какие у меня ткани - понятия не имею кто выдает такие заключения. В 1ом классе был отобран на акробатику и год занимался, пока не сказали, что шахматист будет лучше. А после 9-го класса программирование и компьютер.


Ну вот вы даже не знаете какие у вас ткани. А вес у вас какой с ростом 182?
Ткани это не диагноз. Это может сказать любой опытный массажист. Через их руки много людей проходит, они их руками чувствуют. Я тоже стал изучат некоторых знакомых трогать и понял в чем разница.
Сейчас определим какие у вас ткани. 
1) На сколько вы гибкий? Руки в замок за спиной можете соединить?
2) До пола руками с прямыми ногами? Сейчас наверное не надо. До болячки доставали?
3) На сколько больно тянуть мышцы. Т.е. жесткие ткани они плохо тянутся, но в них больше силы, чем в жидких.
4) Позвоночник прямой? Или есть избыточный лордоз, кифоз? У жестких тканей позвоночник более скруглен. С жидкими тканями позвоночник более прямой.
Я так подозреваю, что у вас скорее всего более твердые ткани в теле, т.к. обычно поступательное восстановление именно характерно таким тканям. А те у кого жидкие ткани и не стабильность, они мучаются долго, т.к. статику поставить крайне сложно.
Вы никогда не замечали, что одни люди как богатыри, а другие как вобла? Почему так? Это все типы ткани и генетика. Так вот если бы людям в школе давали бы такие справки про типы ткани и чем лучше заниматься в жизни, то проблем было бы у людей меньше.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, 


Александр_100 написал(а):


> 1) На сколько вы гибкий? Руки в замок за спиной можете соединить?


 легко. Делаю каждое утро. Правая снизу, левая сверху - было чуть туже. Расстянул.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> ) До пола руками с прямыми ногами? Сейчас наверное не надо. До болячки доставали?


 Доставал полностью ладонями. Сейчас не практикую. Сейчас достать до пола могу. Когда было плохо, то не мог и носки с трусами одеть. 


Александр_100 написал(а):


> 3) На сколько больно тянуть мышцы. Т.е. жесткие ткани они плохо тянутся, но в них больше силы, чем в жидких.


 Нормально тянусь. Почти сажусь на шпагат, но не ставлю целью сесть и ничего для этого не предпринимаю - не вижу смысла. 


Александр_100 написал(а):


> 4) Позвоночник прямой? Или есть избыточный лордоз, кифоз? У жестких тканей позвоночник более скруглен. С жидкими тканями позвоночник более прямой.


 прямой лордоз был. В моей теме есть фото 3х МРТ. В ближайшее время хочу сделать контроль МРТ. 
Вес 70кг. Плюс минус немного колеблется. Максимальный был 75кг за год до проблем, но не долго. Откатиллся моментом до 73кг и так его держал. 

Повторюсь. Был отобран на акробатику в 1ом классе, так как был гибкий. На руки встать могу до сих пор. 3 года не вставал, а этим летом рискнул - без проблем встал. Но не стремлюсь повторять - нет необходимости.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2018)

Значит ткани не сильно жесткие.
А как с тяжестями? Т.е. растяжка это одно. Сильно жидкие ткани в них силы малы. Т.е. их сколько не качай в тренажерке мышцы все рано больше не становятся и силы не особо прибавляется. Т.е. прибавляется сила, но не сильно.
Тело у меня тоже гибкое. У меня там 20-15% до шпагата не хватает и т.п. Только толку с этого, одни проблемы. Вес у меня 70 кг, только при росте 190 см.
А сколиоз есть? 
Нестабильности у вас нет?
МРТ это понятно. А рентген с функциональными пробами?
У меня еще сколиоз есть 2-й степени. И с этим я ничего сделать не могу к сожалению. Т.е. я не могу как не крути выставить ось позвоночника ровно, все равно есть искривления и это один из факторов, который не дает выставить статику.
Не знаю как у вас но у меня на статику даже влажность влияет и температура.
Вот к примеру выставил я ну хоть немного эту статику, вроде мышцы стоят. Пошел в ванной помылся, тело на мокло, температура изменилась и все сразу голова поехала, в ногу прострелило. Хоть не мойся. Не люблю воду. Она очень плохо мне на мышцы влияет.


----------



## Колокол (17 Авг 2018)

Сколиоз грудного есть. В тренажерку не ходил. Делаю все дома сам без каких-либо весов и утяжелений. Мышцы от каждодневных занятий подтянуты, но на качка никак не тяну и не вижу смысла за этим гнаться. 
Нестабильность не проверял. Не делал такого ренгена. Не было в нем необходимости. Была большая грыжа и о её влиянии не было сомнений.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> Сколиоз грудного есть. В тренажерку не ходил. Делаю все дома сам без каких-либо весов и утяжелений. Мышцы от каждодневных занятий подтянуты, но на качка никак не тяну и не вижу смысла за этим гнаться.
> Нестабильность не проверял. Не делал такого ренгена. Не было в нем необходимости. Была большая грыжа и о её влиянии не было сомнений.


В принципе все правильно. Я тоже также примерно занимаюсь. Но у меня грыжи маленькие и компрессии корешков не дают. А вот нестабильность есть к сожалению.
А на качка и не надо походить. Я спросил просто, чтобы понять типы тканей. Бывают люди, у которых просто от природы это. Т.е. его чуть чуть качнуть и он уже надувается. Там мышцы жесткие обычно, но сильные.

У вас я так понимаю когда грыжа появилась, был самый классический вариант, болела спина, конечности и т.п. Т.е. я к чему. Вас боль она ограничивала так? И вы постепенно стали восстанавливать. Боль постепенно стала проходить, движений стало больше.
В моем случаи у меня нет уже дивным давно боли в спине, нет толком ограничений так таковых. Тело может двигать в любых осях. Могу даже прыгать и бегать в принципе. Только не делаю этого. Бывают дни, когда позвонки стоят достаточно неплохо и не сильно шевелятся, в эти дни я ощущаю себя здоровым почти. А бывает на оборот, проснулся и начинается. Ночью мы спим себя не контролируем. Позвонок завалился, ты встаешь и весь день, а может и больше на смарку, это пока ты расслабишь все это, выправишь, потом уже сможешь заниматься. 
Нестабильность она характерна тем, что периодически сам себе мануальщик. Я правлю постоянно позвоночник. Потихоньку правлю. Да это больше разбалтывает. А как по другому. Она когда западает, то смысл терпеть боль. Когда не болит я не трогаю.
Еще про грыжи. Вы не думали о том, что все ваши упражнения это ну скажем 30% от всего эффекта восстановления??? Почему?
У меня есть несколько живых примеров людей у которых тоже были большие грыжи, они не пошли на операцию, но у них нет такой само организованности внутри и они не делают толком никакие упражнения.
И у них тоже прошло в принципе. Просто прошло само собой. Да это произошло у одного например через 3 года. Он просто по мере боли лежал и немного двигался. Вся его зарядка это ходить пешком была.
Самый элементарный способ снять с тела разрушительную нагрузку на длительный срок.


----------



## Колокол (18 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, я хотел вам подсказать, помочь и обратить внимание на то, что вы делаете не так. А свелось все к тому, что вы мне пытаетесь ставить  диагноз и объяснять, почему у меня получилось.
Ваша ситуация не уникальна и не экслюзивна. Выкидывайте это из головы. Перечитайте тему leo1980 - нестабильность в поянице, высокий рост, проблемы с шеей. Он справился за 3 года.
Я много что изменил в своем образе жизни. Так что не только ЛФК помогло. Помогло все вместе в разных долях. А может что-то даже является лишним, но поди и разбери, что лишнее. Да и зачем? Ведь получилось. Просто продолжаю начатое, почитываю форум, узнаю что-то новое, беру на заметку и пробую.

Совет. Разберитесь с весом. Если вы не можете его набрать, то проблема в гормонах и неправильном питании. Изучите эту тему. Мне попадалась инфа о том, что проблема недобора веса не менее важная и трудная, чем ожирение.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Авг 2018)

@Колокол, _Так что не только ЛФК помогло. Помогло все вместе в разных долях. А может что-то даже является лишним, но поди и разбери, что лишнее. Да и зачем? _
В том то и дело, что формулы для излечения универсальной не существует. Я также как и все пытаюсь, делаю что-то и даже достигаю результатов. У кого-то получается вылечиться, у кого-то нет. 
Я примерно даже знаю как себя вылечить. Но я уже писал в одной теме, что это не от меня зависит.
Я вот с 13 июля забросил работу и уехал на дачу, вот уже пошел второй месяц я живу на даче без нервов, без суеты, так и самочувствие пошло на улучшение. Я даже там по мелочи занимаюсь чем-то.
А тут жена с детьми у ехала в город на неделю, там всякие прививки детям надо ставить и т.п., так мне вообще хорошо стало. Я себе сразу режим физической активности, питания, отдыха и очень медленно, но все начинает улучшаться. 
Мне бы так года 3-5 остаться в покое от всего этого кошмара работы, суеты и т.п. и заняться собою и я смогу себя вылечить.
Но вся проблема в том, что я не могу жить так долго в покое. Сейчас осенью все придется вернуть на старые рельсы. И многое уже не получается выполнять для себя, для здоровья. И опять оно начнет разрушаться дальше.
Не знаю может у некоторых получается режим отдыха и работы, у меня нет. 
Вы сколько за компом в сутки работаете?????
Для меня чтобы реально заработать нужно по 10 часов не меньше. С моей работой, где то густо то пусто. Т.е. несколько месяцев густо, хапаешь работу, а потом пусто. Вот и перегрузка. А куда деваться. Строительство дело сезонное.
Еще очень сильно на меня влияет климат. Пока был здоровый, не замечал. А сейчас Сибирская зимя для меня это проклятье. У вас там в Европе такого нет просто. А у нас и -40 бывает. А -25 - это обычная температура зимой. 
А у меня когда ты выходишь на улицу зимой дома +25, а на улице -25, все сразу головокружение начинается, потом прошелся привык к морозу, зашел в магазин или домой, там опять тепло, бац тебя опять накрыло. Как с этим бороться?????
Я даже купил себе такие пластины с подогревом от аккумулятора. Выходишь включаешь и греешь себе одежду, чтобы как бы устроить декомпрессию тепловую. По типа как водолазы когда на поверхность поднимаются, то не сразу, а этапами. Работает, не поверите. Но это такая заморочка!!!!! Проще на улицу зимой не ходить!

С весом у меня просто обмен веществ работает в очень активном режиме. Все сгорает!
С питанием я уже много экспериментов ставил. Питаюсь я нормально сейчас. Те продукты, которые мне не шли я уже выбросил их из рациона.
На гормоны я не ходил сдавать. Да и если сдать и окажется что нужно принимать гормоны, то не буду, т.к. зачем организм себе портить.
Для меня бы климат поменять на более теплый и остаться в покое от всего этого шума гама, работы и т.п. и я вылечусь. Но к сожалению это не возможно!

У нас и в течении суток даже летом температура воздуха колеблется сильно. Днем +30, как солнце село, так сразу +8, а в сентябре итого ниже -5. Я как солнце садится, так сразу прячусь. Города, они конечно держат немного температуру, бетона много. А за городом на природе, там сразу печку топи или обогреватель и сиди. А то чуть мышцы охладишь, так все сразу спазм.
Вон мой брат переехал в Сочи жить, как-то приезжал в гости. У него таких проблем с позвоночником нет. Но тем не менее умудрился шейку подморозить вечером, спазм получить. А отвык от Сибирского климата организм. У них там перепадов нет таких. Там днем +30, ночью +25. Красота!
Я пока к сожалению не могу туда переехал жить. А так может и по лучше было самочувствие.


----------



## Колокол (18 Авг 2018)

Если сделать машину времени, то можно вернуться назад. Поэтому нужно либо выкинуть эту дурь с головы, либо сесть и делать машину времени. А рассказывать всё время историю, что если будет машина времени, я вернусь назад и всё исправлю - бесполезная трата времени. Всё просто. Мешает климат и смена его сделает вас здоровым человеком? Собрали вещи и уехали в другой регион. Даже страну менять не нужно - климатических поясов в России на любой вкус и цвет! Мешает работа - меняйте на ту, которая не будет мешать. Сами ведь пишите - работа сезонная, значит есть время на переквалификацию. Любую! Это отговорки или объективные причины?

Я не предлагаю принимать гормоны. А попытаться понять почему не получается набрать вес. Я сам не глотаю никаких таблеток. Очень редко пил их и до больницы. А в неврологии так напичкали, что мало не показалось.

Два года как перешел на стандартный рабочий режим: С 9:00 до вечера. Стараюсь нынче заканчивать с 18 до 19. Иногда плохо получается. До проблем со спиной стабильно до 21 - 22 в режиме нон-стоп и почти без выходных. Отпуск на 2 недели только с прошлого лета начал себе позволять.


----------



## Екатерина79 (18 Авг 2018)

Да уж, извините, Александр, что так дернула Вас..... Конечно у каждого свои заморочки в состоянии тела, не знала что у Вас так сложно... но желаю найти свой путь выздоровления! Как-то может приспособиться к работе правильно с восстановлением...

Александр, а вы не читали книгу о восстановлении Власова ? Сейчас нет времени искать интернет-книгу его о восстановлении, его болезни .... найдите, почитайте... мне понравилось ... 




Нужно тренировать организм тепло-холод разумно... я тоже мерзлячка , но приучаю себя к перепадам температур, пить прохладное, есть мороженое, есть холодные из холодильника салата и раздеваюсь чтоб жарко не было , без лишнего утепление, все разумно... тренируем организм к температурам, закаляемся, спим с открытыми формочками и пр Почитайте его - он об этом пишет и у него похожее с вами состояние в чем-то

Но конечно есть но - горло закалять здоровое нужно без увеличенных лимфоузлов на шее  это отдельная тема


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Авг 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> Если сделать машину времени, то можно вернуться назад. Поэтому нужно либо выкинуть эту дурь с головы, либо сесть и делать машину времени. А рассказывать всё время историю, что если будет машина времени, я вернусь назад и всё исправлю - бесполезная трата времени. Всё просто. Мешает климат и смена его сделает вас здоровым человеком? Собрали вещи и уехали в другой регион. Даже страну менять не нужно - климатических поясов в России на любой вкус и цвет! Мешает работа - меняйте на ту, которая не будет мешать. Сами ведь пишите - работа сезонная, значит есть время на переквалификацию. Любую! Это отговорки или объективные причины?
> 
> Я не предлагаю принимать гормоны. А попытаться понять почему не получается набрать вес. Я сам не глотаю никаких таблеток. Очень редко пил их и до больницы. А в неврологии так напичкали, что мало не показалось.
> 
> Два года как перешел на стандартный рабочий режим: С 9:00 до вечера. Стараюсь нынче заканчивать с 18 до 19. Иногда плохо получается. До проблем со спиной стабильно до 21 - 22 в режиме нон-стоп и почти без выходных. Отпуск на 2 недели только с прошлого лета начал себе позволять.


Уехать? Легко сказать. А семью трое детей бросить? Взять их с собою. Тут в городе много бабушек, дедушек, хоть есть кому помогать. А там что? Болячка сразу не исчезнет и будишь мучиться еще больше! Я все прекрасно трезво оценил, могу я переехать или не могу переехать. Больше никаких причин. Жил бы я один, так уже давно бы экспериментировал. Но Я не хочу так все бросать. Я не из тех кто с начало завел, а потом бросил. Раз завел, значит обязан довести детей до 18 лет.
Про вес я примерно знаю. У меня фактически щитовидная железа так работает. Это мне уже говорили некоторые врачи. Глушить её гормонами, как-то желания нет.
Вот у меня такой же график с 8 и пока не уснешь. Вот по этому мы и болеем. А вы говорите, что сидение за компьютером не может так разрушать позвоночник. Еще как может!
2 недели это мало. У меня тоже за 10 лет ни разу отпуска не было. Все хватит. С этого года я ввел себе правило. Отпуск у меня 2 месяца теперь! Я вот уже месяц отдохнул, так совсем другим человеком начинаю становиться. У меня все рано работа от выработки. Я зарабатываю столько сколько сделаю.
Так, что раз я не могу уехать, не могу много чего. Так хоть отдыхать нужно долго, чтобы эффект был больше.





Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Нужно тренировать организм тепло-холод разумно... я тоже мерзлячка , но приучаю себя к перепадам температур, пить прохладное, есть мороженое, есть холодные из холодильника салата и раздеваюсь чтоб жарко не было , без лишнего утепление, все разумно... тренируем организм к температурам, закаляемся, спим с открытыми формочками и пр Почитайте его - он об этом пишет и у него похожее с вами состояние в чем-то


Ну не знаю, не знаю. Если еще и закалять, то я тогда совсем работать не смогу! Лучше я в тепле буду сидеть и буду хоть немного работоспособен. 
Закалка это издевательство над организмом я считаю. Зачем приспосабливаться к каким-то условиям, если лучше поменять эти условия обитания. Я просто пробовал и водой холодной облеваться. Очень пожалел потом. Я в речку та залез на даче в жару +30 градусов, потом 4 дня мучился защемило в пояснице, ноги просто хоть отрежь было.
Я считаю толку закаляться нет. Почему? Ну я живу в этом климате в конце концов 36 лет. Я должен быть уже закаленный. В 20 мы с парнями в бане парились и в снег ныряли и все нормально было! А тут вдруг в 36 лет мне закалки не хватает. Это все фигня. Просто чем старше организм, тем он хуже вот эти перепады переносит и все. И тут ничего не сделаешь.
Мороженное я не ем! У меня с него сразу расстройство. Я вообще молочные продукты не ем. Разве, что сыр. Они вызывают расстройство живота. И не надо писать, что ты попробуй там всякие таблетки, что улучшить переваривания молока. Нет! Молочка для меня вредна! Так молочка которая сильно активная. Та, что глубокой переработки типа сыра и то не всякого, то можно.


----------



## Екатерина79 (18 Авг 2018)

Александр, главное спокойствие . Не переживайте так. Хотя писать легко   и говорить, но что делать - разумно как-то пытайтесь разобраться в своем организме . Может к доктору на консультацию. Желаю только не падать духом, терпения и сил! Берегите себя, оздоравливайтесь ради детишек и жены... находите себе время ради них же , удачи Вам ....


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Авг 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Александр, главное спокойствие . Не переживайте так. Хотя писать легко   и говорить, но что делать - разумно как-то пытайтесь разобраться в своем организме . Может к доктору на консультацию. Желаю только не падать духом, терпения и сил! Берегите себя, оздоравливайтесь ради детишек и жены... находите себе время ради них же , удачи Вам ....


Да я так и делаю. У меня конечно эмоциональный характер. Он в какой-то степени мне и не дает восстановить. Я еще больше борюсь с самим собою периодически. Борюсь с тем, чтобы не спешить, потихоньку, не нервничать. Вот сейчас уже месяц, я практически спокоен. Перестал материться, стал лучше.
У меня достаточно нервная работа. По мимо того, что просто нужно запроектировать, что-то есть всякие проверяющие органы, экспертизы, заказчики со своими хотелками. Да плюс у нас ответственность. Короче тумаки получаем не слабо. Разрушает меня не только сидение на стуле так таковое, а еще и сама работа. Т.е. её психологическая составляющая. Я к тому, что бывает работа более спокойная у людей, они не нагревают себе лишний раз мозги. А у меня не разу не так. Те кто также примерно работает поймут. Я раньше всегда считал, что это ерунда, что психологически я могу вынести, что угодно. А оказалось нет. Это сильно влияет на тебя. И тут люди разные бывают с разной энергетикой. Одни более сильные, умеют поставить заслонку и быть невозмутимым. А другие как я срываются легко и при этом теряют энергию, а потом болеют.
Кстати восстановление оно тоже зависит от этого. Зависит от того, на сколько у тебя энергетика сильная. У меня от природы слабая. Я никогда не любил большое количество людей, большие города и т.п. Это все оно высасывает с меня энергию, я это ощущаю! 

Я гораздо лучше себя чувствую в лесу! Если бы сейчас мне удалось хоть чуть, чуть восстановить, смочь физически работать больше чем я могу, я бы бросил этот город к чертям. Завел бы пасеку и занимался бы медом. Это тихая спокойная работа без нервов. Мед нашего региона очень ценится. У нас хороший мед. Есть знакомые не плохо зарабатывают на меде. 
Не тем я делом занимаюсь. Не та эта работа. Но поздно понял к сожалению. А сейчас так просто все поменять не могу. Здоровье не позволяет!

@Екатерина79, Спасибо за поддержку! 



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Александр, а вы не читали книгу о восстановлении Власова ? Сейчас нет времени искать интернет-книгу его о восстановлении, его болезни .... найдите, почитайте... мне понравилось ...


Я раньше читал такие вещи. Но потом поменял своё мировоззрение об этих которые с начало себя сломали при помощи спорта, а потом восстанавливали типа.
Я все понимаю конечно. Но тут самый главный вопрос. Зачем нужно было вообще этим спортом заниматься? Спорт не полезен, я это знал еще до болезни. 
Но самое главное тут нельзя сравнивать! Одно дело восстанавливать проектировщика, который сидел по 12 часов за компом годами и разрушил позвоночник и спортсмена который тренировался всю жизнь.
Спортсмену при ПРОЧИХ РАВНЫХ УСЛОВИЯХ восстановиться проще, чем проектировщику. Спортсмен он двигается, мышцы работают, просто нужно поменять режим тренировки и упражнения.
А проектировщику - "дохлой селедки" нужно все с нуля начинать. Это сложнее, когда ты вообще не в курсе, что такое упражнения и тренировка.  Да у спортсмена понятно проблемы будут по хлеще чем у проектировщика. Но я говорю - при прочих равных условиях.
Что я не находил видео, в котором бы проектировщик с 25 летнем стажем сидячей работы, имеющим позвонковые грыжи, нестабильность, сколиоз, синдром ПА вдруг занялся спортом и восстановился. Бросил, свою чертову работу и стал спортсменом. Таких видео не снимаю почему-то. Снимают только вот этих спортсменов, да еще и тяжелоатлетов в основном - Власова, Дикуля и т.п. А почему? Да потому, что нет таких людей скорее всего.


----------



## Екатерина79 (18 Авг 2018)

" И тут люди разные бывают с разной энергетикой. Одни более сильные, умеют поставить заслонку и быть невозмутимым. А другие как я срываются легко и при этом теряют энергию, а потом болеют.
Кстати восстановление оно тоже зависит от этого. Зависит от того, на сколько у тебя энергетика сильная. У меня от природы слабая. Я никогда не любил большое количество людей, большие города и т.п. Это все оно высасывает с меня энергию, я это ощущаю! "
____________________

 Да, поэтому лучше не распыляться , чтобы самого себя не разрушать итого слабый организм, а брать где-то эту энергию - любимое дело для себя любимого хоть 15 мин. Начать с малого. Перерыв в работе делать успокоиться чай с лимончиком, например, попить или др успокоиться.... может перед сном ванну принять или душ - что вам подходит... Чтоб напряжение внутренние снимать для начала ...

напряжение когда накапливается внутреннее - потом выходит наружу - распыляемся...вовремя просто отвлечься хотя бы на 5-10 мин может в удобном кресле посидеть или др Научиться отдыхать нужно периодически .а не загонять себя как лошадь... от этого думаю наши проблемы - в том числе


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я пробовал делать упражнения под наблюдением одного хорошего доктора, он прямо следил за позвонками моими. Я у него спрашиваю как делать упражнения. Вот он говорит. Понимаешь Саша - динамические упражнения тебе вредно, только больше нестабильность будит. А статически и вредно и полезно. Вот ты встал к примеру в позу, напряг спину, держишь - идет польза, потом раз позвонки поплыли, все с этого момента вредно уже. А как поймать этот момент когда они уже поплыли почти не реально. Т..к время от начала статики до сдвижки позвонков, оно разное. С нестабильностью очень трудно заниматься!


Может ерунду напишу. Не обессудьте. Попробовать упражнения делать лёжа в кровати. Лежишь, сосредоточился на какой-либо мышце, напряг её, расслабил, и т.д. Я сейчас так тренирую мышцы живота. Также пытаюсь натренировать ППМ, просто лёжа поднимаю прямую ногу. Не знаю, на сколько это будет эффективно. То есть моя мысль - искать наиболее безопасные позы для упражнений. От упражнений отказываться не стоит, поскольку слабые мышцы способствую увеличению нестабильности. Может и для шеи можно придумать безопасные упражнения, типа лёжа и в статике на сопротивление. Главное - постепенность.


----------



## Екатерина79 (20 Авг 2018)

Да, согласна ! Я с этого и начинала - в моей теме если покопаться - можно найти такой период  затылком в подушку можно упираться ( напряжение), после расслабление... так несколько раз. Потом наоборот можно приподнять чуть голову или скручивание шеи вниз - глянуть как будто на пальцы ног  отличное упражнение... либо на коврике так с руками по бокам скручиваемся с шеей и-грудью вниз ... Можно , лежа на кровати, чуть две ноги ,тянув мыски, пытаться как будто поднимать, ощущая работу и-пресса я так в последнее время люблю делать, когда лежу ,например  Голову повернуть немного влево на 45 градусов наверное и тоже попытаться поднять голову или скрутиться в шее  потом просто покатать затылок из стороны в сторону, пальчиками рук промассировать , вниз вверх поднимать голову как бы лежа на подушке ,глядя глаза в нужную сторону и также из стороны в сторону ...можно даже покрутить голову на подушке - глазами делаем полукруг или круг с головой ... Извиняюсь - излагать на телефоне очень сложно, печатать... я кучу упражнений уже изучила и сама придумала ушами шевелить можно. Упражнение для глаз и лица можно делать Много упражнений в кровати можно делать - было бы желание  грудь - сжимать ладошки перед грудью и-потом глубоко вдыхать - поднимать грудную клетку и потом выдыхать  поясничку вниз прижать и обратно... Ягодички сжимать и разжимать.  По одной ноге поочередно поднимать голени, напрягая колени и вытягивая носок ...сжимать ноги вместе вытянутые и расслабляться... Много могу написать - просто долго печатать и неудобно


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Авг 2018)

Вот интересные упражнения для мышц шеи и некоторые из них делаются лёжа 



С гирей Александру делать не советую.


----------



## Екатерина79 (20 Авг 2018)

Лежа да - я это все делаю - хорошо!

Статику руками тоже делаю и-стало намного лучше ! Так что делать нужно умеренно и если нужно отдых полный до расслабления мышц во временном интервале и-может месяц даже, потом по новой 

Я люблю этого тренера 






Потом Александру нужно ладошки на голову и мышцы пощупать в каком состояния и исходя из этого можно даже лежа - положить ладошку или пальцы на то место или мышцу и с этим утяжелением не знаю с помощью глаз или бровей мышцей этой управлять разрабатывать и массаж  но в любом случае общее лфк делать нужно - тело как единое целое все же . Может банька, если возможно


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Может ерунду напишу. Не обессудьте. Попробовать упражнения делать лёжа в кровати. Лежишь, сосредоточился на какой-либо мышце, напряг её, расслабил, и т.д. Я сейчас так тренирую мышцы живота. Также пытаюсь натренировать ППМ, просто лёжа поднимаю прямую ногу. Не знаю, на сколько это будет эффективно. То есть моя мысль - искать наиболее безопасные позы для упражнений. От упражнений отказываться не стоит, поскольку слабые мышцы способствую увеличению нестабильности. Может и для шеи можно придумать безопасные упражнения, типа лёжа и в статике на сопротивление. Главное - постепенность.


Да нет не ерунда! Я согласен. Я так тоже делаю зимой когда совсем плохо. Оно - эти упражнения все такая "зараза" если честно! Можно месяц делать одни и те же упражнения и все хорошо, прогресс идет. А потом в один прекрасный момент раз и все, не могу делать именно это упражнение. Т.е. делаю и сразу дико обостряется, прямо срубает с ног. Приходится менять, что-то, искать другие упражнения и так пока опять не будит обострение. 

Нет вы не подумайте, я делаю все в пределах небольшой дозы. Т.е. вроде делаешь упражнения в том же режиме как и раньше, без фанатизма. Причем иногда время пройдет и потом можно опять это упражнение делать с ново и оно не будит обострять.

Вот к примеру я делал отжимания от пола, потом в какой-то момент у меня от них голова стала кружится просто хоть падай. Я бросил. Пробовал их начинать через год, та же штука. А сейчас например делаю снова по 10 раз утром и не кружится. Причем я начинал с одного, за 2 недели до 10 раз довел. Но я не исключаю, что в один прекрасный момент мне организм поставит запрет на это упражнение. Она нестабильность тем и не хороша. Т.е. я так понимаю там запал позвонок на одну сторону, вот болит левая нога неделю, потом следующую неделю там что-то хрустнуло, правая нога стала болеть, левая не болит, здоровая.

@Екатерина79, @Игорь_ЕД, Я тут еще одну штуку открыл, после которой состояние улучшается, довольно не плохо! Вы же все знаете, что нужно начинать со стопы. Т.е. в интернете есть видео, где один доктор показывает как можно вылечить позвоночник через стопы. Там правда он предлагает катать теннисный мячик. Я зимой пробовал мячиком - фигня полная оказалось! А тут я поскольку работу временно забросил, живу на даче, лето еще не закончилось, я начал ходить босиком. Хожу босиком по участку, хожу каждый день на речку босиком по речным камушкам. С начало было очень больно ходить, потом через пару недель я привык уже и стало все лучше. Сейчас уже прямо могу почти свободно медленно ходить. И тут я обнаружил очень интересную взаимосвязь. Босиком не стреляет в ноги практически! Голова может кружится, но не сильно. Иду 1 км босиком нормально, потом одеваю обувь, начинает в ногу стрелять. Опять снимаю, она постепенно успокаивается. Причем я заметил, что чем круче у тебя обувь (толще подошва, тем хуже твоему позвоночнику). Я давно в принципе зимой хожу в летних кроссовках по причине того, что в зимних просто ноги дико  болят. Но я не думал, что все плохо так! Сел за руль, проехал 100 км босиком. И надо же в ногу не прострелило. Это же в первые за 6 лет такая штука. Я даже немного удивляет этому!
Короче жизнь в лесу, тайге (на даче) она помогает. Только, нужно максимально использовать все, что там на природе есть.
Не нужно ходить большие расстояния. Нужно ходить эффективно! В городе так не получается. Ты идешь куда-то конкретно. А там я хожу сложные маршруты, но эффективные. Т.е. 5 км например маршрут. 1,5 км по речнику, потом через речку, потом лесная дорога по траве, потом грунтовая - одел обувь - 2 км в обуви, потом опять снял прошел по полю босиком и т.п. Причем ты как бы идешь не постоянно, а то сел, то постоял, т.е. ощущаешь, что организм просит. Никакого напряга. Н нужно доводить до усталости или напряжения каких либо мышц. Но при этом не нужно только идти. Нужно еще наклоняться, сгибаться, сидеть и т.п. Т.е. получается такая прогулка с использование разных мышц.

Такая прогулка реально эффективнее чем вообще все упражнения, которые мы можем придумать и найти в интернете! Нужно, чтобы тело максимально работало и при этом без перегрузки, без тяжестей.
Не нужны никакие особые упражнения. Это можно сравнить с тем, как ты ходишь по лесу и собираешь грибы и ягоды. Не знаю. Может быть кто-то не поймет. Но за 6 лет это пока самое эффективное, что я придумал в качестве гимнастики. Мне с этого лучше. Но нужно лето, хорошую погоду и отсутствие внешних раздражителей.

Я свою проблему вижу уже так. Почему мне лучше босиком? Все правильно. Статика у меня сорвана, ткани очень жидкие от природы. И любая нагрузка на тело она сразу приводит к обострению. Причем обувь это тоже по сути нагрузка. Т.е. обувь она через стопу, мышцы ног воздействует на позвоночник. У тех у кого ткани по жесче и они более здоровые это воздействие обуви компенсируется где-то в теле. Т.е. какая-то мышца напряглась больше в спине и позвонки не защемили нервы. А в моем случаи ничего не держится. 
Я теперь понимаю. Я иду в обуви и я сам себя продолжаю разрушать. Каждый шаг в обуви вредный для меня. Т.к. компенсачии по сути у меня нет в теле. Стопа неправильно напряглась и сразу это через мышцы ног напрягло мышцы спины, а там раз и позвонки поехали, обострение.
Чем дальше, тем я больше узнаю и удивляюсь и понимаю, что вернуть ничего нельзя. Обвувь за 30 лет жизни испортила стопы, а значит и деформировала все тело.
Т.е. в принципе нужно ходить босиком, дальше пожизненно, тогда можно надеяться на какое-то может небольшое излечение в течении 3-5 лет, а может и больше.
И я ничего не могу сделать, чтобы дети не повторили все, что со мною произошло. Дочи 11 лет у неё уже сколиоз 1 степени. Ну носили мы всю её жизнь эти безконечные стельки, ходили без конца к ортопеду и толку??? Все рано уже сколиоз. А главное спазм в шеи после сидения в школе. Это первый звонок. У неё будит проблема с шеей - это факт! Социум её разрушает просто на глазах.
1. Нельзя сидеть детям в школе.
2. Всю обувь в мусорку, ходим только босиком.
Но это же не реально! И жить нужно не здесь, где зима.
Человек создал себе типа комфортные условия для проживания вроде как (не надо бегать с копьем и ловить мясо), но при этом мы сами себя уничтожаем. И сидячий образ жизни и обувь и еще многое другое - это все уничтожение самого себя. Люди вы глупы! В человеке все заложено не плохо. Просто нужно жить совсем не так как мы живем!
Почему обувь в магазинах для всех людей не делают анатомической? Так, чтобы поддерживат правильную стопу. А в итоге получается ты всегда разнашиваешь обувь. Так это просто дико вредно. *Т.к. при разнашивании будит, что-то среднее, частично обувь под стопу, а частино стопа и позвоночник под обувь! *И почему это никто не сказал лет 25 назад.
Когда ты сам путем эксперемента вдуруг обнаружил, что если ходить только босиком в течении недели, то можно добиться успеха в лечении позвоночника больше, чем за 6 лет мучения.

Как правильно ходить.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (30 Авг 2018)

Интересно поставить вопрос, как правильно ходить, если ноги разной длины. После детской травмы у меня одна нога короче другой на 1.5 см. В итоге у меня походка на чуть-чуть согнутых в коленях ногах. Вероятно согнутость в одной ноге больше чем в другой, и это компенсирует разность их длины. Наверное это усиливает нагрузку на мышцы ног.


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Авг 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Интересно поставить вопрос, как правильно ходить, если ноги разной длины. После детской травмы у меня одна нога короче другой на 1.5 см. В итоге у меня походка на чуть-чуть согнутых в коленях ногах. Вероятно согнутость в одной ноге больше чем в другой, и это компенсирует разность их длины. Наверное это усиливает нагрузку на мышцы ног.


Стельку поставить на одну стопу, чтобы выровнить длину ног. А почему вы не носите стельку? 1,5 см это очень много!
Но в любом случаи из видео получается вывод такой, что обувь в целом это очень вредная штука для человечества. Отталкивание стопой не происходит из-за обуви фактически. Причем чем толще подошва, тем все хуже. Т.е. стопа должна гнуться, а она не гнется в зимних тяжелых ботинках. Я давно заметил, что не могу ходить в зимних ботинках, у меня в них обострение. Зимой хожу в кроссовках. А теперь вообще все плохо. Ходить максимум можно в легкой обуви, с тонкой подошвой, где стопа могла бы отрабатывать полностью. Поэтому хождение по речнику в течении нескольких недель и принесли прогресс, в лечении, который я не видел ни разу за 6 лет. Стопа стала гнуться. Пока не будишь правильно ходить ничего не вылечишь. Это уже становится фактом. 











Вот здесь Антон рассказывает как должны напрягаться и расслабляться мышцы при ходьбе. Я стал прямо рукой контролировать. У меня как раз вариант толчка и ягодицей и передней поверхностью бедра, короче две мышцы рвут друг друга. А как отключить мышцу ноги в момент когда нога толкается, пока не совсем понятно Мне кажется она всегда напряжена. Но мне кажется это будит происходить, если толкаться правильно. Т.е. делать перекат стопы и отталкиваться пальцами. В этом и есть скорее всего изюминка проблемы.
А потом я стал смотреть у других людей. А они все так ходят не правильно похоже! *Это легко определяется. Идете и кладете руку на переднюю поверхность бедра и контролируете сокращение бедра в момент когда нога сзади. Так вот она не расслабляется когда сзади!* Кроме детей. Ребенок 4 года ходит правильно. У него стопа работает еще.
На зиму нужно валенки покупать! В мусорку все эти тракторные ботинки! Валенки зимой это единственный выход! Почему? Потому, что они более менее гибкие. Их нужно чуть-чуть разносить и они будут работать так как захочет твоя нога.

Вот он здесь рисует на стопе как её нужно правильно нагружать. 






Но мне кажется в обуви с толстой подошкой это просто не реально сделать. Она не будит просто гуться.
А вот видео интерсное. И снятно довольно просто и забавно. Но в этом есть смысл.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (31 Авг 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Стельку поставить на одну стопу, чтобы выровнить длину ног. А почему вы не носите стельку? 1,5 см это очень много!


Года два назад был у ортопеда на приёме. Беспокоила тогда небольшая усталость при ходьбе. Я спросил у него на счёт стелек. Тем более, у меня плоскостопие. Он мне сказал, что ничего не надо. У меня организм приспособился к разной длине ног и произошла компенсация.  А вот сейчас, когда ослабли мышцы, понял, что компенсация не всегда срабатывает. И вследствие слегка кривого таза стали образовываться на спине триггерные точки. То слева, то справа. Я их изводил теннисным мячиком.


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Авг 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД,
Ну правильно. Но они все рано появляются и будут появляться, организм пытается заблокировать это состояние.
Может ортопед и прав. А может и нет. Не знаю даже. С одной стороны охота все исправить. Но с другой стороны, а не будит ли вам хуже если начать все исправлять. Если хуже нам, кому 30-40 лет, когда что-то там исправляем. Лучше бы не исправляли я иногда думаю. А в более зрелом возрасти, там и подавно может не стоит. Но я бы конечно рискнул и сам себе бы проставку сделал, в виде обычных стелек, положил бы их немного больше в тот ботинок, где короче нога и походил, проверил бы какой эффект будит. Если поплохеет, то может и не стоит продолжать. А если будит нормально, то может так и надо.
1,5 см. Можно сделать проставку 0,7 см например для опыта. Я вас не призываю конечно, т.к. я сам не всегда правильно поступаю со своими идеями лечения. Но у меня просто такой характер.


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Екатерина79, @Игорь_ЕД, Я тут еще одну штуку открыл, после которой состояние улучшается, довольно не плохо! Вы же все знаете, что нужно начинать со стопы.


не могла зайти на форум, не до этого было - был переезд из лесу и подготовка к школе) позднее все внимательно почитаю... А так да, согласна с ног лучше начинать или с головы) или то там, то там по-тихоньку в совокупности и посередке : ) и так все подтягивать, все мышцы в порядок приводить) тонкая работа почти минная)


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я теперь понимаю. Я иду в обуви и я сам себя продолжаю разрушать. Каждый шаг в обуви вредный для меня. Т.к. компенсачии по сути у меня нет в теле. Стопа неправильно напряглась и сразу это через мышцы ног напрягло мышцы спины, а там раз и позвонки поехали, обострение.
> Чем дальше, тем я больше узнаю и удивляюсь и понимаю, что вернуть ничего нельзя. Обвувь за 30 лет жизни испортила стопы, а значит и деформировала все тело.


конечно я не знаю вашего тела, но думаю стопы тут не причем , кроме мышц тугих , которые снизу подтягивать могут позвонки.... вот их и нужно в мягкое эластичное состояние привести, чтобы не тянуло , не стягивало, не дергало и пр То есть не должно быть фиброза, резины...

у моей дочки тоже сколиоз уже - вот купила матрас средней жесткости ортопедический, гимнастику делаем , мышцы укрепляем + бассейн у них в школе и еще водить доп буду скорее, и хореография плюс... За год буду наблюдать. Но сказали что может и всю жизнь со сколиозом 1 степени можно ходить, главное чтоб не было хуже, наблюдать нужно ... ужас... Она стройная и гибкая - поэтому ее и взяли на хореографию - сказали такие нам и нужны) Но вот тоже боюсь.. Хотя у самой был как понимаю такой же сколиоз 1 степени но до 30 лет ничего не беспокоило и визуально ровно и только после тяжестей рухнула и перегрузки ) по глупости...
Так вот бегаю запрещаю планшеты , телефоны и вечно поправляю осанку ей, подушку под спину и лежа кладу на живот на разгрузку) впереди школа - куча книг и рабочих тетрадей ( 2 класс), заказал уже второй комплект учебников , чтобы не таскать... будет только рабочие тетради носить с другими вещами) Ортопед говорит спинку нужно укреплять и пресс все равно, если на хореографию ходим... вот укрепляем как зубы почистить приучаю по-тихоньку по-немного делаем упражнения

а еще массаж ей делаю)))) щупаю мышцы , пальцами наблюдаю - как раз она левша и именно слева порой мышцы как бы чуть больше поработавшие - и их мягко поглажу) и так теперь ребенку буду массировать мышцы наблюдать) конечно проф массаж нужен - сказали почему-то тонизирующий наоборот... еще корректор осанки сказали купить для того чтобы приучилась спинку ровно держать - по чуть одевать и время увеличивать , для профилактики.. думаю и себе такой куплю .. сейчас скину видео)) как девушка со сколиозом красивая объясняет...


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (1 Сен 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> если на хореографию ходим... вот укрепляем


Помню в далёком детстве у меня был эпизод с посещением нескольких занятий по хореографии. Там в начале урока всегда идут упражнения у станка на растяжку и укрепление мышц. Вам самое то. Потом можно будет перейти на бальные танце (тоже в детстве ходил). Они хорошо укрепляют осанку.


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Сен 2018)




----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Сен 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, да , вот мы в том году ходили - первый год.. но так как был первый класс в школе, болели частенько, пропускали... но сказали, что дочка многому научилась и догнала чему детки умели , которые там в 1 классе занимались в детской школе искусств ( были совмещенные 2 занятия с 1 классом) .. те девочки ходили уже 3 или 4-ый год с их слов.. Вот второй год будет дочка ходить -- буду наблюдать... ей нравится очень и там опытный хороший в возрасте уже хореограф... под музыку концертмейстера они там конечно у станка работают, растяжки, укрепление спинки и пресса - все есть. в этом году наверное 3 раза в неделю уже будет у нас.. у девочек 1 класса 3 раза было... Так понимаю мы во второй пойдем уже с теми же девочками в списке... ее хвалят, но в силу леворукости путает частенько лево-право - путала, и немного внимательности нужно поболее... внимательность нужно в учебе вырабатывать и в танцах.. Танцуют там , выступают тоже конечно.. но мы так как первый год ходили , то не ходили на сцену - адаптация и попривыкнуть нужно ж...Хотела сказать , что хореограф опытный - это хорошо для начала.. а там посмотрим...


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Сен 2018)

Мы незаметно для себя тему Егора забили сообщениями)


----------



## StanMelker (3 Сен 2018)

Злые языки когда то мне говорили «посмотрим на тебя через некоторое время» «инвалидом станешь и т д»)) На зло им, на завить им, так сказать, у меня все круто)
Шучу) человек я не не злонамаренный, так что не воспринимайте в серьёз)
Просто, хочу сказать, что у меня все круто, чего и вам желаю)


----------



## Екатерина79 (3 Сен 2018)

)))) красафчик ))) оптимистично  как Вы себя после этого чувствовали? В районе грыжи не ныло? Если начнет ныть - значит нужно убрать сразу тяжести и дать снова подзажить диску... на себе так наблюдала... и у других на форуме... Круто  А у Вас нет как у других - мышцы где-то стрункой тянут (или резинкой утягивают) ,  просто тянут?


----------



## StanMelker (3 Сен 2018)

Чувствовал себя отлично) Болей никаких абсолютно нет у меня года 3 точно. Мышцы не тянет, все ок)


----------



## Екатерина79 (3 Сен 2018)

замечательно, но думаю больше не нужно поднимать  а то страшно )


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Сен 2018)

> @Екатерина79, конечно я не знаю вашего тела, но думаю стопы тут не причем , кроме мышц тугих , которые снизу подтягивать могут позвонки.... вот их и нужно в мягкое эластичное состояние привести, чтобы не тянуло , не стягивало, не дергало и пр То есть не должно быть фиброза, резины...


А как же тогда объяснить, что если хожу босяком, то начинаю выздоравливать. Как обувь надеваю, так опять все разваливается. Причем чем толще подошва, тем мне хуже.


----------



## Екатерина79 (7 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А как же тогда объяснить, что если хожу босяком, то начинаю выздоравливать. Как обувь надеваю, так опять все разваливается. Причем чем толще подошва, тем мне хуже.


Позже подумаю, напишу 

кажется придумал  О! просто дело не в выздоровлении - а дело в удобстве по типу подстроиться под тело... Думаю дело в том, что возможно задняя часть ног и выше натянута мышцами и пр Вот и когда босиком - мягко сгибая- разгибая ступню не тянет сзади скажем и соответственно не стреляет, а стоит обувью загипсовать ступню, так работает больше сзади мышцы голени и соответственно тянет и стреляет по причине чуть чрезмерного натяжения в вашем именно сейчас ситуации. я могу так это растрактовать.. дело не в том что вы выздоравливаете, а просто подстраиваетесь под болезнь.. а нужно наоборот (имхо) хотя ступня конечно важна  и нужно над ней работать - по причине чтоб была мягче, гибче и эластичнее  - мышцы ее и ткани - тогда тянуть выше и дергать током и пр неприятностями не будет А для этого мышцы нужно в порядок привести - а не подстраиваться под них как "Каприкон" тоже тут делает так (так как не может найти пока ключик выход из своего положения вынужденно).


----------



## StanMelker (10 Сен 2018)




----------



## Александр_86 (10 Сен 2018)

Колокол написал(а):


> Перечитайте тему leo1980 - нестабильность в поянице, высокий рост, проблемы с шеей. Он справился за 3 года.


До сих пор не понимаю, как он справился, что он делал?!


----------



## Evpatiy (10 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


>


Мне нравится Ваше упорное безумство))
Посмотрите ещё Виктора Блуда ,может быть и за ним что-нибудь повторите.
Удачи,ждём новых видео)


----------



## StanMelker (10 Сен 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> До сих пор не понимаю, как он справился, что он делал?!


Я же выкладывал на канале своём всё подробно и пошагово)


----------



## Александр_86 (10 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я же выкладывал на канале своём всё подробно и пошагово)


При чем здесь Вы?))) Речь идёт о @leo1980. С Вами все более-менее понятно : повезло, никаких серьезных изменений в ОДА, биомеханика не сильно покалечена, и повреждение тканей минимальное, вот и воссатновились при помощи тренинга. Есть и такие, которые ничего не делают и тоже восстанавливаются. А нам бы рассмотреть дейсвительно сложные случаи!


----------



## StanMelker (11 Сен 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Мне нравится Ваше упорное безумство))
> Посмотрите ещё Виктора Блуда ,может быть и за ним что-нибудь повторите.
> Удачи,ждём новых видео)


Спасибо! Смотрел видосы Виктора Блуда - у него слишком хардкорные упражнения и, к тому же опасные, с точки зрения травм спины. То выгибает позвоночник назад стоя,то спина кривая. Мне же ближе - классические упражнения со штангой (базовые упражнения). Да и дрищ я, в сравнении с ним. Самое мое сильное упражнение - приседания со штангой классика. Думаю 140 присяду на 1 раз, на максимум ни разу не проверял. Ну и жим лежа так себе, 105-110 всего лишь пожму максимум.


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Спасибо! Смотрел видосы Виктора Блуда - у него слишком хардкорные упражнения и, к тому же опасные, с точки зрения травм спины.
> ...


К чему сей опус на форуме спинобольных? Ноль полезной информации, ноль знаний по теме. Вам на другой форум надо


----------



## StanMelker (11 Сен 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> К чему сей опус на форуме спинобольных? Ноль полезной информации, ноль знаний по теме. Вам на другой форум надо



Понимаешь, Санек, есть 2 вида больных людей:
1)Больной физически
2)Больной морально (не психически)

Если человек болен физически, но здоров морально, то он будет верить в свое выздоровление, в то что есть выход, не сидеть на месте, не искать помощь из вне (врачи,таблетки, в том числе и волшебные..), а надеяться только на себя. На то, что от его действий будет зависеть его судьба. Будет изучать информацию, заряжаться верой в успех на примере других людей и ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ...и такой человек все равно выздоровит. 

А если человек болен морально - то он будет жалеть себя, не будет верить в выздоровление, другими словами опустит руки и он мёртв. Прогнозы у него по поводу себя пессимистичные, выздоровлению это только помешает. 

В какой категории ты находишься, Санька?

Опустил руки? МОЛОДЕЦ! Я ТЕБЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

Выбор каждого конечно, но вопрос в том, к чему такое мышление и поведение приведет через 5-10 лет? 

Сдвинешься ли ты с места?

Будет ли прогресс?

Помогут ли твои оправдания стать лучше, стать здророве, стать стльнее как личность?

На этот вопрос можешь не отвечать, ответь на него сам себе)


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Сен 2018)

@StanMelker, а мы с Вами водку пили?))) Мне неловко читать, как человек хорошо скомпенсированный и не сорвавший эти компенсации рассуждает о таких вопросах. Грыжа - это фигня, по сравнению с нарушенной биомеханикой, кривым позвоночником во всех отделах и кучей артрозов. Я могу с Вами порассуждать с удовольствием на тему реабилитации и восстановления, серьезно. Вот скажите мне, как быть в случае, когда у тебя фиксированный кифоз в грудном, дисплазия тбс и листез в шее, с чего начать? Какую штангу лучше взять?
PS: по поводу спорта и лени многие любят рассуждать даже не знаю человека. У меня 10 лет легкой атлетики за плечами, я уж может не все, но многое знаю о тренировках, уж извините.


----------



## StanMelker (11 Сен 2018)

Не знаю), но по-любому выход есть, в тот же центр Бубновскрго кто мешает походить? Многим помогает. 

Просто у вас позиция такая «я больной и мне ничего не поможет», тоже не верная, с точки зрения достижения результата в выздоровлении.  Коли считаешь себя больным, то и шансы на выздоровление падают, а еще если и считаешь что все методы бесполезны, и твой рок - это быть больным - тот так вообще ни к какой положительному результату и не прийти.


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> в тот же центр Бубновскрго кто мешает походить? Многим помогает.


Откуда Вы знаете, что я не ходил к Бубновскому? Вот после него как раз и получил обострение последнее, до сих пор вот хочу, чтобы хоть стало, как было ДО.


StanMelker написал(а):


> Просто у вас позиция такая «я больной и мне ничего не поможет», тоже не верная, с точки зрения достижения результата в выздоровлении.  Коли считаешь себя больным, то и шансы на выздоровление падают, а еще если и считаешь что все методы бесполезны, и твой рок - это быть больным - тот так вообще ни к какой положительному результату и не прийти.


И откуда Вы знаете мою позицию? Очередной youtube-мотиватор или что? Есть о чем по существу поговорить?


StanMelker написал(а):


> Не знаю), но по-любому выход есть


Ну, так подскажите выход?) А коль не знаете, так может не стоит трепаться?


----------



## StanMelker (11 Сен 2018)

ок) Не буду ничего писать), просто изложил свою точку зрения)


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Сен 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> Ну, так подскажите выход?) А коль не знаете, так может не стоит трепаться?


А Вы уверены что этот самый выход вообще существует?
Доказательная медицина знает только такой см.рис



Или такой


----------



## StanMelker (11 Сен 2018)

Протезы поставить?


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Протезы поставить?


или само срастется


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Сен 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> А Вы уверены что этот самый выход вообще существует?
> Доказательная медицина знает только такой см.рис


есть ещё вариант, что при уменьшении нагрузки на пораженные сегменты и устранение разрушающего двигательного паттерна картина в какой-то степени улучшится, уменьшение листеза встречаются на практике, все зависит от конкретного случая. Или мы не про листез?


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Сен 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> Или мы не про листез?


про дегенерацию (грыжа,снижение высоты диска,нестабильность,фиброзный стеноз,листез)


----------



## Александр_86 (11 Сен 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> про дегенерацию (грыжа,снижение высоты диска,нестабильность,фиброзный стеноз,листез)


не, здесь всё в кучу, надо разделять причины, потому что листез и нестабильность - это не всегда следствие дегенерации. Хотя, всё это нюансы. В любом случае, уменьшив паразитную нагрузку на сегменты и увеличив трофику тканей, можно уменьшить влияние денегеративных процессов на самочувствие и замедлить их прогрессирование


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Сен 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> потому что листез и нестабильность - это не всегда следствие дегенерации


Все,что не врожденная патология -то дегенерация или травма .(ну или все вместе)
а так полностью согласен с тем,что можно дегенерацию можно замедлить и от боли в какой-то мере уйти


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> или само срастется


Эли это при снимок, то там аномалия развития с детва, просто диска и не было.


----------



## Evpatiy (11 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Эли это при снимок, то там аномалия развития с детва, просто диска и не было.


Неожиданно..спасибо за пояснение Федор Петрович..Насколько я понимаю естественно так красиво не срастается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2018)

Достаточно часто встречается.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Интересное виде снял доктор Алексеев, почему вредно по сути ходить в тренажерный зал. Т.е. не вредно, если с умом. Но большая часть людей делает это не с умом.
Это как раз на ту тему, что вы всегда говорите - нужно вырабатывать правильный жизненный стереотип движения! Это видео прямо в точку!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2018)

Правильный стереотип и мышцы его  обеспечивающие.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (14 Сен 2018)

Начало ролика: "Самые деревянные, самые больные, кривые, косые и несчастные люди - это люди, которые начали своё занятие спортом в тренажёрных залах ".
В середине ролика рассуждения на тему, что люди, занимающиеся на тренажёрах, по жизни двигаются слишком "правильно (симметрично)", избегая ассиметричных нагрузок.
Конец ролика: "Таким образом, занимайтесь спортом в тренажёрном зале, правильно питайтесь и все у вас будет хорошо ".
По-моему, тема раскрыта не до конца.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Сен 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, Да, я согласен. Там у него снято с шуткой и может для некоторых не понятно. Но в те кто в теме, они поймут. Т.е. он просто к тому ведет, что вылечиться качая мышцы в тренажерном зале не получится. Потому, что толку от этого. Нужно качать и укреплять мышцы те, которые ты используешь в повседневной жизни. А тренажерка это чисто для красоты, кубики и т.п. А для здоровья толку нет совсем от этого.
По этому идея правильно взята. А до конца он никогда не раскрывает все. У него есть книжка он её продает. Там наверное раскрыто больше.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (14 Сен 2018)

@Александр_100. Я понял ролик так. В тренажёрном зале человек для поднятия тяжестей воспитывает у себя какой-то стеореотип движения (допустим, правильный) - этот стереотип подразумевает, что спина должна быть ровной, поднимать тяжесть тяжесть нужно прежде всего за счёт ног, а не спины и т.д. А вот если в жизни этот человек столкнётся с проблемой перемещения тяжести, то автор ролика говорит, что навыки, полученные в зале, пойдут ему сильно во вред. И поэтому эти люди все больные. С этим мне согласиться трудно. Я посмотрел ролик не через форум, а через ютуб, почитал комментарии (пока только начало). Верхние комментаторы сильно не согласны с автором ролика. Моя версия всего этого. У человека великое множество мышц. Любитель, приходящий в зал, тренирует только их ограниченное число, нужное ему для красоты. Как правило, это самые большие мышцы тела. Далее, двигаясь по жизни вроде правильно, остаются незадействованы мелкие мышцы и они дистрофируются. И если вдруг нужно совершить какое-то редкое движение, этот любитель сталкивается с тем, что его мышцы не готовы к нему. А вес тела между тем достаточно возрос. Возникают проблемы.


----------



## StanMelker (15 Сен 2018)

Так как в двух видео, которые я выложил ранее, были недоработки и косяки - я их исправил и вот теперь заново выкладываю их сюда)


----------



## Evpatiy (15 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Так как в двух видео, которые я выложил ранее, были недоработки и косяки - я их исправил и вот теперь заново выкладываю их сюда)


Эх ,такие богатыри на Ютубе ,а в Стране заводы стоят ..


----------



## StanMelker (15 Сен 2018)

По-моему в стране заводов то и нет уже)). Горбачев все продал))


----------



## StanMelker (15 Сен 2018)

Человеку 90 лет, а он полон жизни и энергии.


----------



## Колокол (15 Сен 2018)

StanMelker написал(а):


> По-моему в стране заводов то и нет уже)). Горбачев все продал))


Рекомендую заглянуть на сайт "Сделано у нас". Вернет в реальность. Ссылки на Горбачева давно неуместны.


----------



## StanMelker (16 Сен 2018)

Фильм вспомнил Брат2 просто.


----------



## StanMelker (16 Сен 2018)

Упражнение для лечения поясничных грыж от олимпийского чемпиона


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД,  _Любитель, приходящий в зал, тренирует только их ограниченное число, нужное ему для красоты. Как правило, это самые большие мышцы тела. Далее, двигаясь по жизни вроде правильно, остаются незадействованы мелкие мышцы и они дистрофируются. И если вдруг нужно совершить какое-то редкое движение, этот любитель сталкивается с тем, что его мышцы не готовы к нему. А вес тела между тем достаточно возрос. Возникают проблемы._
Все правильно. Именно это автор ролика и пытался донести!
Т.е. нужно тренировать те мышцы, которые нужны в жизни, а не для красоты. Кстати если внимательно посмотреть, то он говорит, что у профессиональный спортсменов там по другому, т.к. эти люди немного умнее тренируются чем обычные любители. Но профессиональные спортсмены страдают больше от сумасшедших перегрузок, в процессе получения медалей, а не от неправильной тренировки.



StanMelker написал(а):


> Так как в двух видео, которые я выложил ранее, были недоработки и косяки - я их исправил и вот теперь заново выкладываю их сюда)


Если посмотреть на спину автора роликов, а именно на позвоночник, то можно сделать вывод о том, что у него и проблем со здоровье пока не было по сути. Все довольно симметрично и равномерно в спине. Ну на 100% сказать не могу, т.к. там снято не совсем ровно. Даже если и есть проблемы, то они не значительные по сравнению с некоторыми людьми. Вот автор и тягает тяжести. А если был бы реальный мышечно-тонический синдром, перекос таза, нестабильность и т.п., то я уверен автор бы не поднимал таких тяжестей. Вот например моя проблемная поясница она не вооруженным глазом видна, что там не стабильность.


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

Согласна вы проделали большую работу.


----------



## StanMelker (1 Ноя 2018)

Всем привет.
Много людей я вижу мучающихся много лет с шейным остеохондрозом.
Это мешает человеку радоваться жизни.
Головные боли, шум в ушах, заложенность в ушах, давление повышенное, недосыпание вечное, слабость- все это последствие этого недуга.
Сосуды, которые, идут с позвоночника в голову сжимаются и крови поступает мало.
Нарушается кровоображение.
Вот как можно жить нормально с этой заразой?
При правельной тренировки нужных мышц можно добиться результата хорошего.
Болеть вообще ничего не будет и можно полностью все ограничения (в виде не отводить голову назад, не заниматься активно спортом, не стдеть в определенных позах и т п) убрать.
Можно хоть на борцовском мостике стоять, где центр тяжести находится на макушке головы, столько времени, сколько нужно (при условии что мышцы шейного отдела достаточно натренированны).

Натренировав мышцы, восстановится кровообращение, уйдут все боли, шум в ушах и т п., и это проверено!

Все это есть мой личный опыт, я не врач, я просто узнал какие мышцы нужно тренировать и начал это делать.
Никакой подробной физеологии и мед терминов я не знаю, я просто рискнул, и сделал то, о чем я посвятил эту тему.
Буду рад кому-то помоч, если хоть 1 человек с моей подачи воосстановится, и тем самым, изменит свою зизнь - то уже не зря живу, и это меня заряжает энергией.


----------



## StanMelker (30 Мар 2019)

Прошло почти 2 года с момента создания темы. Никаких болей и ухудшений за это время не было. Рабочие веса на тренировках выросли (больше 100кг в приседаниях и жиме лёжа).
Чувствую себя отлично, что ещё больше убеждает меня в своей правоте касаемо метода восстановления.
Да, собственно, у меня и выбора не было больше, так как он единственный, который обеспечит долгосрочный положительный результат жизни без ограничений и болей!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2019)

Все правильно. Главное, что не болит.


----------



## StanMelker (30 Мар 2019)

Если бы не эти травмы, я бы никогда стабильно не тренировался и не стремился бы к хорошей фигуре и силе. Плыл бы по течению, не следил бы за собой.


----------



## Александр_100 (31 Мар 2019)

@StanMelker, Тут все зависит от организма, от того какие проблемы на начальной стадии, от того сколько лет человеку. 
У вас есть сколиоз? Какой степени если да?


----------



## StanMelker (7 Апр 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @StanMelker, Тут все зависит от организма, от того какие проблемы на начальной стадии, от того сколько лет человеку.
> У вас есть сколиоз? Какой степени если да?


Да даже не знаю. По-моему - это всё отмазки. 
Склиоз небольшой есть.


----------



## Iv37 (7 Апр 2019)

@StanMelker, не представляю, как в свои 58 мне это делать... возраст не отмазка. По мере сил, что могу.


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Апр 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да даже не знаю. По-моему - это всё отмазки.
> Склиоз небольшой есть.


Значит нет сколиоза или есть, но не значительный. Т.к. если бы был нормальный такой сколиоз хотя бы 2-й степени, то тренироваться не получилось бы так активно.
Сколиоз дает несимметричное развитие мышц. И ты тут хоть, что делай с одной стороны мышцы будут закачиваться больше, а с другой меньше. Т.е. от всей этой тяжелой атлетики будит еще больше вред организму!
*Мышцы КОРА - кривые!*
Так, что когда здоров, то любое лечение помогает. А когда биомеханика кривая, то тут тяжести поднимать вредно. Ничего не вылечишь, только разрушаешь себя.

Чтобы вам лучше понять суть того, что я пытаюсь донести - начните тренироваться только на одну сторону. Качайте только правую сторону, а леву не надо. Через пол годика такой тренировки поймете о чем я! Просто тут смысл такой, что при сколиозе даже если ты понимаешь вес двумя руками половина тела работает на 70%, а вторая на 30% к примеру. Вот и все!

А здесь на форуме все в основ ном такие кривые, косые, со сколиозом, кифозом и т.п. Так, что кого ту штангой лечить вообще не понятно!


----------



## StanMelker (8 Апр 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Значит нет сколиоза или есть, но не значительный. Т.к. если бы был нормальный такой сколиоз хотя бы 2-й степени, то тренироваться не получилось бы так активно.
> Сколиоз дает несимметричное развитие мышц. И ты тут хоть, что делай с одной стороны мышцы будут закачиваться больше, а с другой меньше. Т.е. от всей этой тяжелой атлетики будит еще больше вред организму!
> *Мышцы КОРА - кривые!*
> Так, что когда здоров, то любое лечение помогает. А когда биомеханика кривая, то тут тяжести поднимать вредно. Ничего не вылечишь, только разрушаешь себя.
> ...


Ну да, у меня такого склилза нет большого.
Просто многие не тренируются (у них нет склиоза), заранее себя убеждая в том, что им не поможет, в силу
1)возраста
2)слишком больших грыж
3)страха что будет хуже
4)лени
5).....
6)....
7).......
.....,,..

Ты хотябы начни пробовать с малого, без штанги, удели этому делу полгода-год. 

Вот не понимаю таких людей. Им лучше с болями всю жизнь сидеть, чем взять и попробовать что то новое.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Апр 2019)

@StanMelker,
Только этим и занимаюсь по сути тренировкой каждый день уже 8 лет прошло. А болячка все на том же месте. 
В том-то и дело, что к сожалению есть не преодолимые препятствия в виде сколиоза, кифоза. Я и говорю кривой мышечный корсет. Ну будет он еще сильнее, значит еще кривее будет.
Это трудно объяснить. Те кто кривые они поймут.  Ты поднимаешь груз двумя руками, а одна часть тела напрягается на 70%, а другая на 30%. Вот хоть ты тресни. Правая нога значительно больше левой - мышцы более развитые и т.п. Ты пытаешься укреплять слабую строну, а толку все рано нету.
Причем там не так все просто. Это не симетричное развитее оно идет "S" образно. Т.е. сильнее левая часть грудного отдела, правая квадратная мышца и правая нога, т.е. крест накрест. Как в такой ситуации закачивать правую часть грудного и левую ногу.
Но самое большая проблема это конечно сколиоз. Его не выправить. Симметрии нет и не будит никогда.
А была бы симметрия, так я возможно уже и вылечился.
*По этому в жизни важно симметрия!* Если она есть вылечить позвоночник гораздо проще. А если тело вот такое кривое, кроме как делать ЛК и снимать обострение больше нет вариантов.

И здесь на форуме многие такие кривые и у них ничего не получается по этому даже ЛФК приводит к обострению, а штанга там даже и думать нечего.

По этому не все сидят и ноют. Я не ною. А каждый день занимаюсь, но болячка от этого к сожалению не сильно стала меньше мучить!


----------



## StanMelker (8 Апр 2019)

@Александр_100, я про вас не говорю, что вы ноете, я имел ввиду тех у кого нет такого искривления. В любом случае, успехов вам, не знал что так все серьезно. Буду знать на будущее.


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2019)

Добавлю к словам Александра. Те, кто страдает кифозами и сколиозами, чаще всего в той или иной степени имеют дисплазию соединительной ткани. А это опять же целый букет слабости организма. Короче,  сытый голодного не понимает.


----------



## StanMelker (8 Апр 2019)

Я, кстати, тоже заметил, что левая сторона разгибателей закачивается немного лучше правой. Конечно, это никак не влияет на восстановление, но всё равно есть такое. Для того, чтобы акцентировать нагрузку больше на правую часть, я в наклонах со штангой делаю упор больше на правую ступню, то есть когда поднимаю корпус со штангой, акцент делаю на правой ступне (центр тяжести направляю больше туда). 
Тоже самое, когда лодочки выполнял, поднимая дощечку с грузом на икрах, акцент делал на правой ноге больше. 
В общем, склиоз есть склиоз, всё зависит от его степени. Я знаю, что у многих людей такой же склиоз как у меня (небольшой), и живут с этим, тренируются норм.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Апр 2019)

@StanMelker, Я рад, что мы поняли друг друга! 
На счет искривления видите вы сами это заметили. Это замечаешь когда начинаешь тренироваться.
Левая закачивается у вас лучше - это классическое искривление у многих есть. Просто обычно оно действительно небольшое и это не мешает жить. Но не всем так везет к сожалению в жизни..............!
Кто-то хочет тренировать, но не может, а кто-то может но не хочет! Жизнь не всегда справедливая штука..........!

Вам тоже удачи больше не болеть! Поддерживать себя тренировкой всю жизнь!


----------



## StanMelker (10 Апр 2019)

@Александр_100, а вы не пробовали обращаться к специализированным срециалистам по лфк?


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Апр 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> А вы не пробовали обращаться к специализированным срециалистам по лфк?


Пробовал. У нас он в городе по сути один. Есть такая система "РЕДКОРД" - это единственное, что реально более менее адекватное. Но толку с это нет по сути к сожалению. Там тоже все делается симметрично. В этом вся проблема. Я не нашел инструктора, центра, где давали бы упражнения под тебя конкретно, а не по какой-то системе стандартной. Вот в чем проблема. Везде все одно, да почему!

Возможно это нужно куда-то ехать в более крупный город и там жить искать и т.п. Но это же все нужно деньги время и т.п. А этого всего нет к сожалению пока. Забот хватает (семья 3-е детей) выше крыши. Вот и приходится самому думать и соображать как себя поддерживать. В этом есть и свои плюсы разумеется. Я уже знаю себя вдоль и по поперек. Знаю как не доводить себя до обострения, и как его снять без лекарств чисто упражнениями в случаи если оно будет.

Мышцы такая штука ими можно управлять если научиться. Но всегда нахватает специфических знаний. Есть некоторые упражнения которые могут приносить как пользу, так и вред в разных случаях. Самому себя не видно к сожалению как там работает позвоночник и т.п. У меня уже появилась даже "бредовая идея" комнату увесить видеокамерами, чтобы можно было наблюдать за самим собою во время упражнений. Нужен инструктор-контролер, который будет следить за правильностью выполнения упражнений.

С упражнениями не так просто как может показаться на первый взгляд. Искривление оно в нескольких плоскостях. Т.е. есть перекос тела и еще все это закручено по оси. Нужно раскручивать и выпрямлять. Одно из упражнений которое я делаю - это я ложусь в такую странную позу подкладываю в разные места книжки, подушки и т.п. и лежу вытягиваю свое тело в нужно направление. Тут пока сам не дойдешь не вылечишься, толку от инструкторов нет. Я одному пытался показать, что мне нужно вот в этом направлении раскрутиться - он меня не понял.


----------



## StanMelker (16 Сен 2019)




----------



## Alexeyyy (16 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, и как конкретно от шейного остеохондроза избавились? Какими упражнениями?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2019)

Alexeyyy написал(а):


> @StanMelker, и как конкретно от шейного остеохондроза избавились? Какими упражнениями?


Приседания со штангой шейный хондроз ни как не вылечат!


----------



## Alexeyyy (16 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Приседания со штангой шейный хондроз ни как не вылечат!


А какие вылечат?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2019)

Надо не с упражнений начинать. А с миопрессуры. Нужно расслабить все напряженные мышцы, устранить фиброз (МФС). Нужен специалист который руками умеет лечить.


----------



## StanMelker (16 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Приседания со штангой шейный хондроз ни как не вылечат!


Внимательно изучайте канал, если хотите узнать как вылечить


----------



## Alexeyyy (16 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Надо не с упражнений начинать. А с миопрессуры. Нужно расслабить все напряженные мышцы, устранить фиброз (МФС). Нужен специалист который руками умеет лечить.


Ясно, то есть никак...


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Внимательно изучайте канал, если хотите узнать как вылечить


Нет штанга это не мое. Я пробовал. У меня тип мышечной ткани не для штанги. Штанга больше помогает тем у кого мышцы жесткие  такие. А у меня тело гнется хорошо и большие нагрузки еще больше спазмируют мышцы. Мне больше подходят динамические упражнения с небольшой нагрузкой.


Alexeyyy написал(а):


> Ясно, то есть никак...


Вылечить на все 100% врят-ли что-то возможно. Можно только научиться поддерживать это в хорошем состоянии


----------



## Alexeyyy (16 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Внимательно изучайте канал, если хотите узнать как вылечить


Реклама канала?


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вылечить на все 100% врят-ли что-то возможно. Можно только научиться поддерживать это в хорошем состоянии


У Вас получается поддерживать?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2019)

@Alexeyyy, 
Не совсем. Примерно на 50%. К сожалению чтобы еще добавить 50%, нужно изменить образ жизни. А я не могу этого сделать к сожалению. Но я проверял. Все испытывал. За 8 лет чего только не перепробовал. Могу тут написать не одно сочинение.
Лично для меня образ жизни должен быть следующий, тогда я здоров на 80-95%.
1. Должно быть тепло. Никакого холода. +25 не ниже температура и немного влажно. В России такого климата нет. Близкий климат в Сочи.
2. Заниматься легким физическим трудом 8 часов в движении, никакого компьютера, сидеть не больше часа в день. Иметь возможность отдыхать лежа в течении дня.
3. Никаких тяжестей. Тяжелая работа не для меня. 15-25 кг это предельный вес подъема для меня.
4. Ходить босяком или в обуви на тонкой подошве, тип тапочек для плавания резиновых.
Я пробовал моделировать почти такой образ жизни в течении 2 мес. Я жил на даче летом. И я реально чувствовал себя лучше чем от всякого лечения и т.п.
Но к сожалению нужно деньги еще зарабатывать, семью кормить, так, что приходится болеть. Никуда не денешься.


----------



## Alexeyyy (16 Сен 2019)

Ясно, печально... Не справились Вы, значит, со своей болячкой+(


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Сен 2019)

До конца нет! Если сменить образ жизни то я думаю справлюсь до конца.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100. Насчёт образа жизни. Можно поставить перед компьютером таймер со звонком. Чтобы напоминал, что нужно делать разминку. Наверное есть и напоминалки для компьютера соответствующие (в смысле программы). Сейчас в наших краях кончилось лето и повеяло прохладой. Можно включать электрообогреватель и просто теплее одеваться. Физические упражнения тоже согревают. И что мешает дома ходить босиком по ковру?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Александр_100. Насчёт образа жизни. Можно поставить перед компьютером таймер со звонком. Чтобы напоминал, что нужно делать разминку. Наверное есть и напоминалки для компьютера соответствующие (в смысле программы). Сейчас в наших краях кончилось лето и повеяло прохладой. Можно включать электрообогреватель и просто теплее одеваться. Физические упражнения тоже согревают. И что мешает дома ходить босиком по ковру?


Да мне и таймера не надо. У меня и так организм постоянно просит двигаться. Я каждые 15 мин встаю.
А дома я и так хожу босяком или в носках. И физические упражнения делаю. Но все рано это не то совсем. Хочется больше физических упражнений, двигаться целый день. А этому во первых не дает работа. А во во вторых зима. Не люблю зиму. Я мерзну всегда. Вот и сижу в основном дома зимой. На улицу хожу в трех штанах и все рано мне холодно в -20 -30 С.
Т.е. по сути этот мало подвижный образ жизни он связан с климатом. 3,5 мес лето и 8,5 мес зима.
Знал бы я это раньше, что так это будет плохо для меня я бы выбрал себе другую профессию.
Оно когда мышцы в постоянном тонусе, нестабильность меньше гораздо докучает.


----------



## StanMelker (17 Сен 2019)

Если мышцы склонный к спазму, может стоит переодически делать массажи по тригерным точкам? Параллельно укрепляя мышечный кор.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Если мышцы склонный к спазму, может стоит переодически делать массажи по тригерным точкам? Параллельно укрепляя мышечный кор.


Да так и делаю фактически! Они понимаешь такие ткани как бы немного плывут. Чтобы увеличить силу мышцы очень много времени и тренировок надо. И главное по маленько прибавлять нагрузку.
Попытка ускорить процесс приводит к тому, что увеличивается растяжка, но не увеличивается сила.
Пробовал я в свое время ходить в спортзал. Инструктор тогда мне программу составил и все меня мне количество повторений и нагрузку увеличивал. Причем он это делал явно из общего опыта, ну как обычно людям. А у меня от увеличения нагрузки просто падало количество повторений и все. Он не мог понять, ну почему у меня ничего не работает. Все мне говорил, что я плохо занимаюсь. В итоге через 1,5 мес я все это бросил. По причине того, что я просто начал себя загонять в такие спазмы, и такие обострения, что жизнь стала не выносимой. 
Я пытался инструктору объяснить, что у меня такие вот мышцы и показывал смотрите как от этих тренировок у меня растяжка увеличилась. Но он упорно не хотел меня слушать. Он мне тыкал на девушек, которые рядом занимались и рассказывал, что они вообще женского пола и у них слабые мышцы и ничего прогресс больше чем у тебя. Только вот женщины тоже бывают с такими тканями дубовыми.
Короче с ним было без полезно спорить.

Пока я не могу найти такого инструктора, который бы разбирался в мышцах. Т.е. умел бы пальпировать, *составлять программу в зависимости от типа мышечной ткани!*
Я знаю, что меня тоже можно укрепить. Ну нужна такая программа, которая бы меня не разрушала.
Я чувствую, что если денег на коплю, то просто домой тренажер куплю и буду сам экспериментировать.
Потому, что это реально реализовать только самому.

Нужно найти тот баланс ту нагрузку и то количество повторений которые бы поддерживали баланс гибкости и силы в мышцах.
Людям у кого более жесткие ткани им проще, они просто тренируются и все.
А у меня вот так. Кстати моя нестабильность в позвоночнике это как раз слабость мышечной ткани!


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, Плюс еще ко всему этому у меня по всему телу в мышцах сплошные фиброзные шарики, все хрустит. Они образовались потому, что мышцы были перегружены постоянно в процессе жизни, работы. Я это все пытаюсь разбить размять уже 2016г. и есть успехи, но все рано это достаточно сложно.
Эти фиброзные образования дают определенный перекос тела, который я тоже исправляю сам себе.
Если бы знать про этот тип тканей лет в 16, можно было избежать многих ошибок. Но к сожалению про такое никто не говорит нигде. Пока сам не заболеешь не узнаешь.

Самая главное это ужасная работа сидя на стуле она как раз и дает основную перегрузку всем мышцам. А с таким типом тканей вредно длительные статические нагрузки.
И температурный перепад тоже плохо действует. Дома тепло на улицу вышел холодно зимой. Мышцы сразу частично в спазм, обострение. По этому я зимой стараюсь дома сидеть, на улицу мне ходить вредно. Сразу голова кружится. Я вроде все укутаю, а лицо все равно так не утеплить. А там тоже есть ТТ точки и фиброз где лестничные и жевательные мышцы крепятся. Ну вот их сразу на морозе и спазмирует.

Так, что вот такая борьба постоянно!
Нужно всегда учитывать типы мышц. Это очень важно. Т.к. именно из-за этого по сути большинство проблем с позвоночником.

Зато в молодости такие мышцы давали очень большую скорость реакции. Да и сейчас. даже с учетом проблем реакция приличная.
Были такие игры в школе помню в начальных классах на физкультуре - вышибалы и снайперы (мячиком выбивает одна команда другую). Так вот я был чемпион среди всех сверстников в этой школе. Иногда урок превращался в вышибания меня. Т.е. я просто оставался один на поле и бегал, а они без успешно пытались меня выбить до конца урока. Просто я двигался немного на другом уровне. А человека с подобной скоростью реакции не было в этих классах. Да и по школе я помню всегда ходит не как "стадо" со всеми, а постоянно играя в шашки, обгоняя других.
Двигающийся поток людей был для меня как стоячие фигуры. Их скорость много меньше чем моя. А ходить с них скоростью меня всегда напрягало. Т.е. уже тогда было понятно, что я не могу долго стоять, долго сидеть за партой и т.п. Анализируя прошлое ты понимаешь, что и как и почему сейчас ты болеешь.

Так, что люди разные есть богатыри от рождения - сильные мышцы, а есть слабые мышцы, но более подвижные могут двигаться меньше по времени, но с больше скоростью.
И тренировка у всех должна быть своя!


----------



## StanMelker (20 Сен 2019)

Перечитал тему, и в шоке, насколько здесь сидят моральные инвалиды. Инвалиды потому что в ваших мозгах сидит программа «не могу» «это не работает», «мне это не поможет», «у меня особый случай», «у меня мышцы косые», «у меня член кривой»..... и т п. ТЫСЯЧИ ПРИЧИН!
Я просто не понимаю как такими как вы можно быть. Вы - живые трупы. Потому что потеряли даже надежду.
Вы не прилагаете никаких усилий, а только ноете какие вы несчастные.
Читать противно!

Почему многим помогает мой мой принцип восстановления, а вам поголовно всем нет?!
Да все так восстанавливаются. Что вы еще сделаете кроме укрепления кора и периодических массажей?? Нихрена!


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (20 Сен 2019)




----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, кор смотрю Вы накачали себе, а вот серое вещество усохло, УВЫ...
Если Вам противно тут все и всё так сидите на своём канале ютуб, качайтесь перекачайтесь...
У вас что то непорядок с головой раз Вы так высказываетесь о людях не зная их...
Читать противно Вам, так не читайте...
Без обид, если что то обидело... Это лишь моё мнение на Ваше мнение о нас всех на этом форуме.


----------



## Весёлый (20 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, ты что,  "свечку" каждому держал что ли, чтоб всем диагноз поставить? Сначала мат. часть изучи по заболеваниям позвоночника, а потом визжать будешь о своём величии на каждом углу.


----------



## StanMelker (20 Сен 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Кор смотрю Вы накачали себе, а вот серое вещество усохло, УВЫ...
> Если Вам противно тут все и всё так сидите на своём канале ютуб, качайтесь перекачайтесь...
> У вас что то непорядок с головой раз Вы так высказываетесь о людях не зная их...
> Читать противно Вам, так не читайте...
> Без обид, если что то обидело... Это лишь моё мнение на Ваше мнение о нас всех на этом форуме.


Спасибо за комментарий. От таких как вы я других слов и не ожидал...
Но мне проще, таких как вы в мире много, а это больше возможностей. Естественный отбор никто не отменял))


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @StanMelker, ты что,  "свечку" каждому держал что ли, чтоб всем диагноз поставить? Сначала мат. часть изучи по заболеваниям позвоночника, а потом визжать будешь о своём величии на каждом углу.


Вас тут послушаешь, и у всех «уникальный» случай...


----------



## Весёлый (20 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Вас тут послушаешь, и у всех «уникальный» случай...


А Вы то наверняка уверены, что все случаи подходят под Ваш метод... Нет-с. Отсюда и пост Ваш с оскорблениями, отдающий космическими масштабами и и космической же глупостью.
Перед людьми надо извиниться за "бакланку".
Сначала нужно изучить историю болезни каждого человека, кого Вы оскорбили, а потом уже анализировать, может чем-то помочь Ваш случай или нет. А не огульно записывать людей в "естественный отбор".


----------



## Дмитрийbok (20 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Спасибо за комментарий. От таких как вы я других слов и не ожидал...
> Но мне проще, таких как вы в мире много, а это больше возможностей. Естественный отбор никто не отменял))


Спасибо и Вам! Здоровья Вам и всего наилучшего!


----------



## Alexeyyy (20 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, смотрел видео, техника просто ужасная, вывозишь только за счёт возраста и компенсаторных возможностях организма... Реально, ну, кто так жим делает? Мост такой типа ты 150кг жмёшь... а присяд?! Аааа, плечи кривые, прогиб в пояснице жесть, колени улетели вперёд =( Кого ты здесь собираешься "лечить" с такой техникой и выполнением упражнений?)))


----------



## Shadowhawk (20 Сен 2019)

Как-то по-детски... Люди разные и ситуации разные. Качалка - не панацея


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2019)

Прав в главном.
Делая лечебный и восстановительный уровень ЛФК, можно восстановиться для "похода в магазин".
Для того чтобы восстановиться до уровня " попилил бревна на чурки и порубил дрова", нужен тренировочный уровень ЛФК.
Как не медик, он путает понятия тренировка общефизическая и тренировка лечебная, но делает хоть что-то.
Я на его стороне в смысле необходимости метода, не не согласен со многими методиками.
Этот путь уже прошел Дикуль и, когда его взяли в оборот бизнесмены, им хватило ума позвать врачей для отработки правильных методик тренировок.
Так и в этом случае, либо сам разберется, вплоть до получения образования, либо бизнес все поставит на место.
Интернет-самообучение вполне возможно. Главное, чтобы материальная составляющая не остановила развитие.

Сейчас сижу после тренировки и ощущение того, что я это могу, приятно щекочет самолюбие.
Надо тренироваться.
Но правильно.


----------



## Alexeyyy (20 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, какой там путь прошёл Дикуль, я извиняюсь? Поясните, пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2019)

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/270/page-5#post-2048

Дикуль получил ушиб спинного мозга при котором ноги отнимаются и не работают и так от 3 месяцев до года. И если просто ждать, то ноги за это время атрофируются  даже когда спинной мозг восстановиться после ушиба, ходить пациент не будет из-за атрофий.
Это ему врачи и сказали. Здорового негра, который приходил бы и сгибал ноги по 1000 раз каждый день в советских клиниках не было. Аппаратов для мобилизации, которыми пользуются сейчас еще не было. Поэтому имея неуемный характер, Дикуль придумал систему блоков, а товарищи по цирку ему сделали эти блоки и полгода здоровыми руками сгибал больные ноги. А через полгода, когда после ушиба спинного мозга восстановился, смог и своими ногами пойти.
Это навело его на мысль и он предложил набор физических тренировок с использованием тренажеров для реабилитации инвалидов при травмах позвоночника. Именно инвалидов и именно при травмах. Советская власть дала помещение, дала деньги, направляла инвалидов и система заработала.
Потом пришел капитализм. На помещение положили глаз, приватизировали, к счастью не выгнали Дикуля.
Но люди, купившие его бренд, быстро увидели, что потока таких инвалидов нет (капитализм не платит, а у инвалидов денег - нет), и индивидуальной работой и инвалидами потраченные деньги не вернуть.
Тогда и переключили систему на лечение боли в спине (когда больно найдешь деньги), а для переключения приняли на работу врачей неврологов, физиотерапевтов, мануальных терапевтов, которые перетрясли систему и сделали ее медицинской.
Поэтому система и работает. Система БРЕНДА "Дикуль"-лечение боли в спине с использованием физических тренировок на тренажерах Дикуля.
Хорошо отработанная методика, в ней есть свои недостатки, но она медицинская.


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

Я тренируюсь не только в восстановительных и поддерживающих целях, но и в  общеразвивающих для всего тела. Тот «треш», как это всем здесь может показаться, который я показываю, например, подъем со штангой 110кг по лестнице и приседания 130кг, это я делаю с целью посеять семена веры в то, что восстановиться возможно, показывая свой пример, чтобы разрушить стереотип в головах людей, о том что это невозможно и их участь - прозябание до конца дней от болей и имея ряд ограничений (не поднимать больше 5кг, лежать на диване как беспомощное животное и т п). Вот с какой целью. И мне абсолютно безразлично то, дойдет до умов людей то, что для того чтоб вылечиться, необходимо отбросить всю старую веру в мозгах (о том что поможет только животный и беспомощный образ жизни, имея ряд ограничений, в возрасте самого расцвета сил) и посеять новую - в то, чт жизнь без ограничений - это реально!  Я это делаю - потому что мне так нравится! А то, поможет это кому это или нет - дело каждого! Т. е. все завит только от самих людей. Если они будут разводить километровые теории о том, почему ИМЕННО У НИХ «особый случай» - нам мне по пути. Да - есть особые случае, не спорю, но заявляют про особые случае здесь большинство сидельцев, а такого быть не может.
Следовательно, либо им не нужна нормальная жизнь без ограничений и им комфортно, либо просто мазохисты.

Про естественный отбор. Я про общее говорю. Сколько вижу в мире людей, очень мало кто реально готов меняться. Пример не только с восстановлением. Любую сферу возьми, человек будет ныть что его это не устраивать, доказывать что другие виноваты в его проблеме. Что просто ему не повезло и он родился не в той семье (попросту философия халявщика и приспособленца) и поэтому он такой несчастный.
Начинаешь его спрашивать: а что ты делаешь или готов сделать чтобы это исправить? Ответы: 1)да это невозможно, ведь я родился не в той семье; 2)Да это невозможно, ведь меня таким воспитали, а личность изменить нельзя во взрослом возрасте; 3)да у меня все равно не получится и я сделаю только хуже.

То есть даже нет попыток, он сам все для себя решил, что будет жить куском унылого ноющего говна и по сути все его устраивает, ему так комфортно.

Вот и естественный отбор. Таких людей больше в мире чем тех кто настроен на развитие. И это хорошо, потому что меньше людей претендуют на лакомные куски от Вселенной)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2019)

В этом принципиальная ошибка.
Треш и подведет Вас.
Не дай Бог, конечно.


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

Да это понятно. Все риски я осознаю и делаю свое дело максимально осторожно. Я никого и не призываю поднимать такие тяжести. Просто есть сама суть восстановления (укрепление кора как упражнениями без штанги, так и со штангой), а какой именно путь выбрать - это дело каждого. Просто непонятна такая недоброжелательная реакция людей, типа «че пришел сюда» «мы тут все больные, вот и не мешай нам болеть». Хотя понятна конечно, но это тоже конечно своего рода треш.


----------



## Alexeyyy (21 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, у тебя техника ужасная выполнения упражнений, работай над техникой


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...Система БРЕНДА "Дикуль"-лечение боли в спине с использованием физических тренировок на тренажерах Дикуля.
> Хорошо отработанная методика, в ней есть свои недостатки, но она медицинская.


Так и у Бубновского она медицинская, но я никого ещё не видел с серьёзной проблемой, кого бы у него вылечили.


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

Alexeyyy написал(а):


> У тебя техника ужасная выполнения упражнений, работай над техникой


Я не знаю где ты увидел «круглость спины» и «излишний мост в жиме лежа». По моему критика совсем не обоснована, а является лишь желанием побыть «экспертом» хотя-бы в интернете.


----------



## Весёлый (21 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Просто непонятна такая недоброжелательная реакция людей, типа «че пришел сюда» «мы тут все больные, вот и не мешай нам болеть»


А Вы думаете, что определив людей в "моральные уроды" и "живые трупы", Вам в ответ улыбаться будут?


StanMelker написал(а):


> это хорошо, потому что меньше людей претендуют на лакомные куски от Вселенной)


Корону, по-ходу, уже не снять. Приросла.

В Ваших постах нет самого главного - Уважения к людям.
А вот гордыня - зашкаливает.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (21 Сен 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> А Вы думаете, что определив людей в "моральные уроды" и "живые трупы", Вам в ответ улыбаться будут?


Мы еще и животные Саш, не забывай...


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> А Вы думаете, что определив людей в "моральные уроды" и "живые трупы", Вам в ответ улыбаться будут?
> 
> Корону, по-ходу, уже не снять. Приросла.
> 
> ...


Так к вам уважительно, а вы поливать грязью начинаете, как только я скину какой то свой материал, вот я и взаимностью ответил. Да и неприятны мне люди которые вместо действия выбирают жалобы на жизнь и поиски причин,   уважения не вызывают.


----------



## Весёлый (21 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, то есть Вы еще и жертва общественного порицания за свое благое дело?
Эк Вас расплющило...
Ну да ладно, в ответ скажу прямо: Вы у меня тоже Уважения не вызываете.


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> А Вы думаете, что определив людей в "моральные уроды" и "живые трупы", Вам в ответ улыбаться будут?
> 
> Корону, по-ходу, уже не снять. Приросла.
> 
> ...


Да и «моральными уродами» я никого не называл, читайте внимательней. «Моральными инвалидами» - да. Поясню: человек который внутренне смирился с тем что ему не по душе и опустил руки, при этом излучая один пессимизм, не веря в возможность своего изменения - это моральный инвалид и «живой труп». Тело живое, а душа мертва.


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @StanMelker, то есть Вы еще и жертва общественного порицания за свое благое дело?
> Эк Вас расплющило...
> Ну да ладно, в ответ скажу прямо: Вы у меня тоже Уважения не вызываете.


Да думайте как хотите. Пусть будет так..


----------



## Весёлый (21 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да и «моральными уродами» я никого не называл, читайте внимательней. «Моральными инвалидами» - да.


В Вашем контексте постов это - одно и то же. Читал внимательно и специально так написал.
А духовная смерть - это совсем другое. Это отсутствие милосердия по отношению к другим людям.


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, не преувеличивайте. Для меня это не одно и тоже.


----------



## Helen68 (21 Сен 2019)

Не буду здесь писать об уважении и прочем, хотя это никто не отменял, а просто для примера вам, уважаемый @StanMelker, расскажу. Я попала на операционный стол чуть ли не прямиком из зала Бубновского. Прозанимавшись в нем два месяца, моя грыжа увеличилась с 10 до 15 мм. И когда мне говорили, что нужно сначала полечится, а потом заниматься упражнениями, я бравировала, и думала что я самая умная, тем более заниматься всякими упражнениями я любила всегда. За что и поплатилась. Теперь к упражнениям отношусь очень осторожно. Понимаю, что весь смысл в том, что именно делать и как, а это, увы, не так просто понять.
  Иногда для этого нужны специалисты, и в некоторых случаях даже наблюдение. Ведь если мышца больна и не работает, то зачастую в упражнению по ее закачке принимает участие не она, а какая то другая, ВМЕСТО нее. И в результате получаем совсем не то, что мы хотели.
  Так что я считаю, что доктор Ступин прав, идея то правильная, но... есть очень много нюансов, которые решают все.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Сен 2019)

Умные любят учиться, а дураки - учить. (А. П. Чехов.)


----------



## Alexeyyy (21 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я не знаю где ты увидел «круглость спины» и «излишний мост в жиме лежа». По моему критика совсем не обоснована, а является лишь желанием побыть «экспертом» хотя-бы в интернете.


Ну, пусть будет так))) У тебя, кстати, напомни какой разряд по пауэрлифтингу?


----------



## StanMelker (21 Сен 2019)

Alexeyyy написал(а):


> Ну, пусть будет так))) У тебя, кстати, напомни какой разряд по пауэрлифтингу?


Восьмой


----------



## Alexeyyy (21 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Восьмой


По технике оно и видно)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2019)

Думаю, что в этой теме доктор не нужен!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Сен 2019)

Про технику, конечно, замечание интересное. Особенно для того, кто собирается буквально всё повторять. Но тема в общем не об этом. Тут главное идея. Не обязательно всем надо сразу броситься и со штангой вверх по лестнице рекорды устанавливать. Положите в рюкзак 5 кг веса и поднимитесь по лестнице. Да просто так поднимитесь по лестнице. Подъём по лестнице замечательно тренирует подвздошно-поясничную мышцу,  которая во многом формирует нашу осанку. А хорошая осанка во многом предохраняет от грыж и спондилолистеза. И даже, если с осанкой что-то не так, не надо делать из этого трагедию. Почему у человека кривой позвоночник в направлении вперёд-назад? Потому что это сильно укрепляет позвоночник. Прямой позвоночник сломается гораздо быстрее изогнутого, поскольку тот пружинит за счёт мышц. А если у кого-то позвоночник скривился в направлении слева-направо (сколиоз) - ну и что? Не надо из этого трагедию делать. У меня тоже сколиоз. Как-то один врач попросил меня раздеться. Его реакция: "Ну ничего себе у тебя спина кривая? И как ты жил с ней 60 лет?" Я ему: "Да я как-то и не задумывался об этом." У меня ноги разной длины после детской травмы. Так может от этого. Человеческий организм имеет богатые возможности компенсации. И нечего бояться, что при этом одни мышцы будут больше других. И фик с ними. Тут Александр горевал, что при закачке мышц спины они криво закачиваются. И правильно. Пусть криво закачиваются. Главное закачиваются. Пусть одна мышца будет больше другой. Ничего. Тут Елена заходила. Её доктор по фото напугал. "Сколиоз + горизонтальное положение таза(?). От этого мышцы таза перегружаются. Типа нарушение статики." Такого ровного МРТ как у неё  редко у кого встретишь. Да и без МРТ на конкурсном фото видно, что с осанкой всё в порядке. У топик-стартера было положение в начале ровно такая же ситуация, как и Елены. Была грыжа. После неподъёмных физических упражнений стало ещё хуже (см. первый пост). Он пошёл по нетрадиционному пути. Он не стал пить таблетки, он не стал делать блокады, которые сильно замедляют рассасывание грыжи. Он не пошёл на операцию. У каждого свой путь. Это вопрос религиозный. Не думаю, что надо обсуждать, кто тут прав, а кто виноват. Но с чужим опытом ознакомиться очень интересно. Я в отношении своей спины прошёл свой нетрадиционный путь. Лет 30 назад чувствовал себя около года совершенно жутко. Сильно болели ноги (или одна нога - уже не припомню). Не просто мышцы, а жутко нервы болели. Я не понимал, что со мной. К неврологу обратиться не догадался. Контора наша разваливалась. Разгар "перестройки". Взял отпуск за свой счёт на год. Хорошо, что тогда не было МРТ. А так бы что-то нашли и  долго и безуспешно лечили.  И стал бы хроническим больным. А так через год неожиданно как-то стало лучше. Теперь смотрю - межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 нет в принципе. И спондилолистез больше сантиметра.  И какой-то корешок зажат, что на левой пятке не стою. На это всё внимание не обращаю, поскольку других проблем хватает, хотя может они и связаны с этими проблемами (не знаю). Топик-стартер ещё в том прав, что силовые упражнения увеличивают в организме уровень тестостерона и гормона роста. А эти гормоны способствуют заживлению тканей. И ещё топик-стартер прав, что не ходит в другие темы и не учит как другим жить (типа, как я это делаю), а постится сугубо в своей теме и показывает - а вот у меня так. Кому нравится - пусть повторяет, учитывая свою специфику. Кому не нравится - ну пусть не повторяет. И думаю, что здоровью своему он наносит меньший вред, чем спортсмены пауэр-лифтеры и боди-билдеры с крутыми разрядами и победами на соревнованиях. И поэтому у него здоровье, что у него 8-й разряд. Был бы мастером - проблем со здоровьем было бы больше.


----------



## Фанис1303 (21 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Думаю в что в этой теме, доктор не нужен!


Это типа : разбирайтесь сами? )))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2019)

Ага.
Все равно потом вы вместе обматерите всех врачей и скажите, что только вы правы.


----------



## Фанис1303 (21 Сен 2019)

Я так не скажу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Сен 2019)

Фанис1303 написал(а):


> Я так не скажу.


Уже спасибо.


----------



## Фанис1303 (21 Сен 2019)




----------



## Helen68 (21 Сен 2019)

Знаю многих, кому помог доктор. Тут и от доктора и от организма зависит. 
Знаю тех, кому упражнения помогли, и тех, кому навредили. У всех по разному.
Я так считаю, что если доктор хотя бы больше половины своих пациентов может довести до более менее приличного состояния и подскажет как ему это состояние сохранить, то честь ему и хвала! Но всем невозможно помочь, к сожалению.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Сен 2019)

К своему посту хочу добавить, что если я одобряю идеи топик-стартера по поводу обращения со своим здоровьем, то это не значит, что я одобряю те посты, где он говорит, что тут собрались моральные инвалиды. За словами надо следить.


----------



## StanMelker (22 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> К своему посту хочу добавить, что если я одобряю идеи топик-стартера по поводу обращения со своим здоровьем, то это не значит, что я одобряю те посты, где он говорит, что тут собрались моральные инвалиды. За словами надо следить.





Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Про технику, конечно, замечание интересное. Особенно для того, кто собирается буквально всё повторять. Но тема в общем не об этом. Тут главное идея. Не обязательно всем надо сразу броситься и со штангой вверх по лестнице рекорды устанавливать. Положите в рюкзак 5 кг веса и поднимитесь по лестнице. Да просто так поднимитесь по лестнице. Подъём по лестнице замечательно тренирует подвздошно-поясничную мышцу,  которая во многом формирует нашу осанку. А хорошая осанка во многом предохраняет от грыж и спондилолистеза. И даже, если с осанкой что-то не так, не надо делать из этого трагедию. Почему у человека кривой позвоночник в направлении вперёд-назад? Потому что это сильно укрепляет позвоночник. Прямой позвоночник сломается гораздо быстрее изогнутого, поскольку тот пружинит за счёт мышц. А если у кого-то позвоночник скривился в направлении слева-направо (сколиоз) - ну и что? Не надо из этого трагедию делать. У меня тоже сколиоз. Как-то один врач попросил меня раздеться. Его реакция: "Ну ничего себе у тебя спина кривая? И как ты жил с ней 60 лет?" Я ему: "Да я как-то и не задумывался об этом." У меня ноги разной длины после детской травмы. Так может от этого. Человеческий организм имеет богатые возможности компенсации. И нечего бояться, что при этом одни мышцы будут больше других. И фик с ними. Тут Александр горевал, что при закачке мышц спины они криво закачиваются. И правильно. Пусть криво закачиваются. Главное закачиваются. Пусть одна мышца будет больше другой. Ничего. Тут Елена заходила. Её доктор по фото напугал. "Сколиоз + горизонтальное положение таза(?). От этого мышцы таза перегружаются. Типа нарушение статики." Такого ровного МРТ как у неё  редко у кого встретишь. Да и без МРТ на конкурсном фото видно, что с осанкой всё в порядке. У топик-стартера было положение в начале ровно такая же ситуация, как и Елены. Была грыжа. После неподъёмных физических упражнений стало ещё хуже (см. первый пост). Он пошёл по нетрадиционному пути. Он не стал пить таблетки, он не стал делать блокады, которые сильно замедляют рассасывание грыжи. Он не пошёл на операцию. У каждого свой путь. Это вопрос религиозный. Не думаю, что надо обсуждать, кто тут прав, а кто виноват. Но с чужим опытом ознакомиться очень интересно. Я в отношении своей спины прошёл свой нетрадиционный путь. Лет 30 назад чувствовал себя около года совершенно жутко. Сильно болели ноги (или одна нога - уже не припомню). Не просто мышцы, а жутко нервы болели. Я не понимал, что со мной. К неврологу обратиться не догадался. Контора наша разваливалась. Разгар "перестройки". Взял отпуск за свой счёт на год. Хорошо, что тогда не было МРТ. А так бы что-то нашли и  долго и безуспешно лечили.  И стал бы хроническим больным. А так через год неожиданно как-то стало лучше. Теперь смотрю - межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 нет в принципе. И спондилолистез больше сантиметра.  И какой-то корешок зажат, что на левой пятке не стою. На это всё внимание не обращаю, поскольку других проблем хватает, хотя может они и связаны с этими проблемами (не знаю). Топик-стартер ещё в том прав, что силовые упражнения увеличивают в организме уровень тестостерона и гормона роста. А эти гормоны способствуют заживлению тканей. И ещё топик-стартер прав, что не ходит в другие темы и не учит как другим жить (типа, как я это делаю), а постится сугубо в своей теме и показывает - а вот у меня так. Кому нравится - пусть повторяет, учитывая свою специфику. Кому не нравится - ну пусть не повторяет. И думаю, что здоровью своему он наносит меньший вред, чем спортсмены пауэр-лифтеры и боди-билдеры с крутыми разрядами и победами на соревнованиях. И поэтому у него здоровье, что у него 8-й разряд. Был бы мастером - проблем со здоровьем было бы больше.


Что именно Вас не устраивает к технике?
Про 8 разряд, это сарказм, если не поняли. Никогда не занимался П/Л


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Про технику, конечно, замечание интересное. Особенно для того, кто собирается буквально всё повторять. Но тема в общем не об этом. Тут главное идея. Не обязательно всем надо сразу броситься и со штангой вверх по лестнице рекорды устанавливать. Положите в рюкзак 5 кг веса и поднимитесь по лестнице. Да просто так поднимитесь по лестнице. Подъём по лестнице замечательно тренирует подвздошно-поясничную мышцу,  которая во многом формирует нашу осанку. А хорошая осанка во многом предохраняет от грыж и спондилолистеза. И даже, если с осанкой что-то не так, не надо делать из этого трагедию. Почему у человека кривой позвоночник в направлении вперёд-назад? Потому что это сильно укрепляет позвоночник. Прямой позвоночник сломается гораздо быстрее изогнутого, поскольку тот пружинит за счёт мышц. А если у кого-то позвоночник скривился в направлении слева-направо (сколиоз) - ну и что? Не надо из этого трагедию делать. У меня тоже сколиоз. Как-то один врач попросил меня раздеться. Его реакция: "Ну ничего себе у тебя спина кривая? И как ты жил с ней 60 лет?" Я ему: "Да я как-то и не задумывался об этом." У меня ноги разной длины после детской травмы. Так может от этого. Человеческий организм имеет богатые возможности компенсации. И нечего бояться, что при этом одни мышцы будут больше других. И фик с ними. Тут Александр горевал, что при закачке мышц спины они криво закачиваются. И правильно. Пусть криво закачиваются. Главное закачиваются. Пусть одна мышца будет больше другой. Ничего. Тут Елена заходила. Её доктор по фото напугал. "Сколиоз + горизонтальное положение таза(?). От этого мышцы таза перегружаются. Типа нарушение статики." Такого ровного МРТ как у неё  редко у кого встретишь. Да и без МРТ на конкурсном фото видно, что с осанкой всё в порядке. У топик-стартера было положение в начале ровно такая же ситуация, как и Елены. Была грыжа. После неподъёмных физических упражнений стало ещё хуже (см. первый пост). Он пошёл по нетрадиционному пути. Он не стал пить таблетки, он не стал делать блокады, которые сильно замедляют рассасывание грыжи. Он не пошёл на операцию. У каждого свой путь. Это вопрос религиозный. Не думаю, что надо обсуждать, кто тут прав, а кто виноват. Но с чужим опытом ознакомиться очень интересно. Я в отношении своей спины прошёл свой нетрадиционный путь. Лет 30 назад чувствовал себя около года совершенно жутко. Сильно болели ноги (или одна нога - уже не припомню). Не просто мышцы, а жутко нервы болели. Я не понимал, что со мной. К неврологу обратиться не догадался. Контора наша разваливалась. Разгар "перестройки". Взял отпуск за свой счёт на год. Хорошо, что тогда не было МРТ. А так бы что-то нашли и  долго и безуспешно лечили.  И стал бы хроническим больным. А так через год неожиданно как-то стало лучше. Теперь смотрю - межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 нет в принципе. И спондилолистез больше сантиметра.  И какой-то корешок зажат, что на левой пятке не стою. На это всё внимание не обращаю, поскольку других проблем хватает, хотя может они и связаны с этими проблемами (не знаю). Топик-стартер ещё в том прав, что силовые упражнения увеличивают в организме уровень тестостерона и гормона роста. А эти гормоны способствуют заживлению тканей. И ещё топик-стартер прав, что не ходит в другие темы и не учит как другим жить (типа, как я это делаю), а постится сугубо в своей теме и показывает - а вот у меня так. Кому нравится - пусть повторяет, учитывая свою специфику. Кому не нравится - ну пусть не повторяет. И думаю, что здоровью своему он наносит меньший вред, чем спортсмены пауэр-лифтеры и боди-билдеры с крутыми разрядами и победами на соревнованиях. И поэтому у него здоровье, что у него 8-й разряд. Был бы мастером - проблем со здоровьем было бы больше.


Пересмотрел все видосы, увидел только возможное скругление в грудном отделе во фронтальных приседаниях, буду разбираться, когда буду у снаряда.  В остальных же упражнениях никаких ошибок серьезных не нашел. Не идеал, конечно, но сойдет. Это не обучающие видео технике, а просто обзор моей обычной тренировки с железом. Соответственно это не эталон для копирования. Есть масса других обучающих видео людей, поопытней меня в этом плане.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> К своему посту хочу добавить, что если я одобряю идеи топик-стартера по поводу обращения со своим здоровьем, то это не значит, что я одобряю те посты, где он говорит, что тут собрались моральные инвалиды. За словами надо следить.


Ни сколько не сожалею о сказанном, я сказал по факту.

Вот если бы местные сидельцы были более оптимистичны настроены, и нацелены были бы на выздоровление, они бы сказали себе «о, класс, раз парень смог восстановиться, то и мы сможем. Для этого мы будем работать над собой, а не сидеть на попе, ждя помощи свыше», я бы никогда так не сказал. А то мало того, что сбросишь сюда позитивный материал, который нормального человека мотивирует, эти индивидуумы, придут сюда, покрякают, раскритикуют и свалят. Вам больше заняться нечем? Не нравится, не смотрите, не читайте! Такие как вы мне не интересны. Вы меня все равно не переубедите в своей не правоте, я знаю что мой метод работает, ведь мне помог. А у меня были: грыжа и протрузия в поясничном, остеохондроз в шейном и грудном. Если я сейчас живу без ограничений, значит по-вашему я занимаюсь ерундой? Значит я не прав?
А ну да, конечно..., вы сразу отмазки выскажете: я ведь «молодой», у меня ведь «травмы не серьезные были» (при том что мне было больно спать,  сидеть, ходить, бежать, голова болела от шейного хондроза)... это для вас не убедительные аргументы в том что мой метод эффективен? Да, не спорю, под каждого его нужно индивидуально корректировать, но это сути не меняет.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (22 Сен 2019)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Что именно Вас не устраивает к технике?


Я не писал, что ваша техника меня не устраивает. Я в этой технике понимаю сильно меньше вашего. Я имел в виду, что для такого чайника, как я, этот момент интересен.


StanMelker написал(а):


> Про 8 разряд, это сарказм, если не поняли.


У меня тоже сарказм, если не поняли.


StanMelker написал(а):


> Никогда не занимался П/Л


И правильно. Спорт гробит здоровье.


StanMelker написал(а):


> Ни сколько не сожалею о сказанном, я сказал по факту.


По факту слова "моральный инвалид" означают, что у человека не в порядке с моралью, что он не соблюдает общепринятые нормы морали. Однако, я не из России. И слово "мораль" мы может понимаем по разному.


StanMelker написал(а):


> Вот если бы местные сидельцы были более оптимистичны настроены, и нацелены были бы на выздоровление, они бы сказали себе «о, класс, раз парень смог восстановиться, то и мы сможем.


Я боюсь, что местные сидельцы вас не поймут. Рассмотрим сидельцев с грыжей. Понятно, что грыжу штангой не лечат. Обратимся к вашему первому посту. У вас была грыжа. И серьёзные физические нагрузки у вас вызвали только обострение. Это понятно. Грыжа - это разрыв фиброзного кольца. И если дать серьёзную нагрузку, то пульпозное ядро будет продолжать выливаться через этот разрыв. Что  делали вы? Вы пошли к инструктору ЛФК  и стали заниматься посильной ЛФК. А вот этим грыжу лечат. Посильное ЛФК для каждого этапа лечения грыжи можно найти на сайте клиники доктора Ступина (в его подписи). А вот после того, как прорыв в фиброзном кольце зарубцуется, а выпавшее фиброзное ядро рассосётся до такой степени, что перестанет невыносимо давить на нервные корешки, тогда можно физические нагрузки и увеличить. Только на этом сайте таких сидельцев практически нет. Если человек чувствует, что можно снова начать нормально жить, он как правило покидает этот сайт. А среди постоянных сидельцев тут как правило люди, которым штанга противопоказана.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> а выпавшее фиброзное ядро


Описка. Извиняюсь. Пульпозное.


----------



## StanMelker (22 Сен 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, вот ЛФК, которую мне назначил врач






А через полгода, когда стало намного легче и я про боли уже почти забыл, я перешел на штангу, начиная с 12,5 кг.

Я никого не заставлял заниматься штангой сразу. Для сильного обострения есть упражнения лежа на полу с собственным весом. Штанга - это следующий этап, ведь нагрузку надо постепенно увеличивать.

Хватит мне говорить, что я кого то заставляю заниматься штангой, уже, ей богу не смешно. Посмеялись и хватит.


----------



## Alexeyyy (23 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/270/page-5#post-2048
> 
> Дикуль получил ушиб спинного мозга при котором ноги отнимаются и не работают и так от 3 месяцев до года. И если просто ждать, то ноги за это время атрофируются  даже когда спинной мозг восстановиться после ушиба, ходить пациент не будет из-за атрофий.
> Это ему врачи и сказали. Здорового негра, который приходил бы и сгибал ноги по 1000 раз каждый день в советских клиниках не было. Аппаратов для мобилизации, которыми пользуются сейчас еще не было. Поэтому имея неуемный характер, Дикуль придумал систему блоков, а товарищи по цирку ему сделали эти блоки и полгода здоровыми руками сгибал больные ноги. А через полгода, когда после ушиба спинного мозга восстановился, смог и своими ногами пойти.
> ...


Ну-ну, ушиб спинного мозга, инвалидность, которая никак не подтверждена документально, фейковые "рекорды" по поднятию тяжестей, изменённый возраст в паспорте, чтобы можно было дальше в цирке выступать, да, всё это "работающая" система...


----------



## Shadowhawk (23 Сен 2019)

Дикуль - это клоун, который с резиновыми блинами приседал


----------



## Алексей38 (23 Сен 2019)

@Alexeyyy, мой родственник лично знает Дикуля, и он подтверждает его инвалидность.. Другое дело что его реабилитационные упражнения мало кому помогают, а иногда и делают ещё хуже. Чисто бизнес.


----------



## Alexeyyy (23 Сен 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> @Alexeyyy, мой родственник лично знает Дикуля, и он подтверждает его инвалидность.. Другое дело что его реабилитационные упражнения мало кому помогают, а иногда и делают ещё хуже. Чисто бизнес.


И как он её подтверждает? Со слов Дикуля или как? Где он проходил лечение и получил инвалидность, в каком медицинском учреждении? Это всё можно ведь и проверить, так? Да и с чего бы верить в его инвалидность, если он во многом лжет?


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Сен 2019)

@StanMelker, Вот очень хорошее виде про упражнения.
Если посмотреть вдумчиво, то станет понятно, что не важно сильная мышца или слабая, главное, чтобы она была здоровая.
А если больные мышцы закачивать, то ничего хорошего не будет.
Как в прочем и произошло с @Helen68,


----------



## Алексей38 (23 Сен 2019)

Alexeyyy написал(а):


> И как он её подтверждает? Со слов Дикуля или как? Где он проходил лечение и получил инвалидность, в каком медицинском учреждении? Это всё можно ведь и проверить, так? Да и с чего бы верить в его инвалидность, если он во многом лжет?



Остались неврологические изменения, подробней ответил в личку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2019)

Alexeyyy написал(а):


> Ну-ну, ушиб спинного мозга, инвалидность, которая никак не подтверждена документально, фейковые "рекорды" по поднятию тяжестей, изменённый возраст в паспорте, чтобы можно было дальше в цирке выступать, да, всё это "работающая" система...


Не верно.


Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Дикуль - это клоун, который с резиновыми блинами приседал


Не верно.


Alexeyyy написал(а):


> И как он её подтверждает? Со слов Дикуля или как? Где он проходил лечение и получил инвалидность, в каком медицинском учреждении? Это всё можно ведь и проверить, так? Да и с чего бы верить в его инвалидность, если он во многом лжет?


Да нет у него инвалидности. Была временная, 2 -я, тогда не рабочая, которую через год отменили, поскольку восстановился.


Алексей38 написал(а):


> @Alexeyyy, мой родственник лично знает Дикуля, и он подтверждает его инвалидность.. Другое дело что его реабилитационные упражнения мало кому помогают, а иногда и делают ещё хуже. Чисто бизнес.


Так его упражнения не для реабилитации-восстановления прежнего, а для абелитации-обучения инвалидов жить по новому. Весь комплекс переработали под больные спины, но  так как 3 этап лечебных занятий (тренировочный), поставили на первое место. 
Но такова необходимость использования бренда "Дикуль", отсюда и подача его как врача.
Деньги решают многое.


----------



## Alexeyyy (23 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да нет у него инвалидности. Была временная, 2 -я, тогда не рабочая, которую через год отменили, поскольку восстановился.


Ну, по легенде он в инвалидном кресле ездил и врачи говорили, что ходить не будет... Ай, кругом обман, сплошной обман =(

Сколько уже таких волшебников блин было и есть, Бубновский, Дикуль, Блюм, у всех супер авторские методики, а по факту ничего там нету особенного и тем более доказательного... Обидно, очень за это обидно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2019)

Так все и было. Тему перечитайте.
Будет у Вас ушиб спинного мозга и кресло будет с вашим именем по полгода- год.
Только он в отличии от большинства не только лежал и ждал, а много занимался и когда ушиб прошел, он встал и пошел отказываться от инвалидности, а не получать ее, как делают другие.



Alexeyyy написал(а):


> Сколько уже таких волшебников блин было и есть, Бубновский, Дикуль, Блюм, у всех супер авторские методики, а по факту ничего там нету особенного и тем более доказательного... Обидно, очень за это обидно!


Это другой вопрос. Это брендирование продукта, капитализм. Теперь все решают деньги.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это другой вопрос. Это брендирование продукта. капитализм. Теперь все решают деньги.


В том-то и дело, что это как раз все и портит. Пока деньги решают все вопрос о здоровье довольно очень туманный. Нет денег у простого на народа на восстановление. А полис ОМС это просто пустая бумажка по сути. Миопрессуру по этой бумажке не сделают!


----------



## Алексей38 (24 Сен 2019)

При чем тут миопрессура? Александр, у вас свет клином сошёлся на ней, ей Богу в каждой теме про нее пишете. Пока я боролся год со своей грыжей, человека 3 моих знакомых вылечились в обычной поликлинике на массажах и физио по омс! При мне девушка с парезом стопы делала операцию поясничную и лечилась на физио, потом все лето играла в волейбол! И тут на форуме примеров куча. Большинству помогает обычное лечение, и не надо никому никакие фиброзы разрушать миопрессурой с дикой силой и последующими синяками на всё тело!


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2019)

У тех кто вылечился не так все плохо было, поэтому им и помогло обычное лечение. В том-то и дело! Я все это пробовал по полюсу ОМС в свое время, току нет.

_Александр, у вас свет клином сошёлся на ней, ей Богу в каждой теме про нее пишете._
Так это единственное, что помогает, если от всего остального лечения толку нет. Другого способа все равно нет с более менее реальным результатом (если классическое лечение не помогает).
Только работать с мышцами.


----------



## Алексей38 (24 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, и как, помогло за долгие годы занятий?


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> @Александр_100, и как, помогло за долгие годы занятий?


На 100% нет. На 100% не поможет я думаю. Проблема вся в том, что образ жизни нужно поменять.
А так конечно помогает. Ремонт тела каждый день! Каждый день борьба с МФС. Если не бороться, то и работать не сможешь.
Ну и общий есть прогресс, но очень медленно, плюс сезонные колебания, опять же по причине образа жизни.
А те кто вылечились по простому, так они не вылечились на самом деле. Там просто везение, у них он есть этот МФС, но так мышцы натянуты в данный момент, что ничего не пережимает, не болит. 
В любой момент может все вернуться в плане обострения.
А миопрессура это не значит до синяков мять. Можно и более мягко работать с мышцами. От специалиста зависит.


----------



## Алексей38 (24 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, люди годами ЛФК делают и счастливы, кто то вобще ничего не делает и живёт отлично после операций, работает на стройках дальше, кто то не зацикливается и живёт в свое удовольствие, ещё потом бывает и выздоравливает.
Кому нравится много лет каждый день часами делать самому себе миопрессуру которая даже толком его не вылечивает, копаться в болячках, что ж его дело, только так и жизнь пройдет мимо и дети вырастут без должного внимания.
За все эти годы можно уже выучиться другой профессии, сменить работу, изменить жизнь и выздороветь, было бы желание.


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Кому нравится много лет каждый день часами делать самому себе миопрессуру которая даже толком его не вылечивает, копаться в болячках, что ж его дело, только так и жизнь пройдет мимо и дети вырастут без должного внимания.


А есть варианты, когда все по пробовал и ноль эффекта?



Алексей38 написал(а):


> кто то не зацикливается и живёт в свое удовольствие, ещё потом бывает и выздоравливает.


Правильно. Смена образа жизни. У меня работает это, я проверил уже ни один раз. Жаль, что не могу круглый год так жить!



Алексей38 написал(а):


> Люди годами ЛФК делают и счастливы


Без движения всяко не вылечишься.


----------



## Alexeyyy (24 Сен 2019)

На мой взгляд, если ты 8 лет каждый день себя "лечишь", а эффект либо временный либо при каких-то мало значимых условиях (погода) скатывается больше в половину, то здесь проблема либо в голове либо в "лечении"


----------



## Алексей38 (24 Сен 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А есть варианты, когда все по пробовал и ноль эффекта?



Не рассматривали проблему с головой?
Верно @Alexeyyy подметил


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Сен 2019)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Не рассматривали проблему с головой?
> Верно @Alexeyyy подметил


Рассматривал. Я даже знаю как то работает. Первично все рано механическая боль. А голова, она просто подключается в этот замкнутый круг и усиливает боль. Т.е. если голову расслабляешь, то становится лучше, но до конца к сожалению не уходит.
Образ жизни если меняешь, вот она голова и выздоравливает.


Alexeyyy написал(а):


> На мой взгляд, если ты 8 лет каждый день себя "лечишь", а эффект либо временный либо при каких-то мало значимых условиях (погода) скатывается больше в половину, то здесь проблема либо в голове либо в "лечении"


Я за 8 лет по разному пробовал лечить себя. Раньше другие были способы. Я по всякому пробовал. Как я себя сейчас лечу, это я не так давно относительно занимаюсь. Вся проблема в отсутствии специалистов.
Даже туже миопрессуру бы попробовать так, чтобы это было у меня в городе, а куда-то ехать и не сумасшедшие деньги платить.

Вот пример. В выходные был на даче, ходил за грибами, на участке там кое, что делал. Ничего не болело. И голова не кружилась. И настроение было хорошее. Я в такие моменты и забываю про болячку.

А будние начались, опять за комп сел. Вот пол дня посидел и все уже начинаешь мучиться. Болит нога, сразу нервы начинают шалить. Сразу уже и настроение не то. А тут еще начинают тебя мучить и подгонять когда объект доделаешь, надо сдавать. А ты сидишь и думаешь то о работе, то о ноге, то пошел себя ремонтировать когда уже совсем.
Так что тут голова вторична, первична механическая проблема. Нельзя статику к сожалению длительную.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100. А вы обратили внимание на конец вашего ролика от Лукьянова? Триггеры могут переходить в латентную форму. Наверное, это происходит, если они существуют долго и при этом развивается фиброз в мышце. Э.Конкин лечил это дело направленным УВТ под контролем УЗИ. Вы вроде тоже пытались это делать. Но вроде у вас в городе настоящих специалистов по этому делу нет (насколько я помню ваши посты). А может в сети есть хоть какая-то информация по этому методу? Вы не интересовались?


----------



## 32Ольга (24 Сен 2019)

@Александр_100, рабочее место правильно оборудовано? Подушка под поясницей есть? Стул ортопедический? Встаете с места каждый час? Делаете легкую разминку?
Все правильно говорите, у меня так же: в выходные на даче движение, нет времени для сидения и все хорошо, статика на работе у компа конечно вредна, но если все правильно оборудовать, то отрицательная нагрузка минимальна. Я вот в обеденный перерыв в соседнюю поликлинику на ЛФК успеваю сбегать. Было бы желание.


----------



## Alexeyyy (24 Сен 2019)

Люди, а как пригласить в свою тему врачей?


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2019)

@Alexeyyy, они здесь - @Доктор Ступин, например.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2019)

Alexeyyy написал(а):


> Люди, а как пригласить в свою тему врачей?


А зачем тут врачи?
Тема про то, как человек занимается тренировочным лфк.
Ему хорошо, ничего не болит.
Многие из тех, кто потеет два раза неделю в спортзале чувствуют себя хорошо.
Так и должно быть..


----------



## Фанис1303 (24 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а что делать если у меня еще пот не выходит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2019)

@Фанис1303, для больного места лечебная, а для здорового - тренировка до пота.


----------



## Alexeyyy (24 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем тут врачи?
> Тема про то, как человек занимается тренировочным лфк.
> Ему хорошо, ничего не болит.
> Многие из тех, кто потеет два раза неделю в спортзале чувствуют себя хорошо.
> Так и должно быть..


Так это тема не моя, я в свою хотел пригласить =)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2019)

@Alexeyyy, 


Alexeyyy написал(а):


> Так это тема не моя, я в свою хотел пригласить =)


Иде?


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Александр_100. А вы обратили внимание на конец вашего ролика от Лукьянова? Триггеры могут переходить в латентную форму. Наверное, это происходит, если они существуют долго и при этом развивается фиброз в мышце. Э.Конкин лечил это дело направленным УВТ под контролем УЗИ. Вы вроде тоже пытались это делать. Но вроде у вас в городе настоящих специалистов по этому делу нет (насколько я помню ваши посты). А может в сети есть хоть какая-то информация по этому методу? Вы не интересовались?


Да, с УВТ у нас грустно. Есть аппарат, но на нем работать толком некому по сути. То, что там девочка сидит и может пострелять тебе куда угодно, толку нет.


32Ольга написал(а):


> @Александр_100, рабочее место правильно оборудовано? Подушка под поясницей есть? Стул ортопедический? Встаете с места каждый час? Делаете легкую разминку?
> Все правильно говорите, у меня так же: в выходные на даче движение, нет времени для сидения и все хорошо, статика на работе у компа конечно вредна, но если все правильно оборудовать, то отрицательная нагрузка минимальна. Я вот в обеденный перерыв в соседнюю поликлинику на ЛФК успеваю сбегать. Было бы желание.


Все правильно. У меня так все и сделано. Я стараюсь минимально снизить вред от сидячей нагрузки.


----------



## StanMelker (13 Окт 2019)

Прошло 5 лет, с тех пор как я начал свои тренировки, у меня все классно! Кроме силовых, хожу еще на ММА. Все супер. Делаю тоже самое что и все. Не ограничиваюсь только своей весовой категорией (73-75), стараюсь выходить с теми кто больше меня. Не всегда успешно, но необходимо.
Спина, шея абсолютно не болит. Чувствую себя отлично.

Спорт - это сила. И травмы - не оправдание чтобы им не заниматься. Все лечится, было бы несмирение с  инвалидностью и жизнью ограниченной. Если ты смирился - ты погиб, ты труп.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Так правильно.
Слово спорт заменяем на слово тренировки и правильно.


----------



## StanMelker (13 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, правильные тренировки☝️


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Конечно!


----------



## StanMelker (13 Окт 2019)

Мне вообще, нравится эта идея. То что тренировки как покалечили меня, так и вылечили. Если бы не эта травма, я бы никогда не занимался стабильно (потому что не надо было бы поддерживать мышечный корсет всегда в тонусе, а это регулярность занятий), не следил бы за питанием и т п. То есть это мотивация к тренировкам и спорту. Не все так и плохо, все дело в голове. Если считаешь что ничего невозможно и смирился с поражением в мыслях, тогда и участь будет низкая. Я просто радуюсь жизнью))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Проблема в том, что вы агрессивно продаёте этот метод панацею. 
А ведь есть куча различных ситуаций. И метод далеко не всем подходит, И по характеру. И по деньгам. И по времени. И по наличию аномалий. И по наличию искривлений.
То что вы делаете было всегда. Лечебная гимнастика вначале лечебная потом восстановительная, а потом тренировочная. Это классика медицины. И тут важно соблюдение всех этапов. И всех особенностей как заболевания, так и человека.
Я как-то рассказал про своего пациента химика. У него была повышенная кислотность, и он содой решил свою проблему. Ну почему-то после этого решил что что-то лечить всё, от заболеваний желудка – до заболеваний кожи. Всех лечил. Всем советую только одно. Отметал все другие методы лечения. Умер от инсульта, потому что сода давление не снижала. 
Не хочу чтобы такая ситуация – панацеизма- завладела и Вами.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (13 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, интересно , химик в каком смысле, наверное это такой же гуру был как и топикстартер.


----------



## StanMelker (13 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, да это понятно что у всех разные ситуации и что я перегибаю палку местами. Не в обиду если что всем нормальным и порядочным людям, но даже если взять тот факт, что мне писали в лс несколько человек, что тут сидят в основной массе «профессиональные больные», которые настолько зациклились на своей болезни, что вместо поиска эффективного решения и действия в сторону лечения, они лишь задвигают километровые теории тут. То есть занимаются самокопанием а не действием. Тут не все такие, но их много.
Конечно я не осуждаю их, это дело каждого, но просто анализирую и вижу что это позиция типичного большинства. Общества. В большинстве своем люди такие. Пассивные и инертные. Это не хорошо ни плохо, это как есть).

И поэтому, я отказываюсь верить что никому такой классические способ лечения тут не поможет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2019)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Интересно , химик в каком смысле, наверное это такой же гуру был как и топикстартер.


Он химик по образованию и по профессии.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (13 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Он химик по образованию и по профессии.


Странно. Как можно реакцию щелочи и кислоты (которую в 8 кл проходят)  экстраполировать на все и вся.
Как минимум в органической химии пробелы (а это уже 11 кл школы)


----------



## StanMelker (13 Окт 2019)

Я думаю уже нет смысла никакого в данной теме, все равно результата ноль из того что я ожидал. Хотел помочь, а вышло все вхолостую. Ну и ладно.


----------



## StanMelker (4 Май 2020)

Перечитываю данную тему, с одной стороны и я не прав, что склонял людей, показывая свой пример выздоровления делать то, что им они не хотят, но с другой стороны тоже считаю эти люди показали свое аморфное поведение, тем, что отказываются верить в свое выздоровление, и как следствие, что то для этого делать, прилагать усилия.
ЛФК - это усилия.
Восстановительная и поддерживающая физическая нагрузка - это усилие со стороны человека.
Но выбор, как говорится, у каждого свой.

Я не исключаю, что у каждого индивидуальный случай и что ЛФК не всем поможет, но судя по комментаторам моей темы, таких тут абсолютное большинство, а этого быть не может, следовательно, это вранье. Просто эти люди сами себя успокоили, сложив с себя ответственность. Молодцы!

Есть ещё такие люди, которые мне писали, мол, не сработает ЛФК и спорт на других, что я молодой, а они нет...,и тысячи других оправданий.

Реально, смешно наблюдать за всем этим. Когда я знаю что мне и другим  помогло, а этим форумным сидельцам нет. Так и останетесь зависимыми от таблеток и не сможете вести активный образ жизни в физическом плане.


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Прошло 5 лет, с тех пор как я начал свои тренировки, у меня все классно! Кроме силовых, хожу еще на ММА. Все супер. Делаю тоже самое что и все. Не ограничиваюсь только своей весовой категорией (73-75), стараюсь выходить с теми кто больше меня. Не всегда успешно, но необходимо.
> Спина, шея абсолютно не болит. Чувствую себя отлично.
> 
> Спорт - это сила. И травмы - не оправдание чтобы им не заниматься. Все лечится, было бы несмирение с  инвалидностью и жизнью ограниченной. Если ты смирился - ты погиб, ты труп.


Приятно такое читать. Редко кому удается прожить столько лет без проблем. Но, 5 лет это не срок. А рецидив приходит когда его не ждешь... Посмотреть бы на вас эдак лет через 16.
Не, я ничего не имею против вашей методике восстановления - каждому свое! Подаете вы ее предвзятозавышено.


----------



## StanMelker (4 Май 2020)

Через 15 лет мне тоже на форуме скажут что это не показатель. Надо через 30.
А между прочим, с момента начала занятий лфк и спортом прошло уже 6 лет.


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Через 15 лет мне тоже на форуме скажут что это не показатель. Надо через 30.
> А между прочим, с момента начала занятий лфк и спортом прошло уже 6 лет.


Но это вам не дано знать, потому что вы еще не прошли этот жизненный период. И 6 лет не показатель, а вот 20 - это уже медицинский показатель результата нового метода.


----------



## StanMelker (4 Май 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> Но это вам не дано знать, потому что вы еще не прошли этот жизненный период. И 6 лет не показатель, а вот 20 - это уже медицинский показатель результата нового метода.


Да это никакой не новый метот, так поступают все спортсмены. Появилась грыжа - укрепил мышечный корсет. Какой это новый метод?


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да это никакой не новый метот, так поступают все спортсмены. Появилась грыжа - укрепил мышечный корсет. Какой это новый метод?


Ну, тогда вам нужно было делать в каждом посте пометку - только для спортсменов!


----------



## StanMelker (4 Май 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> Ну, тогда вам нужно было делать в каждом посте пометку - только для спортсменов!


Как меня раздражают такие люди как вы. 
Да, только для спортсменов, если будет угодно. Вас это не касается, поэтому сидие в ограничениях всю жизнь.


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Как меня раздражают такие люди как вы.
> Да, только для спортсменов, если будет угодно. Вас это не касается, поэтому сидие в ограничениях всю жизнь.


Это потому что вам очень далеко до таких как я. Посмотрю я на ваши выкрутасы в 67 ваших лет. Тогда ваше раздражение усилится кратно из-за вашей беспомощности.


----------



## StanMelker (4 Май 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> Это потому что вам очень далеко до таких как я. Посмотрю я на ваши выкрутасы в 67 ваших лет. Тогда ваше раздражение усилится кратно из-за вашей беспомощности.


Да тут молодых куча кто такой же как вы позиции.
Да и вопрос сразу можно задать, а что, человек делает, чтобы изменить ситуацию? Какие действия предпринимает чтобы вылечиться? Этот вопрос касается как 20ти так и 80 летних

Если ответ на вопрос  что-то типо:делаю уколы; пью обезбаливающие; хожу к мануал норму терапевту и т п, при том что на протяжении многих лет это не помогало, может дело просто в том что ты делаешь что то не то? Не приходило ни разу это в голову?

Помню в студенчестве ходил в качалку, пришёл туда дед весь скрюченный, я не помню как эта болезнь называется, но осанка у него была ужасная, скрюченный градусов на 45. Грыж было куча. Постепенно начал заниматься, укреплять спину, помимо этого делать другие упражнения. Человеку было тогда уже 70,а он вёл активный образ жизни, поправил осанку, избавился от болей в спине, становую тягу делал 90кг.

Мне даже если 90 лет будет, я все равно не откажусь от своих слов - все зависит только от меня и если что то не ладится в моей жизни, значит дело во мне, значит я делаю что то не так.

Просто в такой ситуации, просто нужно признать: ты не готов меняться.


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да тут молодых куча кто такой же как вы позиции.
> Да и вопрос сразу можно задать, а что, человек делает, чтобы изменить ситуацию? Какие действия предпринимает чтобы вылечиться? Этот вопрос касается как 20ти так и 80 летних
> 
> Если ответ на вопрос  что-то типо:делаю уколы; пью обезбаливающие; хожу к мануал норму терапевту и т п, при том что на протяжении многих лет это не помогало, может дело просто в том что ты делаешь что то не то? Не приходило ни разу это в голову?
> ...


Вот это уже похоже на деловой разговор. А вот позицию вы мою не уяснили. Я, как и вы, тоже в свое время пошел своим путем поперек сложившимся стереотипам.
Строя планы на далекое будущее, не забывайте, что природой заложен в наш организм лимит жизни. По мнению большинства,  он определен 100 годами размеренной, не перегружающейся постоянной жизни. А спорт это уже регулярные перегрузки, поэтому вы уже перебрали к своим паспортным годам, 10 лет, поэтому в 90 вам уже не светит остаться при своих словах.


----------



## StanMelker (4 Май 2020)

Даже если в 90 лет человек будет чувствовать хуже, это повод всю жизнь ничем не заниматься?


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

В меру заниматься можно и нужно всем, если позволяет здоровье.


----------



## Виктор-72 (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Просто в такой ситуации, просто нужно признать: ты не готов меняться.


Мне очень радостно видеть, что у Вас все хорошо. Но вот с этим тезисом я бы поспорил. Не за всех, но за многих.
Я, в силу своей профессии, вынужден меняться постоянно, т.к. технологии развиваются столь стремительно, что...
Но, я не про профессию. Я около 10-ки лет не могу победит проблему в спине. Я почти не колол уколы и обезболивающие только когда уже не спишь ночами от боли. Физкультурил, ЛФК, немного Цигун, легкий бег, нормализовал питание и вес. Казалось бы, ну что еще.. А ведь угодил в этом году на операционный стол.
Я это к тому, что, разумеется, многое в руках самого человека, но, увы, не все.

Здоровья всем!


----------



## Фанис1303 (4 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Да тут молодых куча кто такой же как вы позиции.
> Да и вопрос сразу можно задать, а что, человек делает, чтобы изменить ситуацию? Какие действия предпринимает чтобы вылечиться? Этот вопрос касается как 20ти так и 80 летних
> 
> Если ответ на вопрос  что-то типо:делаю уколы; пью обезбаливающие; хожу к мануал норму терапевту и т п, при том что на протяжении многих лет это не помогало, может дело просто в том что ты делаешь что то не то? Не приходило ни разу это в голову?
> ...


Сказка...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2020)

Заниматься надо!
Главное, сперва лечебно, потом восстановительно, потом тренировочно.
Главное, на каждом этапе правильно.


----------



## Виктор-72 (4 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главное, на каждом этапе правильно.


Здесь я могу сделать вывод, что я занимался 10 лет неправильно, не смотря на то, что со мной занимались многие в том числе очень дорогие и именитые специалисты. Результат - операция и пока не очень реабилитация после нее.
Конечно, заниматься надо, но практически уверен, что занятия ЛФК равнозначны разминке + ходьба или легкий бег. Нет в ней никакого магического смысла. Только работа мышц, а значит кровоток, а значит какие способности есть у организма - такой и будет результат лечения.
Все ИМХО и на собственной шкуре.

Всем здоровья!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2020)

@Виктор-72, не верно.

Занятия ЛФК кардинально отличаются от спортивных занятий (в этом часть ошибки и @StanMelker
И хотя уже много раз это повторял и уже надоел всем, повторю.
У занятий лфк есть три уровня и на каждом уровне есть свои задачи.
И не важно чем и с кем Вы занимаетесь. Важно выполнены ли поставленные задачи.
Кстати, после операции какими упражнениями Вы занимались?
Нагрузку увеличивали?
Упражнения меняли и добавляли?


*На лечебном этапе, *приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.

*На восстановительном этапе *переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


*Для профилактического этапа, *основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.


----------



## Виктор-72 (4 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У занятий лфк есть три уровня и на каждом уровне есть свои задачи.
> И не важно чем и с кем Вы занимаетесь. Важно выполнены ли поставленные задачи.
> Кстати, после операции какими упражнениями Вы занимались?
> Нагрузку увеличивали?
> Упражнения меняли и добавляли?


Конечно занимался, начиная со третьей недели под руководством персонального инструктора ФНКЦ ФМБА, а потом в группе с ним же, с корректировкой выполнения и добавлением упражнений. Единственное, что я могу сказать, что у меня не было ни одного дня (я подчеркиваю ни одного) ни до операции, ни после нее, чтобы у меня не болело в пояснице, ягодице и(или) ноге. Да, интенсивность боли разная, от терпимой и позволяющей сносно работать, до тяжело терпимой. Ходьба всегда, я подчеркиваю ВСЕГДА ДО ОПЕРАЦИИ приносила облегчение, после операции - не всегда, возможно, потому что ходьба по дорожке не тоже самое, что по парку.
Упражнения ЛФК никогда не приносили облегчения, ни до, ни после операции. Через полтора-два месяца после операции решил отказаться от ЛФК, т.к. после нее стало заметно тяжелее. Стал просто ходить и делать потягивания лежа и стоя, некоторые упражнения из ЛФК (самые простые) и те, которые организм хочет делать.
Так что принцип, что можно приступать к тому или иному периоду ЛФК - это отсутствие боли лежа и стоя - не для меня, у меня так не бывает. Если бы у меня не болело лежа и стоя, а болело бы только при нагрузках, то меня не было бы на этом форуме, и я бы от счастья не знал куда деваться.

Всем здоровья!
/ Уже надоел, наверное этой фразой, но это искренне и со смыслом!/


----------



## Никанор (4 Май 2020)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Если бы у меня не болело лежа и стоя, а болело бы только при нагрузках,


Предлагаю вам поразмышлять над этим. У вас очень сильно сжаты позвонки, что и выдает вам перечисленные вами симптомы. Сила этого сжатия огромна. если с такой силой сжимать два куска железа, то они нагреются. Позвонки не нагреваются, потому что работает система охлаждения организма. Поскольку работа произведена, должен быть и результат - не происходит нагрев, выдается боль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2020)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Конечно занимался, начиная со третьей недели под руководством персонального инструктора ФНКЦ ФМБА, а потом в группе с ним же, с корректировкой выполнения и добавлением упражнений. Единственное, что я могу сказать, что у меня не было ни одного дня (я подчеркиваю ни одного) ни до операции, ни после нее, чтобы у меня не болело в пояснице, ягодице и(или) ноге. Да, интенсивность боли разная, от терпимой и позволяющей сносно работать, до тяжело терпимой. Ходьба всегда, я подчеркиваю ВСЕГДА ДО ОПЕРАЦИИ приносила облегчение, после операции - не всегда, возможно, потому что ходьба по дорожке не тоже самое, что по парку.
> Упражнения ЛФК никогда не приносили облегчения, ни до, ни после операции. Через полтора-два месяца после операции решил отказаться от ЛФК, т.к. после нее стало заметно тяжелее. Стал просто ходить и делать потягивания лежа и стоя, некоторые упражнения из ЛФК (самые простые) и те, которые организм хочет делать.
> Так что принцип, что можно приступать к тому или иному периоду ЛФК - это отсутствие боли лежа и стоя - не для меня, у меня так не бывает. Если бы у меня не болело лежа и стоя, а болело бы только при нагрузках, то меня не было бы на этом форуме, и я бы от счастья не знал куда деваться.
> 
> ...


Пр таком описании боли, ее надо было лечить. Чем мы уже обсуждали. И лфк тут только лечебное лежа на спине.


----------



## Виктор-72 (5 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пр таком описании боли, ее надо было лечить. Чем мы уже обсуждали. И лфк тут только лечебное лежа на спине.


Ну вот и круговорот. Я только этим и занимаюсь уже 10 лет. Да, почти без гормонов, потому, что вынужден пить гормоны в силу других обстоятельств. Но, увы.


Никанор написал(а):


> Предлагаю вам поразмышлять над этим. У вас очень сильно сжаты позвонки, что и выдает вам перечисленные вами симптомы. Сила этого сжатия огромна. если с такой силой сжимать два куска железа, то они нагреются. Позвонки не нагреваются, потому что работает система охлаждения организма. Поскольку работа произведена, должен быть и результат - не происходит нагрев, выдается боль.


Размышления не приносят облегчения. А значит - или ход мысли неверный или размышлениями здесь не поможешь.

@Доктор Ступин 
Кстати, Федор Петрович, очень важный аспект - никто из врачей не отвечает четко на вопросы. По какой причине разболтались суставы буквально за пару лет - колени, ТБС, видимо и опорный комплекс позвоночника тоже. Есть констатация факта  и даже диагноз, что касается ТБС - нейропатическая мышечная атрофия. Это о чем и что с ней делать? Ни слова не сказал Ортопед - иди, говорит, МРТ делай, сделал - ничего особенного. И опять 25, попробуйте это, не помогло, хм... ну тогда это, опять не помогло, а может отрезать? Давай... хм... да, течение рецидивирующее... Вот, как-то так.


----------



## StanMelker (5 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Заниматься надо!
> Главное, сперва лечебно, потом восстановительно, потом тренировочно.
> Главное, на каждом этапе правильно.


Вот. Слово ЛФК я написал, чтоб всем понятно было и не страшно. Начинал я с него. Просто тут напишешь слово "спорт" и сразу его шугается народ ("мне спорт противопоказан" "я инвалид" и т п)

Потом перешёл на тренировки и поддерживаю по сей день. Правда ушёл от запредельных весов, перешёл на более лёгкие многоповторки, по соображениям эффективности занятий ММА.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Вот. Слово ЛФК я написал, чтоб всем понятно было и не страшно. Начинал я с него. Просто тут напишешь слово "спорт" и сразу его шугается народ ("мне спорт противопоказан" "я инвалид" и т п)
> 
> Потом перешёл на тренировки и поддерживаю по сей день. Правда ушёл от запредельных весов, перешёл на более лёгкие многоповторки, по соображениям эффективности занятий ММА.


Вы для себя определитесь, у Вас спортивные тренировки или лечебные.


Виктор-72 написал(а):


> По какой причине разболтались суставы буквально за пару лет - колени, ТБС, видимо и опорный комплекс позвоночника тоже. Есть констатация факта  и даже диагноз, что касается ТБС - нейропатическая мышечная атрофия. Это о чем и что с ней делать? Ни слова не сказал Ортопед - иди, говорит, МРТ делай, сделал - ничего особенного. И опять 25, попробуйте это, не помогло, хм... ну тогда это, опять не помогло, а может отрезать? Давай... хм... да, течение рецидивирующее... Вот, как-то так.


Что значит разболтались?
Нет такой жалобы. Гипермобильность.


----------



## StanMelker (5 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы для себя определитесь, у Вас спортивные тренировки или лечебные.
> 
> Что значит разболтались?
> Нет такой жалобы. Гипермобильность.


Я не знаю как это по врачебному будет звучать, по факту я занимаюсь поддерживающими мышечный корсет тренировками и спортом тоже занимаюсь (помимо упражнений на кор трерирую и другие мышцы), в частности смешанные единоборства


----------



## Виктор-72 (5 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что значит разболтались?
> Нет такой жалобы. Гипермобильность.


Да как не назови, а щелкает все и в позвоночнике и крестце и коленях.
Делать-то что с этим?
Кстати, ортопед посмотрел и сказал, что гипермобильность не критична, хотя имеется. Он сказал, что после 40 обычно люди становятся "пожестче". Но, опять же, что делать - тишина. Он увидел, что я не его пациент, что мне не надо менять сустав и потерял интерес ко мне.
Красота!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я не знаю как это по врачебному будет звучать, по факту я занимаюсь поддерживающими мышечный корсет тренировками и спортом тоже занимаюсь (помимо упражнений на кор трерирую и другие мышцы), в частности смешанные единоборства


Скорее не так. Вы создали стереотип, при котором возможны и спортивные занятия.
Теперь вопрос.
Как Вы думаете, сколько грыж у чемпиона мира по смешанным единоборствам?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Да как не назови, а щелкает все и в позвоночнике и крестце и коленях.
> Делать-то что с этим?
> Кстати, ортопед посмотрел и сказал, что гипермобильность не критична, хотя имеется. Он сказал, что после 40 обычно люди становятся "пожестче". Но, опять же, что делать - тишина. Он увидел, что я не его пациент, что мне не надо менять сустав и потерял интерес ко мне.
> Красота!


Щелкает
Вообще-то причин 5-6 можно назвать.
Но важно понимание-это болезнь или просто нарушение функции.

Врач смотрел. Есть гипермобильность, но не критична. Оперативное решение не нужно.
То есть скорее всего это возрастное нарушение функции.
Так радоваться надо, а Вы напрягаетесь.


----------



## StanMelker (6 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скорее не так. Вы создали стереотип, при котором возможны и спортивные занятия.
> Теперь вопрос.
> Ка выдумаете, сколько грыж у чемпиона мира по смешанным единоборствам?


Ну вот опять вы пишите страшные слова, зачем людей пугаете? Сейчас прочитают снова и напишут мне: вот видишь, я же говорил что спорт вреден)). Зачем? Проще надо быть.
Профессиональный спорт да, вреден. А для себя, почему бы не заниматься.
Вы вот тоже способствуете этими словами, чтоб люди были такими амебными и трусливыми как на этом форуме многие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ну вот опять вы пишите страшные слова, зачем людей пугаете? Сейчас прочитают снова и напишут мне: вот видишь, я же говорил что спорт вреден)). Зачем? Проще надо быть.
> Профессиональный спорт да, вреден. А для себя, почему бы не заниматься.
> Вы вот тоже способствуете этими словами, чтоб люди были такими амебными и трусливыми как на этом форуме многие.


Я способствую, чтобы у людей меньше болело.

Понимаю, что не можете ответить.
Ваш эмпирический путь не ясен ни Вам, ни всем.
В медицине эмпирические действия подвергаются исследованию и доказыванию, чтобы перенести их с личности на общество.
И не надо доказывать доказанное и впихивать впихнутое.
Давно уже все решено в спортивной медицине.


----------



## Виктор-72 (6 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врач смотрел. Есть гипермобильность, но не критична. Оперативное решение не нужно.
> То есть скорее всего это возрастное нарушение функции.
> Так радоваться надо, а Вы напрягаетесь.


Ортопед, который меня смотрел, считает, что с возрастом объем движений должен уменьшаться, а у меня наоборот получается.
Да, слава Богу, вроде бы оперировать ТБС не надо.
Но так щелкает же и позвоночник, причем уже оперированный. И болит же, вот в чем дело.
А так, я конечно радуюсь, но уже все меньше...


----------



## Никанор (6 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как Вы думаете, сколько грыж у чемпиона мира по смешанным единоборствам?





StanMelker написал(а):


> Ну вот опять вы пишите страшные слова, зачем людей пугаете?


Да ни какие это это и не страшные слова. Это житейский пример того, что грыжи эти, сами по себе, не мешают радоваться жизни. В здоровом теле они есть ничто и не являются проблемой для организма - проблемой для человека является наличие здорового тела и как его приобрести.
Причины возникновения грыжи у спортсменов и не спортсменов совершенно разные. У спортсменов это происходит одномоментно при одновременном напряжении всех мышц тела и плюс, что очень важно, подключение в этот момент еще и моральнопсихологической составляющей. Это дает прибавку дополнительной энергии всем мышцам, кроме позвоночных...


----------



## StanMelker (26 Сен 2020)

Сейчас убрал полностью большие веса с железом из своих тренировок для более эффективных занятий единоборствами,чтобы развить скорость мышц. Большой вес, малоповторка и медленное выполнение упражнений не способствует скорости.
Чувствую себя нормально, болей в целом нет, за исключений небольших дискомфортов иногда.

Вопрос таков. Раз уж спондилеза мне не избежать, скажите, повлияет ли этот процесс со временем на рост (стану ли я ниже и на сколько) , если делать то что я делаю на протяжении жизни (поддержание тонуса мышечного корсета позвоночника?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Уменьшится, но медленнее, чем у тех, кто не занимается. Если новых не выдавите.


----------



## StanMelker (27 Сен 2020)

Да у меня ведь проблемы по всему позвоночнику, куда новых уже... 
Рост не изменился пока. Сейчас мне 30 лет. Проблемы начались 10 лет назад.


----------



## Никанор (27 Сен 2020)

@StanMelker, 20 то лет ещё продержится. это приходит с возрастом, потому как ослабевают мышцы, процесс этот естественный, запрограммированный природой.


----------



## StanMelker (27 Сен 2020)

Будем тренироваться дальше.

Такой ещё вопрос. У меня все же есть небольшой сколиоз. Помогут ли упражнения на мышечный корсет выправить позвоночник? Если нет, то возможно ли это вообще в 30 летнем возрасте?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Дерево выросло. Поправить можно только в пределах улучшения осанки.


----------



## StanMelker (27 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, ясненько.
Осанка и так, благодаря упражнениям сама выровнилась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

По фото на аватарке так не скажешь.
Сделайте фото со спины стоя и сбоку.
Может что и подскажем.


----------



## StanMelker (27 Сен 2020)

Ава старая. 3 года ей. Сфотаю, сброшу


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

Я склиоза не вижу вроде... Раньше одно плечо было чуть выше другого.


----------



## Никанор (28 Сен 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Я склиоза не вижу вроде... Раньше одно плечо было чуть выше другого.


правое и сейчас выше и круче левого.
такое впечатление по фото, что они сделаны в напряжённом состоянии.
правая сторона развита мощнее.
если вы позировали без напряжения, то, думаю, что ваше состояние в пределах допустимого.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> правое и сейчас выше и круче левого.
> такое впечатление по фото, что они сделаны в напряжённом состоянии.
> правая сторона развита мощнее.
> если вы позировали без напряжения, то, думаю, что ваше состояние в пределах допустимого.


Ну я осанку держал, но особо не напрягаясь.


----------



## Никанор (28 Сен 2020)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Ну я осанку держал, но особо не напрягаясь.


любое напряжение усложняет работу доктора, но если вы угадали с физ. упражнениями, то они запустят механизм самовосстановления организма и осанки в частности. процесс этот длительный и не терпящий различных ускорений.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

Никанор написал(а):


> любое напряжение усложняет работу доктора, но если вы угадали с физ. упражнениями, то они запустят механизм самовосстановления организма и осанки в частности. процесс этот длительный и не терпящий различных ускорений.


Как писал уже ранее, не поднимаю больше большие веса, только те, которые выполняю на скорость от 15 до 20 раз. А это 40-50 % от максимального, соответственно, снята вредная нагрузка на позвоночник. 

Когда была самоизоляция, забил на 2 месяца на все тренировки, в итоге мышечный корсет ослабел и начались боли не сильные. Отсюда вывод - заниматься надо всегда, на протяжении всей жизни. 

Тренировки у меня в пн, ср, пт ММА
Чт, сб, вс железо +турник. 
Кое кто удивляется, как я так, каждый день тренируюсь без отдыха почти, а меня это не напрягает, я уже привык, как в порядке вещей)


----------



## Никанор (28 Сен 2020)

@StanMelker, ммммда, коли корсет не в состоянии существовать без занятий, значит не те занятия ему навязываете. Надо искать что то новое.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

@Никанор, я про железо. То что железо бросил, мышечный корсет ослаб и в повседневной жизни боли начались. Без железа я ММА бы не смог заниматься.


Никанор написал(а):


> Ммммда, коли корсет не в состоянии существовать без занятий, значит не те занятия ему навязываете. Надо искать что то новое.


Прошло 2 месяца, что вы хотели, мышечный корсет надо всю жизнь поддерживать, тренировать его хотя бы раз в 7 - 10 дней.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

Держитесь конечно с напряжением, но действительно осанка прекрасная. Небольшой гиперлордоз поясницы.Склероза нет, скорее сколиотическая осанка за счёт укорочения правой ноги. Не думаю что что-то сможет исправить. И не думаю что надо на этом зацикливаться.
Чтобы не листать тему, напомните между какими позвонками была грыжа.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Держитесь конечно с напряжением, но действительно осанка прекрасная. Небольшой гиперлордоз поясницы.Склероза нет, скорее сколиотическая осанка за счёт укорочения правой ноги. Не думаю что что-то сможет исправить. И не думаю что надо на этом зацикливаться.
> Чтобы не листать тему, напомните между какими позвонками была грыжа.


А вот ссылка, где я снимок скидывал. 3 страница данной темы. Посмотрите, пож. 



			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26874/post-320381


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

Всё, как сказано, справа.
Но столь незначительно, что это не влияет на динамику нагрузки, поэтому первым полетел LV-SI, как у всех.
При значимом сколиозе нагрузка на LIV-V и он страдает первым.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, отлично, что у меня нет ничего серьёзного. Бог миловал🙏
Как нибудь сделаю снимки шейного и грудного отделов, и выложу сюда. Там по идее хондроз должен быть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

Он есть у всех.


----------



## StanMelker (28 Сен 2020)

Видимо у меня в большей степени, потому что до тренировок болело сильно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2020)

Пока все, что Вы показываете на снимках. У Вас все по возрасту.


----------



## StanMelker (29 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, не знаю, не знаю, помоему все как то рановато...


----------



## Виктор-72 (29 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Держитесь конечно с напряжением, но действительно осанка прекрасная.


Доктор, а что скажете про положение кистей рук? Ведь "на отлично" кисти должны быть повернуты внутренней стороной к туловищу. Иначе где-то закос. А здесь разворот от идеала на 90 градусов. (из теории благополучия).
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2020)

Теория вещь хорошая, только практика бьет теорию, как правило.
Не болит и наплевать.
Зациклитесь, так и проведете всю жизнь в борьбе за благополучие тела, а не благополучие себя, семьи, детей.


----------



## Виктор-72 (30 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теория вещь хорошая, только практика бьет теорию, как правило.


Это верно, не дай Бог, чтобы все теории воплотились на практике.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не болит и наплевать.


Да, но...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зациклитесь, так и проведете всю жизнь в борьбе за благополучие тела, а не благополучие себя, семьи, детей.


Если болит, то наплевать не получается. А лечат и оперируют не теоретики, а практики - но увы, не всегда удачно.
Поэтому, мы, страдальцы, снова цепляемся за теорию....

Порочный круг, который многим не удается разорвать. Увы и ах.


----------



## StanMelker (30 Сен 2020)

Читая посты некоторых людей, понимаешь, что мне повезло ещё. У кого то вообще все серьёзно. Хотя, в начале, до того как узнал об этих тренировках, я очень волновался за будущее, мол как я буду жить, когда все болит, почти инвалид, не поднять больше 10 кг НИЧЕГО. Но все встало ва свои места, я благодарен что так все получилось.

Хотя в 20 летнем возрасте, когда все началось, у меня априори не могло быть ничего серьёзного, с какой бы рукожопой техникой я не занимался спортом..., но все равно, проблемы во всех отделах позвоночника, а это серьёзно, наверное.


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Сначала болела поясница, потом стало отдавать больше в ягодицы. Потом начал болеть грудной и шейный отдел (было больно голову поворачивать, отводить её назад).
> 
> Я сужу только по своему опыту - я укрепил мышечный корсет всех отделов позвоночника.
> Мышечный корсет снимает нагрузку с позвоночника на себя. эти мышцы обхватывают весь позвоночник и чем он сильнее, тем меньше болей у человека после травм различных позвоночника.
> ...


Это и все закачать мыщечный карсет сократительными упражнениями. Вы хотите людей загнать по вашей методике в мыщечный гипертонус ещё больше. Ведь не у всех например убран мисциофальный синдром ну он находиться в спяшем режиме ждет своего часа на выход. Остерехондроз боится правильной работы с мышцами ну скока ещё раз повторять вот людям тоесть надо создать условие для мыщц сокращение-расслабление.Поясняю при работе мышцы она сократилась, а расслабилась она когда напитанная кровью она растянулась. Сократили растянули эти два эфекта в дном упражнении должны быть. Что то похожее типа на подтягивания потянулись сократили мыщцы опускаетесь вниз мыщцы растягиваються. Вот этот эффект поможет многим людям убирать эти зажимы. Я не про острый период. При остром как нестранно ходьба на четвереньках по дому может помочь снять обострение вы ходите на четвереньках без нагрузки на позвоночник но при этом запускается кровоток по все спине. А вы про какие то упражнения типа доброе утро со штангой на шее и при этом наклоняясь вниз. Ну это даже не закачка мыщц при остерехондроз а игра в русскую рулетку а эвось ниче небудет. Упражнения должны быть все без осевой нагрузки на позвоночник.


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

StanMelker написал(а):


> Всем привет. Начну с описания моей истории. Когда-то в 2012-2013 году я не знал чего же мне делать. Я него нормально ходить, сидеть, спать, о физ нагрузках уже вообще молчу. Думал что же мне делать. Не хотел мириться с тем что я "инвалид". Сначала у





StanMelker написал(а):


> Всем привет. Начну с описания моей истории. Когда-то в 2012-2013 году я не знал чего же мне делать. Я него нормально ходить, сидеть, спать, о физ нагрузках уже вообще молчу. Думал что же мне делать. Не хотел мириться с тем что я "инвалид". Сначала у начала болеть поясница, стреляло там. Сделал КТ - обнаружили грыжу, протрузию и остеохондроз. Я в то время не занимался спортом. Просто решил как то пресс покачать на полу, поднимая корпус. И тут боль резкая в р-не поясницы. Пошёл к врачу за больничным - не поверили. Сказали: "ты ведь сам пришёл, то есть здоровый, значит тебе и не надо никакой больничный". Поехал в платную клинику, сделал КТ - и обнаружили то что я описал выше. Мне прописали лечение - таблетки, уколы, "ничего не поднимать больше 5 кг" и т.д.... Я подумал - неужели мне так придётся жить... Считал это деградацией, когда человек так живёт. Не хотел я так и всё. Потом узнал, что надо укреплять мышечный корсет, то есть укреплять мышцы позвоночные т.н. разгибатели позвоночника/прямые мышцы спины. И пошёл в зал. Начал делать гиперекстенции, и паралельно делать всякие упражнения ещё - жим лёжа, брусья и т.п. В итоге через некоторое время ухудшил своё положение. В пояснице лучше не становилось, и кроме того ещё и начала шея болеть и грудной отдел. Шею не мог до конца повернуть. Во общем было жудко. Пошёл к неврологу при студенческой поликлинике и она отправила на лфк. Полгода позанимался ЛФК, постепенно добавляя веса, боли были всё меньше и меньше, уже мог нормально, в принципе, функционировать в жизни. Потом почувствовал свой потолок и понял что надо переходить к гантелям и штанге. Узнал о тяги на прямых ногах, сразу в поясничном почувствовал резкое улучшение. Вес всего 12,5 кг, по 4-5 подходов по 40-70 раз! То есть брал не весом, а колличеством повторений. Постепенно, болей всё меньше было, спина крепчала, и я увеличивал вес. Но случился парадокс! Когда я дошел в наклонах до 40 кг, то почувствовал боль в грудном отделе когда тянул штангу! Это говорит о том, что это упражнение хорошо подходило только для поясничного отдела, но не для грудного! Потом я начал искать выход. Через некоторое время я нашёл его и начал делать наклоны со штангой. Это упражнение чаще использовали раньше, чем сейчас. Его делали тяжелоатлеты для укрепления всего позвоночника, для подготовки его к большим нагрузкам. Попробовал его - классика! Но оно требует соблюдения техники. Так как это упражнение тазодоминантное, то нужно чтобы наклон осуществлялся за счёт отведения таза назад, а не за счёт наклона спины. Потом узнал что тяга штанги в наклоне тоже помогает в постановлении позвоночника (шейный и грудной отделы) и начал делать её. Потом узнал что так же помогают и фронтальные приседания со штангой.
> Постепенно веса росли, я осваивал технику всё лучше и спина болела всё меньше и меньше. Я уже для меня уже не были недоступными такие вещи как бег. В любой дистанции и скорости причём...
> 
> На данный момент ничего совсем не болит у меня. О болях в спине забыл. Начал ходить на смешанные единоборства - тоже всё хорошо!
> ...


Я вот тоже например катаю роллик для пресса и спины да для всего верха тела с протрузиями в пояснице и шее. Но я же непишу что вот этим роликом я восстановил мыщцы спины и они помогают мне в стабилизации позвоночника. В нем три эффекта и статика и динамика и растягивание мышцы спины причём я ну грубо говоря на четвереньках без осевой нагрузки. Я делаю с колен. Но я одеваю на шею воротник подстраховываюсь чтоб меньше было статический нагрузки на шею. Но я физически подготовленный человек был до этих протрузий. А вылезли они от неправильного поднятия тяжести в пояснице на работе, а в шеи была хлыстовая травма. Но я непишу что мол ребята берите ролик и катайте ну это чушь же я знаю что мне это по плечами без дальнейшей травматизации. И делаю я стараюсь на технику а не на количество. Упражнение для верха вообще огонь. Всё стабилизаторы и мышцы антогонисты включаются. И при этом ещё мышцы спины. растягиваються.


----------

